# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  روايه القرار الصعب..

## حنين الأمل

السلام عليكم
اليوم جايبة الكم قصة حلوة قريتها باحد المنتديات وياربي تعجبكم

القـــرار الصــــعب
للكاتبة: روح الشمالي



الجـــــــــــــــــــزء الأول :
انطفأت أنوااار القـــــــاعة وعم السكوت فيــــها دخلت على قصيدة يمعه بن نايم الكعبي 
" تخيل " وكانت في غاية الجمــال و الكل منبهر فيها كانت لا بسه فستان أبيض وكان موديله شكله روعه و الطرحة على كبر جسمها من راسها لين ريلها و المسكه يالي في أيدها كلها ورد طويلة توصلها لين ريلها و هي تمشي بكل ثقة و حذالها عيالها واحد على اليمين و الثاني على اليسار و الكل في القاعة ساكت يطالع هذه الملاك يالي ياي و صورتها تعكس منظرها الخارجي .. ذياب المعرس كان قاعد ويا زوجته في الكوشة و يطالع هو بعد ما عارف منو يالي دخل احينه متأخر و عروسه قاعدة حذاله شسالفه ؟؟!! .. تقترب من الكوشة أكثر فأكثر والكل ساكت في القاعة متفاجأ مثل ما المعرس متفاجأ ..
تخيل بعد هذه العشرة الطويلة 
يجي غيري وياخذك بسهوله 
مدامك بعت الأيام الجميلة 
وش إلي بس من حقي أقوله 

و حده من الحريم : موزه شو يا يبنها؟؟؟!!!! ..
موزة كانت تمشي وتبتسم و الدوس على قلبها بقوه و تتساءل ليش ريلها سوا فيها جيه ليش خذ عليها حرمه ثانيه ليــــــــــــش ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! .. 
تباني اشتكي من بشكيله ؟ 
لعذالي؟ عسى الله لا يقوله 
تباني اذرف دموع هميله ؟
علا قولتك تنهان الرجولة ؟ ..

موزه وهي تبتسم: ذياب عطني بيزات بسير الصالون ..
ذياب يطالع التلفزيون: ليش حبي شو تبين فيه ؟؟؟
موزه: ولا شي بس بسير الصالون بتعطيني ولا جيف ..
ذياب: خلاص بعطيج خلاف ..
موزه: مشكور الغالي ما تقصر .. وسارت عنه لأن ولدها حمد " عمرة سنه " كان يصيح .. 
وعقب سارت هي وسلطان أخوها و نفذت موزه يالي في راسها .. " موزه عمرها 23 سنه و ذياب 26 و تزوجت ذياب وهي عمرها 18 سنه من بعد قصة حب عنيفة كانت من بينهم بس هم مب دارين بعمارهم 6 سنوات وهم متزوجين و عندهم ولدين حمدان أكبر واحده وعمره 5 سنين و حمد عمره سنه "
سلطان لا بس نظارته الشمسية: موزوه لا تدوسين على قلبج زيادة ..
موزه و هي واثقة : أنا أعرف شو أسوي يا سلطان انت خلني احينه و بعدين أنا مرتاحة من يالي أسويه .. 
سلطان: ما بتتحملين صدقيني ..
موزه: أدري بس خلني أطلع يالي في قلبي .. و عمي أبو ذياب ويايه بعد ..
سلطان: على كيفكم بس تحملي إلي بييج .. 
موزه : شكرا حبيبي ما تقصر انت وقفت ويايه وقفه عمري ما راح أنساها ..
سلطان مب مرتاح: إذا أنا أخوج ما يساعدج عيل منوه يالي بساعدج .. 
لا زالت تمشي وهي تتذكر كل يالي صار و سوته خلال الشهر يالي طاف ..
موزه وهي تصيح: مستحيييل إنتي جذابة ذياب ما يسويها .. 
شمسه: بلا صدقيني هذه الصح و هي بنت يرانا ..
موزه: إنتي منو قال لج ؟؟
شمسه: أقولج بنت يرانا يعني أكيد بعرف و قلت لسعيد أخويه منو هذه الريال يالي خطبها قالي ذياب.. 
موزه: يمكن ذياب غير ..
شمسه: اصحي إنتي لا تقعدين تقنعين عمرج و توهمين عمرج بأشياء ترا هذه الصدق و إذا مب مصدقتني تأكدي .. صكرت موزه عن شمسه ربيعتها و دقت حق عبيد أخوها ..
موزه: عبيد صح يالي سمعته ...
عبيد: شو سمعتي بعد ..
موزه: عبيد دخيلك قول ليه الصج ذياب ملج على وحده غيري .. 
عبيد جنه حد صب عليه ماي بارد: شووووو ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!! إنتي شو تقولين منوه قالج هذه الكلام ..
موزه: المهم صدق الكلام يا عبيد ريحني ريح أختك ..
عبيد ما عارف شو السالفة : و الله العظيم إني ما أعرف السالفة أنا بتأكد و بخبرج .. و عقب عشر دقايق وصلها الخبر يالي كان مثل الصاعقة عليها عبيد أخوها وايد متلوم في أخته يالي يحبها وايــــــد وعلاقتها هي وسلطان وعبيد كانت حلوه وقويه من بين أخوانها البنات والأولاد " عبيد وسلطان توأم " :: ركبت على الكوشة و عيونها كلها دموع تطالع في ريلها يالي كان مستغرب من حرمته و مستعجب ..
عبيد معصب: يا الجلب انت ما تستاهل أختي و الله انك ما تستحي ..
سلطان: عبيد عيب ..
عبيد يطالع سلطان وهو معصب: شو عيب " وسار ويود ذياب من كندورته" هذه الأمانة يالي وصيتك عليها يا ذياب هذه هي أنا يالي وثقت فيك وقلت ما بعطيها إلا لين أعز أصدقائي و تطلع جيه يا ذياب انت واحد نذل و أناني ..
ذياب يحاول يخوز أيد عبيد: عبيد زين أنا ما سويت شي غلط .. 
سلطان: عبيد خوز عنه " يحاول يخوزه " خله يولي قوم خلنا نسير قبل لا تسمعنها موزه قوم.. طلع سلطان ويا عبيد أخوه من بيت أخته عبيد بموت من الحرقة .. أما في الجانب الثاني من الميلس كل شي سمعته موزه و كانت دموعها تنزل بحرارة على خدها تسمع صوت أخوانها يدافعون عنها.. بعدها تمشي و هي ادقق في كلمات القصيدة و جنه القصيدة مكتوبة لها
وصلت أحلا عروس في القاعة و كانت آية في الجمال ذياب وقف يطالع حرمته و يدقق في ملامحها أول شي ما عرفها الماكياج وايد مغيرنها و قعد يدقق في حرمته الأولى و يرسم ملامحها جنه أول مرة يشوفها .. وقفت تطالع مثل الطير الجريح .. 
عبيد: موزه خلج قويه إنتي مب أول وحده يصير لها جيه ..
موزه وهي تصيح: ليش يا عبيد أنا شو سويت حقه .. شو بقول لأميه و أبويه ..
عبيد: موزه إنتي مالج ذنب و أميه و أبويه أنا بتصرف وياهم ..
سلطان يلوي على أختيه: بس موزه قطعتي قلبي و إن شاء الله بصير كل خير ..
موزه وبهستيريا: أي خير يا سلطان أي خير انا شو سويت حقه و الله العظيم إني ما قصرت في شي حبيته و أغليته و ما قصرت وياه في شي ليش يسوي فيني جيه .. وعيالي شو بصير لهم يا سلطان شو بصيــر لهم .. 
لوا سلطان على أخته بقوه ما هانت عليه و عبيد بموت وهو يسمع هذه الرمسه جنه أخته توجه له الكلام مب لذياب .. كانت كلمات القصيدة تعبر عن ما فيها من حزن كانت تسمعها و عينها تصب دموع شرات السيل يوم إنه ينزل بغزاره كل كلمه من القصيدة تضرب في قلب موزه 
وذياب موزه تطالعه و جنه يمعه بن نايم يرمس عنها تطالعه بعتب بكره بحقد بغيره بحب .. ووصلت في نهاية القصيدة ..
تكلم ما بقت في أيديك حيله 
علامك صارت عيونك خجولة ..

وقفت تطالع ريلها يالي مستغرب و علامة الدهشة بعدها على شكله و على شكل حرمته الثانية .. ابتسمت و تأكد ذياب أنه هذه البسمة بسمه حرمته الأولى التقويم يالي محطيتنه على أسنانها بين و مخليها أحلا و أحلا .. مدت أيدها يالي كانت محنايه بنقوش حلوه و الحنا واصل لين كوعها تسلم على ذياب ..
موزه و الدموع في عينها : مبروك حبيبي .. 
ذياب واقف ما عارف شو يقول صدق مفاجأة و مش أي مفاجأة ..
ذياب: الله يبارك فحياتج .. 
تويهت لحرمته هند و توقفها حذال ذياب و بكل هدوء: مبروك .. " وترد تطالع في ذياب " هذه يالي خذتها عليه يا بو حمدان و فضلتها " تطالع عيالها " علينا .. أنا شو ناقصني أنا يعيبني شي يا ذياب؟ " وهي تأشر على عمرها " قولي جان فيني نقص زين جان خبرتني على الأقل .. " وتطال هند باحتقار " ما بخق عليج و الله تراني أحلا منج بوايد بعد " هند نزلت راسها حزت في خاطرها الموقف يالي يصير جدامها و نظره موزه لها كانت أقسى " ..
حمد: باباه " وسار عند أبوه " ..
ذياب : هلا حبيبي " ويشيله " ..
خلاص نروح كل في سبيله
على راسي طلبك و لا تقوله .

أما حمدان تم واقف حذال أمه يطالع أبوه بغرابه ويطالع الحرمة يالي حذاله بغضب ليش إنها واقفة حذاله هذه مكان أمه مب مكانها .. مدت موزه أيدها على صوب ذياب و خذت حمد منه و عطته المسكة يالي هي ميودتها و انسحبت بكل هدوء .. الناس تطالع هذه المنظر و متعجبة أول مرة يشوفون هذه الشي جدامهم و تأثرو وايد .. نزلت وقعدت حذال شمسه ربيعتها يالي كانت متفاجأه أكثــــر جيف صار هذه الشي ..
شمسه: موزوه إنتي تخبلتي ..
موزه تبتسم : لا ما تخبلت ..
شمسه لاحظت الدموع في عيون أم حمدان ربيعتها و سكتت ما علقت و لا قالت شي التزمت الصمت تعرف إنه ربيعتها سوت كل هذه رغم عنها .. عشر دقايق كانت مثل العشر قرون بنسبه لذياب حس بها ثجيله عليه وايد .. يطالع أم حمدان أم عيال و هي تبتسم حقه و يحس بالخيانة صوب عيلته يوم إنه يطالعهم .. نشت موزه من مكانها سارت " عزكم الله " الحمام فسخت الطرحة من على راسها و اتصلت بسلطان و لبست شيلتها و عباتها يالي كانت داخل الجيس و دخلت فيها الطرحة .. وظهرت وهي متغشيه و سارت صوب عيالها و شلت حمد يالي كان يصيح و حمدان وظهرت و تبعتها شمسه يالي استأذنت من مرت أخوها عسب بتروح ويا ربيعتها .. كل هذه يطالعه المعرس ذياب وهو يحس بحرجه في صدرة على يالي يشوفه .. برا القاعة ..
سلطان: ها موزه .. موزه سارت سيدة السيارة 
عبيد بعد كان يالس في السيارة: هلا موزه .. موزه ساكتة ولا قالت شي .. ركبت وراها شمسه و ركب سلطان و على طول سارو بيتها ..


و في البيت نزلت موزه و حمدان ولدها يتبعها جنه حاس بأمه و صلت على باب الصالة و طاحت على الأرض حمدان كان يصيح بصوت عالي مرتعب .. 
حمدان: خاليه خاليه ماما عند الباب ..
عبيد معصب : بلاها بـــــعــــــــد ؟...
حمدان رد يربع عند أمه بخطواته الصغيـره .. 
عبيد يطالع صوب باب الصالة : سلطان ألحق موزه .. وربع هو و أخوه صوبها شمسه شافت ربيعتها وقعدت تصيح و في أيدها حمد يالي كان راقد .. و شوي يوصل أبو ذياب و أم ذياب و أبو خالد و أم خالد ..
الدكتور: لا الحمد الله هي بخير و عافيه بس عندها سوء تغذيه و شكل المريضة ما ماكله شي. 
عبيد محرج : ما ماكله شي !!! ليش ؟؟ .. 
الدكتور: العلم عندكم .. و احينه لازم تاكل شويه ما يصير أتم يوعانه .. و هذه وصفه الدوا..
عبيد وهو ياخذ الورقة من الدكتور: إن شاء الله دكتور إن شاء الله .. روح الدكتور وصله عبيد للباب و أول ما شاف شاف أمه و أبوه و أبو ذياب وأم ذياب و سارو عند موزه يالي كانت تعبانه .. أما عبيد و قعد شويه في الصالة قعد يفكر بحال أخته .. أما في غرفه موزه ..
موزه تمسح على شعر ولدها حمدان: فديتك حبيبي سير ارقد ..
حمدان: ما بروح بقعد منيه بنام ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

شمسه: يا الله خل أمك ترقد وايد تعبانه ما تشوفها ..
حمدان مال براسه صوب أمه ولوته عليه أمه " غياضن في شمسه " ..
موزه: خليه يا شمسه خليه ..
أم خالد: شحالج يا بنتي ؟؟
موزه: الحمد الله أميه ..
أم ذياب: لا تعبين بعمرج وايد يا بنيتي ما زين عليج ..
سلطان: هيه ارتاحي يا موزه خوفتينا عليج .. وشوي يدخل عبيد ..
عبيد: هاه اشحالها المريضة ؟؟
موزه تبتسم بتعب: الحمد الله بخير .. 
أبو ذياب: لا زم تاكلين شي يا موزه ..
أبو خالد : هيه لازم تاكلين كلام عمج صح .. 
موزه بدون نفـــس : ماليه خلـــق في الأكـــل و الله ..
عبيد: موزه لازم تاكلين لأن عندج سوء تغذيه .. " ويأشر على شمسه " إنتي أيــه قومي سوي حق ربيعتج أكل بسرعــــة..
شمسه لطالعته بنظرة " شو ما شي أسلوب " : بس والله مب عسب خاطرك عسب خاطر أم حمدان .. حمدان قوم نسوي أكل حق ماماه .. 
نش حمدان ويا شمسه و ظهرو للمطبخ عسب يسون أكل حق أمه .. عدت الليلة على خيــر روحت شمسه ويا مرت أخوها .. وقعد سلطان ويا أخته أما عبيد روح البيت عسب يرتــاح .. 
يمر أسبوع على هذه السالفة و موزه تزيد حالتها الصحية سوء ..
أم خالد: يا أميه ما زين جيه بتموتين عمرج ..
موزه: أميه خليني ..
أم خالد: لا ما بخليج جيه تموتين و أنا أقعد أطالعج شوو .. 
موزه تطالع ولدها : حمد حبيبي تعال ..
أم خالد: يا الله بعد هذه ما يبي حد يجابله .. موزه ديري بالج على عيالج تراهم يهال ..
موزه: أميه بس والله من الحنة ..
أم خالد: لا حنة ولا رنه قومي شوفيهم من بيقعد لهم غيرج ..
موزه: أبوهم وينه عنهم ؟؟
أم خالد: أبوهم ما يستحي تزوج لا شور ولا مشاور جنه مب متزوج .. عيل حد يسوي سواته.
موزه تبا تغير الموضوع : زين أميه شموه أختيه متى بتيني؟ ..
أم خالد: ما دري فديتها عليها مذاكره السنة آخر سنه و بعد جم من يوم بتخلص الامتحانات ..
موزه: زين أميه قو ليلها يوم بتخلص تي تقعد عندي ..
أم خالد: إن شاء الله حبيبتي .. احينه قومي غسلي ويهج تعالي بقرا عليج يايبه لج ماي قاري عليه المطوع قومي تعال شربيه .. نشت موزه وسارت تسبحت و صلت لها أربع ركعات الظهر و نزلت عند أمها و عقب سارت تتغدا وياها و على العصر روحت وهي بالها عند بنتها وايد مستهمه فيها .. مطول على صوت المسجل و توه داخل البيت مرتبش حمدان من شاف عمه ربع له وهو مستانس ..
راشد: هلا حبيبي تعال " ويشل ولد أخوه " .. وينك انت يا ريال ..
حمدان: هنيه موجود .. 
راشد يضحك: فدييييييتك أنا طالع على عمك في الخقه .. وين ماماه ؟؟
حمدان: أميه داخل .. و سار هو وياه للبيت ..
راشد: هود هود يا أهل البيت .. 
موزه من سمعت حسه ياتها القشعريرة : أقرب أقرب يا راشد ..
راشد متلوم: الحمد الله على السلامة يا أم حمدان ..
موزه: أم حمدان مرة وحده انا بعدني 23 سنه كبرتني يا راشد .. أستريح ..
راشد وهو يقعد : مشكورة وينه عيل حمد ما عليه له ما بعطية حلاو إلي يودية الستي سنتر.. 
حمدان: أنا بتوديني هيه ..
راشد يهز راسه: هيه .. " يطالع حرمه أخوه " صحيح إلي سمعته يا موزه ..
موزه نزلت راسها: من قالك ..
راشد: أفا وهذه شي يندس .. كل الناس تعرف ..
موزه: راشد و الله أنا ما عرف شو صار ..
راشد: لا تقولين شي إنتي ما غلطي في شي بس ذياب ما هجيته جيه يطلع نذل .. 
موزه : ............
راشد: و خالد أخوج و أبو خالد شو سو ؟؟؟!!
موزه: ما سو شي يعني شو بسوي شي صار و هم دارين بالسالفة بس انا ما عندي علم ..
راشد: هيه أهلج عرفو بالسالفة بس ما يبون يخبرونج .. 
موزه: هانت عليهم بنتهم خلوني أدري من الناس ..
راشد: موزه هذه مب نهاية الدنيا أنا موجود إن بغيتي شي تراني حاضر بالي تامرين به ..
موزه: ما تقصر يا راشد دومك شهم .. 
راشد يسوي سوالف : أحم أدري فوديتني ..
موزه: أوووه نسيت أضيفك شو تحب تشرب ..
راشد: يلسي ما با شي تراني إلا راعي البيت ..
موزه تخفف على عمرها: لا عاده قلت لازم أكون راعيه بيت .. بس فكيتني من روحه المطبخ ..
راشد: فسد عنبوه منتشر هذه المرض .. ضحكت موزه و شوي يسمعون حمد يصيح سارت له موزه تيبه عند عمه راشد وهو ماله نفس في شي " قاعد من رقاد " .. بعد مرور الأسبوع الثاني من عرس ذياب .. موزه كانت ما تاكل و في بالها جيف بتواجه ريلها يالي حبته من كل قلبها و شو مشاعرها بتكون ناحيته يوم بي هل هي بتحبه ولا بتتغير المعاملة و شو من عذر عنده عسب يتزوج عليها كل هذه الأسئلة أدور في بالها ما تعرف شو بصير .. في مكان ثاني في بلاد ثانيه و في لبنان كان ذياب ويا عروسه هند كان مستانس و جنه أول مرة يعرس و ما يفكر في شي ..
هند: ذياب حبيبي يا الله قوم بسك رقاد ..
ذياب وهو بعده راقد: زين بعدين خليني راقد احينه ..
هند: بسك عاد قوم و الله مليت و أنا قاعدة بروحي قوم .. " وتسحبه من أيده " 
ذياب قعد يطالعها بعينه إلي فيها رقاد و محطي أيده على شعرة: شو بغيتي حياتي خليني أرقد.
هند تدلع: قوم بسك رقاد و بعدين أنا يوعانه .. 
ذياب: يوعانه خذي التلفون و قولي حق الرسبشن ايب حقج ريوق .. 
هند تبتسم وبخجل: ما أبي أكل بدونك يا الله عاد قووووم ..
ذياب يبتسم لها: إن شاء الله عطيني عشر دقايق بس ألين اغسل و بدل ثيابي .. هند هزت راسها و قعدت تطالع ذياب لين دخل الحمام .. و عقب عشر دقايق ظهر من الحمام و بدل ملابسه و ظهر لحرمته الثانية برع و عقب طلب لهم ريوق .. 
في الإمارات وفي دبي .. " كانن عندها أختها شمه و أخت ريلها مهره "
مهره: موزوه تعالي شو في حمدان ..
موزه وبتعب: مهروه دخيلج و الله مب فايجه لج ..
مهره وهي معصبه: شو مب فايجه زين مب فايجه ليه تفيجي حق عيالج ..
شمه: هيه صح لين متى يعني بتقعدين جيه .. 
موزه: بس عاده بتذلوني يعني ..
مهره: موزه والله طاعي شكلج والله أرف وين موزه الحلوة وين مرت أخويه إلي تهتم في نفسها وفي عيالها ..
موزه و بحزن: لمنوه أتعدل يا مهره أخوج راح خلاص .. 
مهره : يعني خلاص بتهملين عمرج والله ما عندج سالفة .. لو أنا جان تعدلت و خليته يندم لأنه خذ هذه القرار إلي ما من وراه فايده .. 
شمه: قصت عليه مرته الثانية مسويه له سوا ..
موزه معصبه: بس إنتي وياها عن الهذربه الزايده .. 
حمدان: ماماه باباه وين؟؟؟؟ ما أشوفه وايد ما أي بيتنا ليش ؟؟!!
موزه وهي تعطي الحليب حق حمد: حبيبي باباه مسافر بي لا تخاف ..
حمدان: الله بيب ليه لعبه صح ماماه ..
موزه: هيه صح ..
شمه: مصدق عمرة والله ما بيب حقك ..
مهره: بس عاده .. وشوي يسمعون حد يهود كان عبيد و سلطان و خالد أخوهم العود .. 
عبيد: السلام عليـــــكم و رحمه الله وبركاته .. 
البنات: و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته .. 
عبيد يطالع مهره : شحالج مهره ..
مهره مستحية : الحمد الله بخير وعافية .. نشت مهره و تبعتها شمه و سارو الغرفة يالي برع يطالعون تلفزيون .. 
خالد: موزه إن بغيتي شي تراني حاضر ..
موزه وهي ترقد حمد: مشكور يا خوي ما تقصر ..
سلطان: موزه ذياب ما دق حقج ..
موزه تبتسم بسخرية: خله يا سلطان تراه في شهر العسل ما يبا يخرب على عمرة ..
عبيد محرج : صدقيني يا موزه إذا وصل صدقيني ما راح أخليه ..
موزه: لا يا عبيد ما بيك تتدخل ..
عبيد: موزه والله إني متلوم فيج ..
موزه: بس عبيد أنتو ياين ترمسون عن هذه السالفة .. قومو ظهرو برع ..
خالد يضحك: بعدج على سوالف يا موزه .. زين عيل نحن نبا عشا بسرعة ..
سلطان: وحياتج يوعانين .. نشت موزه وظهرت برع و قالت لشمه ومهره يساعدونها في المطبخ ..

و يمر الأسبوع الثالث من زواج ذياب يالي ما همه عياله غايبه عنهم .. موزه تعبانه كل ليله تصيح بسببه و هو ما فكر يتصل فيهم حتى يطمن عليهم زين مب يطمن عليها على عياله .. زادت حالتها سوء و حالتها النفسية بدت تتعب كله سرحانه و تفكر و عيالها هاملتنهم .. 
ذياب: هنوده حبي يا الله عاده بسرعة ..
هند وهي تي من غرفتها: هلا كاني ييت بلاك ..
ذياب: يا الله بنتأخر على الطايره .. 
هند أونها: و الله ما ودي أروح ..
ذياب إي صوبها و يلوي عليها: حتى أنا بس شو نسوي عدنا شغل في البلاد ..
هند: زين يا الله خلاص نروح .. ظهرت هي و ريلها من الفندق و روحو على المطار عسب بيردون البـــلاد .. حمدان قاعد يلعب بالأوراق و يلون و حذاله حمد بعد يلون بس حمدان مضايج من حمد كل شوي يخرب عليه رسمته ..
حمدان يبعد حمد عنه: حمدوه خوز حمدوه .. حمد يطالع حمدان ويبتسم حقه و يرد يخرب على حمدان ..
حمدان مضايج: خوز خوز ماماه تعالي ماماه .. شمه كانت يايه صوبهم ..
شمه: بلاك انت وياه هاه ..
حمدان بصوته الصغيرون: خالوه خوزيه صدع فيني ..
شمه وهي تشل حمد: صدع فيك خقاق انت بعد .. سلطان وعبيد توهم ياين وياهم أمهم و أم ذياب يالي تلاقت وياهم على الباب ..
الكل : السلام عليكم ..
شمه: و عليكم السلام " و توايه أم ذياب " 
أم ذياب: شحالج شمه ..
شمه: الحمد الله بخير وعافيه .. 
أم ذياب منعجبة بشمه: ما شاء الله كبرتي يا شمه ..
عبيد يطالع أم ذياب: هيه كبرت عيل بتم صغيرة ..
سلطان: العيال كبرت على قوله أخوانا المصريين..
أم خالد: استريحي .. 
أم ذياب و هي تقعد: مشكورة .. عيل شمه مندور لها معرس احينه .. شمه تضحك ..
عبيد يطالع أم ذياب: لا مشكورة نحن بنتنا ما نبي حد يدخل فيها نحن بنيوزها ..
أم ذياب فهمته : شو قصدك يا عبيد.. 
عبيد: و الله تعرفين شو قصدي نحن ما نقط بناتنا جيه .. أميه مب يا يبتنهن و خلتهن تراه وراهن ظهــــر ..
أم خالد متلومه : بس يا عبيد .. 
سلطان : عبيد قوم نروح .. و ظهر عن الحرمات و سارو يفترون في الستي سنتر .. " توأم شي حلو " ..
سلطان: عبيد بس انت ما معاك حق موليه ..
عبيد: سلطان اسكت أنا من أشوف حد من أهله أتنرفز اطلع كل حرتي فيه ..
سلطان: عيب عليك هذه حرمه عوده وهي ما لها ذنب بالي سواه ولدها .. و الله لو حد غيرها جان ما يات لمرت ولدها من بعد السواه يالي سواها ذياب .. 
عبيد: غصبن عنهم شو يتحرون هم إذا يتحرون أختيه ما عندها حد يدافع عنها هم غلطانين ..
سلطان يحك طرف خشمه: بس إنزين فضحتنا .. يود عمرك المرة اليايه عيب فضحت أميه انت ما شفت شكلها جيف غدا ..
عبيد بنفس خايسه : يصير خير .. أصلن هذولا الناس ما مال خير .. عنبوه نعمه عنده يرفسها و الله يا ذياب إني أغليتك وعطيتك لولو و انت الظاهر أهملتها وبتشوف عواقب الإهمال .. 
سلطان قعد يطالع عبيد وشكله يقول إنه بسوي شي بس ما يعرف .. وصل ذياب للإمارات و صل لدبي دار الحي و على طول سار جميرا بيتش عسب يقضي باجي شهر عسله فيه وهند طبعا كانت ما تعرف و يوم عرفت استانست .. 
هند: و الله أحلا هديه .. بسير أدق حق أميه ..
ذياب وهو يشدها من أيدها: وين سايره قعدي نحن بعدنا في شهر العسل لا تخربين علينا ..
هند وهي ترجع و تبتسم بحنان: خلاص حياتي مب داقه حقها ..
ذياب: احينه قومي خلنا نتمشى في الفندق ..
هند: ذياب زين جان سرنا برج العرب ..
ذياب: فديتج قولي الحمد الله برج العرب أونه ..
هند: قول والله .. و سارو يتمشون في الفندق هند كانت مستانسه بس تحس إنه وناستها بتروح أما ذياب توه تذكر عيلته وتذكر آخر مرة شافهم فيها .. يتمشى مع هند بس عقله مب وياه ..
موزه: مبروك .. 
ذياب: الله يبارك فيج .. وتقطع عليه حبل أفكاره هند يالي كانت ترمس وياه بس هو شكله ما سمعها .. و يمر هذه الأسبوع عادي بنسبه لموزه بس تحس إنه ما لها نفس في شي و ويها أصفر .. 
شمه: موزوه تعالي والله تاكلين عسب خاطري ..
حمدان: هيه ماماه ..
موزه: ما بي مب يوعانه ..
شمه: عيل أنا الحمد الله ما با شبعت .. ويقلدها حمدان ..
موزه تبتسم: خلاص بكل أمري لله .. كلت وياهم شمه مستانسه .. أختها أكلها مب مثل أول و حالتها صارت غير .. بليل الساعة 10 وربع كانت قاعدة توه أخوها سلطان دخل غرفته لأنه يرقد معاهم عسب محد ريال في البيت .. قعدت في الصالة كل يوم هذه حالها تترياه بس كل يوم شرات الشي إلي تترياه ما يحدر عليها البيت .. وصل البيت و خذ نفس عميق قبل لا يحدر البيت و عقبها حـدر ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

الجزء الثــــاني ..
شافها قاعدة في الصالة تطالع التلفزيون بس هي شكلها ما انتبهت حقه و سار لها و حط أيده على عينها .. هي من حط أيده على عينها حست بشعور ثاني دق قلبها بسرعة هذه أيده هذه لمسته الحنونة وهذه هو نفسه هي وياه و هي تترياه و تتريا هذه الحظه .. 
ذياب يهمس لها بأذنها: اشتقت لج .. 
موزه وهي تخوز أيده من على عينها و قعدت تطالعه حست بالخوف بعدم الأمان و انه الكلمة يالي ظهرت منه كانت لوحده غيرها و على طول تذكرت السالفة .. 
ذياب مبتسم: شحالج موزه ..
موزه بعدها تطالعه باستغراب ..
ذياب: بلاج موزه أول مره تشوفيني ..
موزه حست إن ريلها محلو وشكله مرتاح وايد بعد شافت بريق حلو في عينه من زمان ما شافته أو بل أحرا أول مرة تشوفه حست بالخيانة و اشتعلت النار يالي في قلبها من صوبه وتذكرت كل يالي صار و عذابها في الشهرين يالي طافن هو مستانس و هي تتعذب بسبته ..
موزه بدون أي تعبير: الحمد الله على السلامة .. 
ذياب: الله يسلمج غناتي .. 
موزه تبتسم بسخرية : عسى بس استانست ..
ذياب نزل راسه ما عرف جيف يجاوبها .. شو يعني بقولها إنه استانس وايد ؟؟!!
موزه: أستريح يا ذياب البيت بيتك .. و أنا أسمحلي بسير ارقد بس كنت اتريا أخويه عبيد .. 
قالتها جيه بس عسب ما يكشفها إنها كل يوم تترياه ..
ذياب: عبيد هنيه ؟ ..
موزه: لا بعده ما وصل ..
ذياب: موزه ممكن ؟؟ أبا أكلمج ..
موزه بغضب : ما من بينا كلام يا ذياب ..
ذياب يقرب منها: موزه أنا ..
موزه بتحدي: شو بتقول يا ذياب أنا بسمعك ..
ذياب يجرب أكثر منها ألين وصل لها وصل لويها وقعد يمرر أصابعه على خدها بكل حنان..
موزه يالي اشتاقت لهذه المداعبات و بكل برود: خوز أيدك يا ذياب .. 
ذياب : اشتقت لج يا موزه ..
موزه: ذياب قلت لك خوز أيدك ..
ذياب حس إنها مضايجه و هو عاذرنا على هذا دس عليها بس ما توقع رده فعلها جيه ..
ذياب يبعد يده : موزه إنتي حرمتي بعدج ..
موزه: ما عرف .. وسارت عنه فوق و دخلت غرفتها و فرغت كل شي فيها تذكرت أيام أول أيام الثانوية العامة يوم أول مرة تشوفه كانت توها نازله من الباص و ترمس ويا بنت يرانهم سابقا شمسه و يرمسون عن شو صار في المدرسة و شو سوت المدرسة الفلانية و الطالبة الفلانية .. و عقب كل وحده سرحت بيتهم .. ذياب كان واقف يتريا عبيد على باب بيت قوم موزه بسيارته " البي أم لونه أبيض " و سيارته كانت عاكس و هي طبعا ما تشوف منوه يالي فيها وهي تطالع السيارة مستعجبة ..
موزه: سيارة منوه هذه؟؟ .. وقفت تعدل وقايتها مجابل الباب يالي فيه ذياب و ذياب يدقق في جمالها كانت خدودها حمر من الشمس و خصلات الشعرها نازلات من العرق .. وشوي ينزل جامة السيارة موزه انصدمت ما عرفت شو تسوي كان واحد قاعد يطالعها شكــــله حلو أسمر و عينه ناعسة و متسفر .. موزه على طول ربعت داخل بيتهم و ذياب قعد يضحك عليها بس شكله عجبته البنت و تفاجأ إنها خت عبيد .. دخلت غرفتها و هي تتنفس بسرعة من يالي شافته أول مرة يصير لها جيه شو .. 
موزه: أوييييييه فضيحة وين بودي ويهي لا من اليوم ورايح بتغشي .. سارت سبحت و صلت و عقب نزلت تحت لأنه شمه زقرتها .. تصيح بحرارة تنزل دموعها على أيام أول ..
بس يالي مب متوقع و جود عبيد في بيت أخته دخل توه ياي من السينما .. عبيد يتقرب من الشخص يالي كان قاعد في الصالة حس ذياب بوجود عبيد و هذا يالي خلاه مرتبك .. ألتفت ذياب لعبيد يالي وقف مكان و عصب .. 
عبيد مفول: ولك عيـن بعد يا الخاين تي هنيه .. ويجرب منه ..
ذياب يوقف: هلا عبيد هذه بيتي ولا نسيت ..
عبيد: لا ما نسيت بس ممكن تطلع برع ..
ذياب: عبيد خلنا نتفاهم ..
عبيد معصب خاطره يرتكب فيه جريمة: أي نتفاهم انت خليت فيها تفاهم .. اطلع برع
ذياب بتحدي : و إذا ما طلعت ؟؟ شو بتسوي يا عبيد ..
عبيد: ذياب انت الظاهر الكلام الطيب ما يفيدك ..
ذياب: عبيد هذه بيتي تفهم شو يعني بيتي و موزه بعدها على ذمتي يعني حرمتي بعدها..
عبيد: صدقني موزه ما تستاهلك يا النذل .. سلطان ظهر من غرفته يالي كانت في الطابق إلي تحت وسمع هذه الحشرة برع و يوم ظهر شاف ذياب و عبيد يتواجعون ..
سلطان: عبيد ذياب عيب عليكم حشمو إلي راقدين في البيت الحين ليل..
عبيد يطالع سلطان: و الله يا مبردك و تقولها جيه ..
سلطان: عبيد انت ما بطلع الغصة يالي فيني من صوب هذه " وهو يأشر بعينه صوب ذياب "
و الحين ممكن تتفضل برع يا أخ ذياب لأنا ما نبا مشاكل لو سمحت تعال في وقت ثاني كفانا يالي يانا من صوبك ..
ظهر ذياب وهو مغيض من عبيد وسلطان حس عمرة غريب من بينهم حس إنه أول مرة يشوفهم أو يتعامل وياهم قبل غير يرمسون و يسون سوالف و اليوم تغيرت هذه المعاملة لأنه تزوج .. حتى موزه ما تعرف شو السبب .. ظهر وهو مغيض وايد هذا بيته ويطردونه منه ليش ؟؟؟؟؟!! .. عدت الليلة على خير سار كل واحد لغرفته يرقد بس في عيون ما نامت و كانت تفكر شو بصير لها على الأيام اليايه ..
العــــــــصر كانت موزه تلعب ويا حمد يالي كان يربع في الصالة .. أما حمدان كان ظاهر ويا راشد عمه و مهره عمته عسب يلعب في الستي ..
حمد واقف حذال الكرسي أونه ينخش عن أمه .. و موزه تعبت صار لها ساعة وهي تلعب وياه قعدت على الكرسي وهي تطالع ولدها و البسمة على شفايفها ..
حمد: هووووووووووووووو ماماه ..
موزه: شافيتك تعال .. حمد يضحك .. سارت له موزه و قعدت تحت على الأرض ..
موزه تقعد ولدها عليها: تعال حبيبي " وتلعب في شعره الأسود " بقول لسلطان يوديك الحلاق عسب تحلق شعرك طول وايـــد .. ضحك حمد يبا يكمل لعبه ربع صوب باب الصالة شافه ملايم به وظهر يربع و هو يصارخ ويضحك سارت وراه موزه تطالعه يوم هو يلعب ..
حمد بصوته الصغير: ماماه .. وهو يأشر يبا يظهر برع ..
موزه: لا ماشي بتقعد منيه ..
حمد: ماماه أمدان .. " حمدان أونه "
موزه: حمدان احينه بي يا الله قوم بنسير داخل .. حمد ربع صوب أمه يشد طرف جلابيتها إلا يظهر .. موزه عايبنها إصرار ولدها و هي واقفة تطالعه وتبتسم .. و شوي تدخل في حوي البيت سيارة وهذه السيارة موزه تعرفها كانت سيارة ذياب ريلها موزه تطالع السيارة و هي توقف بعيد عنها .. نزل ذياب وهو لابس كندوره و متعصم ولابس نظاره شمسيه و على الصوب الثاني تنزل هند يالي بعد كانت لا بسه نظاره شمسيه .. و أيون صوبها وهي من شافتهم حست بالغيرة تاكل قلبها جيف ريلها ذياب سوي فيها جيه ليش هو يبا يجرحها ما خذ عليها حرمه بدون ما تعرف و غير هذه يا يبنها عندها في البيت وين يبا .. 
حمد: باباه.. ويربع لأبوه .. ذياب يشل ولده و يبوسه على خده هند تشد برقه على خد حمد يالي كان موطي راسه على جتف أبوه .. كل هذه موزه تطالعه و عينها بتظهر من مكانها بس هي ماسكه عمرها .. 
ذياب وهو يبتسم ياي صوبها : السلام عليكم ..
موزه ما عندها تعبير ما تعرف شو تقول انمحت كل الكلمات من حلجها حتى سلام نست جيف ترده .. 
ذياب: شحالج موزه .. 
موزه : بخير الحمد الله .. و شلت حمد من أيده وسارت دخلت البيت و على طول سارت فوق.
هند ترفع حواجبها: شكلنا يينا في الوقت الغلط ..
ذياب: لا ما يينا في الوقت الغلط تفضلي حياتي .. دخلو داخل البيت و قعدت هند في الصالة سار ذياب فوق يشوف موزه .. 
ذياب وهو يدش قسمهم هو موزه : موزه ..
موزه و هي تطالعه إلي كانت قاعده في صاله قسمهم : نعم يا ذياب بغيت شي ..
ذياب : موزه اسمعي إلي صار صار و نحن شباب اليوم و لازم تتقبلين الأمر الواقع .. و أنا ياي أقولج إنه هند بتسكن وياج هنيه في البيت .. 
موزه وقفت و هي تصرخ في ويهه : اتخسي هذه تقعد في بيتي ذياب انت شو من البشر ..
ذياب: موزه إلي قلتلج عليه سوينه .. 
موزه: ذياب كل شي برضا فيه إلا هذه الشي انت سامع أنا ما بيك انت وهذه تقعدون عندي في البيت انت سامع .. 
ذياب متقبل رده فعل موزه: موزه أنا متقبل رده فعلج بس .. " قعد يطالع حمد يالي يطالع أمه برعب " حمد بابا روح تحت عند عموه ..
موزه و بعصبيه: لا ولدي ما يسير عندها .. 
ذياب: موزه ممكن نتفاهم .." شل ذياب حمد و نزل تحت و خلاه عند هند ورد مرة ثانيه فوق بس شاف موزه في الغرفه ترتب اغراضها و اغراض عيالها " 
ذياب محرج: موزه لا تستوين سخيفة ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

موزه بهدوء: أنا سخيفة لا يا ذياب انت الظاهر بعدك ما عرفتني زين .. أنا حقي ما اسكت عنه تفهم علموني أهلي إني ما اسكت عن حقي حتى لو كان في البحر.. 
ذياب: موزه كبري عقلج ..
موزه ترد لحالتها الهستيرية : عيل ليش انت ما كبرت عقلك ها ليش تزوجت عليه يا ذياب ليش ؟؟؟؟!!!!!! شي ناقصني قد مره ضايجتك و الله يا ذياب إني ما سويت فيك شي و الله ..
ذياب ما هانت عليه موزه هو يحبها مهما كان: موزه السبب إني ..
موزه و هي تصيح و تذرف الدموع : انك شوه يا ذياب انك شوه ..
ذياب: موزه أنا أحب هند ..
موزه تمش دموعها بعصبيه: تحبها خلاص يا ذياب أنا ما أبي أخرب عليك حياتك سير استانس و الله يسعدك و ياها بس أبي شي واحد منك .. 
ذياب عارف شو بتقول وهو ما يبا هذا الشي هو حبها من كل قلبه و كانت له كل شي في حياته و ما زالت .. ذياب لوا على موزه بكل قوه و الدموع في عينه موزه تصيح بحرارة و تبا تبعد عنه بس هو كان لاوي عليها جنه مشتاق لها .. 
تحت في الصالة كانت هند قاعدة تلاعب حمد مستانسه وياه وشوي يدخل حمدان و وياه عمه راشد و عمته مهر .. حمدان وقف مكانه يطالع الحرمة أول مرة تي بيتهم .. 
راشد مستغرب : السلام عليكم ..
هند تبتسم : و عليكم السلام .. 
مهره: منوه الحرمة ؟؟ 
هند: أنا هند .. مهره من سمعه اسمها حست بالحقد صوبها .. 
مهره تطالع راشد أخوها بخوف : هند حرمه ذياب ..
راشد: و ذياب وين؟؟؟؟.. 
هند: فوق عند موزه .. راشد خايف وايد من يالي بصير و اطالع مهره إلي اطالعته بخوف ..

فوق كان الجو هادي موزه في حضن ذياب و بعدها تذرف دموعها بس بصمت و ذياب يمسح على شعرها و يتنفس بعمق يموت على هذه الحرمة بس شو يسوي بعد يحب هند .. 
موزه وهي تبتعد عن ذياب: ذياب إذا تبا تسكن في البيت مع زوجتك اسكن بس أنا ما بتشوفني فيه .. شلت شيلتها و عبايتها و ظهرت برع .. نزلت تحت شافت راشد واقف حذال الدري و كانت مجروحة و عينها تبين جرحها..
موزه و هي تصيح : راشد دخيلك ودني بيت أهلي ..
راشد حرج من ذياب : إن شاء الله .. 
مهره تشل حمد : راشد قوم ودها .. 
راشد تقرب من موزه : بس موزه لا تصيحين .. مهروه سيري يبي أغراض مرت أخوج ..
موزه: لا ما أبيها .. وهي ما تروم تيود عمرها من الصياح .. راشد لا إراديا لوا على موزه ما هانت عليه و يغليها شرات ما يغلي مهره اخته و باجي خواته .. 
ذياب وهو معصب حاس بغيره تاكل فوادة وهو نازل من فوق: راشد خوز عن حرمتيه .. 
راشد وهو يطالع صوب الدري : يا الله جان تبين تسيرين .. سار راشد عن ذياب ما سوا له سالفة طنشه و مهره تبعته و ياها عيال أخوها حتى الحمد الله على السلامة ما قالت له و ظهرو من بيت أخوهم وعلى طول سارو بيت أهل موزه ..
ذياب واقف مكانه يطالع حرمته تظهر ويا راشد أخوه وهو بموت من الغيض و الغيرة يبا يقوم لأخوه ويلعنه ليش لاوي على موزه ؟؟؟؟ .. نزل راسه و الغيرة باين إنها بتظهر من عينه .. هند لاحظت هذه الشي و حست بإحساس غير و حست إنه ذياب يحب موزه من الخاطر .. 
هند تحطي أيدها على جتف ذياب: ما تبا تستريح يا ذياب .. ذياب أطالعها بضعف و على طول ركب الدري و خلاها بروحها في الصالة .. في السيارة موزه كانت تصيح مهره قاعدة تهديها.. 
مهره: بس و الله ما يستاهل منج تصيحين .. 
حمدان يطالع عمته: عموه ماماه صيييح ليش ..
مهره تطالع ولد أخوها : ما فيها شي ماماه بطنها يعورها .. 
حمدان: ماماه بس بس أكلي دوا بصح .. و يمسح على بطن أمه .. احينه بخوز ..
موزه زادت دموعها و قعدت تمسح على شعر ولدها بحنان " آآآآآآآه يا ليت و الله يخوز يا حبيبي " راشد جدام يطالع الوضع من الجامه الصغيرة ..
راشد: موزه بس كل شي بهون إن شاء الله .. " يكلم حمد " بس حبيبي بس .. مهروه شوفي حمد والله ما اقدر أركز عنبوه .. 
موزه بعيونها الحمر: مهره شوفي حمد عن بعد يدعم فينا ..
مهره: إن شاء الله .. بس عاده انت ما تقعد .. " أونها تفتن عليه " حمد قعد يطالعها عقب ما سوا لها سالفة تم على هذه الحال إلين وصلو بيت أهل موزه .. 
هند بعدها واقفة مكانها ما تعرف شو تسوي ريلها يابها هذه البيت و احينه هي واقفة و محد وياها حتى ريلها تركها وحيده في هذه البيت .. قعدت تتلفت في الصالة وشكلها عجبتها وايد كانت الصالة نظام صلات و كلها رخام بني غامج ويا بني فاتح و الأثاث بعد لونه بني سارت صوب الغرف يالي كانت حذال ممر إلي يودي باب الصالة كانت غرف صغيرة بطلت باب الغرفة الأولى كانت شبابية فيها ملابس شباب و جياس الدوبي يعني بالمختصر كانت الغرفة فوق تحت ضحكت هند ضحكه صغيرة و ظهرت و سارت صوب الغرفة الثاني و كانت عكس الغرفة الأولى كانت نظيفة و مرتبه و شكلها محد يرقد فيها .. أطالعت الصوب الثاني من الصالة شافت بعد غرفه بس عاده شكلها للخدامة و مطبخ تحظيري .. ركبت الصالة إلي فوق كانت وسيعه و فيها تلفزيون شاشته جبيرة عجبتها هند وايد الصالة إلي فوق تتكون من خمس غرف و الغرفة الأولى إلي دخلتها هند كان فيها شو تايم هند وايد انبهرت أول مرة تشوفها كانت الشاشة كبيرة و على صوب مكتبه صغيرة فيها سيديهات استانست هند وايد و عقب ظهرت منها و سارت سيده في ممر في غرفتين الغرفة الأولى كان فيها أثاث يهال و عرفت إنه هذه الغرفة غرفة عيال ذياب وموزه و ظهرت منها و على طول سارت الغرفة إلي جدامها كانت غرفة بس محد يحدر عليها .. 
راقد على الشبرية يتذكر أيامه في هذه الغرفة مع زوجته يالي طلعت عنه من شوي حس إنه ما يقدر يعيش من دونها .. 
ذياب: موزه حبيبتي أحبج .. 
موزه مستحية بعدها يديدة عروس ما تقدر حتى تتكلم ..
ذياب يجرب منها ويطالعها بعيونه الناعسة : مواز ..
موزه: لبيه ..
ذياب: تخونيني ..
موزه تطالع باستغراب : ليش ؟؟؟!!! " مستحية "
ذياب: تاكلين لبان ولا تعطيني .. ابتسمت موزه له .. تقرب منها ذياب و باس خدها بكل رقه جذبته ببسمتها العذبة يالي يستانس من يشوفها .. " و في ذكرا ثانيه " 
موزه: ذياب حبيبي بقول لك شي .. 
ذياب وهو يطالع التلفزيون: ها قولي ..
موزه تدلع: يعني بتم جيه ما بخبرك بس زعلت أنا .. 
ذياب بند التلفزيون وسار عندها: فديت الزعلانين عاده أنا جدام زعلج اضعف .. 
موزه أونها ما تطالعه : سير خل المباراة تنفعك هي أحسن عني يعني؟ ..
ذياب يحط أيده على خصرها ويحطي راسه على حيرها : فديتج إنتي أهم شي عندي في الدنيا تخسي المباراة أوي أي شي ثاني يشغلني عن حبيبتي .. يا الله الغلا قولي شو عندج ..
موزه تلعب بشعر ذياب: شيخي أنا حــــامل .. ذياب يالي كان مغمض عينه يسمع شو بتقول حرمته نش من مكان ولوا عليها .. و هي تضحك عليه لأنه كان فاتح عينه على الآخر شكله مب مصدق ..
هند بعدها تتحوط في البيت كانت واقفة في وسط الصالة تطالع الغرفة يالي كان بابها مفتوح سارت هند تطالعها " وين سار هذه " دشت الغرفة كانت مب غرفة كانت جناح و الصالة كانت جبيرة مرتبه و فيها ملمس بنوتي رقيقه في اللون إلي يدخلها ترتاح نفسيته قعد تطالع المكان إلين شافت باب الغرفة دخلت داخل الغرفة شافت شي اقشعر بدنها كان ذياب راقد على الشبرية و ملابس موزه على ويهه إلي كانت في الشنطة و فاتح ذراعيه و يطلع منه صوت صغير ..
هند و هي خايفة: ذياب بسم الله عليك شفيك ..
ذياب ينتبه لهند و نش من مكانه وقعد يمشي دموعه : لا ما فيني شي ..
هند بتموت من الغيض: تحبها لهذه الدرجه يا ذياب ..
ذياب: هند لا تنسين هذه حرمتي الأولى و أكيد أحبها ..
هند: زين احينه نش غسل ويهك و عقب بنتفاهم .. نش ذياب من مكانه وسار يغسل ويهه .. 
...........................
نزل راشد من سيارة و نزلت مهره و موزه و عيالها و حدور بيت أهلها خوله كانت في الحوي أول ما شافتهم تويهت صوبهم بسرعة ..
خوله أخت موزه: موزوه بلاج جيه غادية ..
راشد يفتن عليها: ما بلاها شي احينه إنتي اخذي اختج .. 
مهره: رشود أنا بتم هنيه .. 
موزه: مشكور يا راشد ما تقصر تعبتك ويايه ..
راشد يكلم مهره : رشود في عينج .. " يطالع موزه " لا أفا عليج ما سويت إلا الواجب يا أم حمدان .. خوله تطالع راشد بدون نفس " بلاه هذه و بعدين كله من أخوك الله لا يعطيه عافيه " روح راشد دخلت موزه بيت أهلها و كلها يأس من يالي صار لها ذياب ما كفاه يالي سواه فيها و احينه يايب حرمته تسكن عندها في البيت وشو من القلب عنده ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

أم خالد و هي عرفت بكل السالفة تفاتن : لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله عنبوه ما كفاه يالي سواه و يايبنها تسكن عندها ..
عبيد وهو صج معصب: هذه شوه أنا أبا أفهم .. 
سلطان: أميه بنتهم هنيه لا تقعدون ترمسون ....
يقطع عليه عبيد: و يعني هذه بنتنا بتروح من أيدنا و تبانا نطالعها وهي تموت شو ؟؟ 
أم خالد: عبيد معاه حق نحن لي متى بنسكت له ها ..
سلطان: كلمو أبوه وأمه ...
أم خالد: أنا بكلم أبوك و بشوفه شو بسوي .. 
حصة مرت خالد: عموه ترا موزه وايد تعبانه من هذه السالفة ..
أم خالد: و الله كاسرة خاطري هذه البنت الله يكون في عونها بس .. 
عبيد نش من مكانه: أنا بروح أتفاهم وياه .. نش من مكانه وسار غرفته يلبس عسب يسير له.. و عقب عشر دقايق نزل لهم و كان لابس بجامه و متعصم .. عبيد وهو نازل جان يشوف مهره قاعدة عند أمه وخواته بس سلطان كان مب موجود ..
عبيد وفيه كل الحقد : أنا رايح لهذه .. 
أم خالد: بس يا عبيد لا تروح .. 
عبيد وهو ما عليه من مهره: و الله لا أأدبه براويه أنا هذه مسود الويه ختيه مب رخيصة لهذه الدرجة إذا هو يتحرا نحن ساكتين فهو غلطان .. احتقر مهره وظهر من البيت .. مهره تلقت هذه النظرات وقلبها يتقطع جيف يصير لها هذه الشي و أخوها يالي مسوي كل هذه .. ظهر من بيتهم وهو محرج و شكله يبا يجتل ذياب على إلي سواه .. ذياب كان في غرفته ما ظهر عنها هند نزلت تحت و قعدت تسوي حقه العشا سمعت هرن سيارة برع في الحوي ظهرت من المطبخ وسارت تشوف منوه هذه يالي مأذي العالم .. نزل عبيد من سيارته يالي سافطنها في الحوي و كان صج مفول على الآخر .. عبيد شاف هند .. 
عبيد بنفس خايسه و أيدها على خصره: السلام عليكم ..
هند: و عليكم السلام ..
عبيد: إنتي حرمه ذياب ..
هند مستعجبة منه و ليش جيه لهجته : هيه نعم حرمته ..
عبيد: وين هو احينه ؟؟ ..
هند: لحظه بناديه حقك ..
عبيد يكلمها بأسلوب خايس : لا ما تناديه أنا بسير له بروحي أدل الطريج ..
هند: هيه بس البيت له حرمه ..
عبيد وقف يحتقرها " عبيد طبعه عصبي " : أدري له حرمه بس مب إنتي حرمته لا تقصين على عمرج وايد خوزي من دربي لا احينه تندمين لأنج وقفتي جداميه .. 
هند عصبت من رمسته و خافت في نفس الوقت و خازت من دربه و عرفت انه يعرف ذياب و إنه من صوب موزه .. سار عبيد فوق غرفه ذياب و موزه و فتح الباب شاف ذياب راقد و شكله تعبان حيل بس عبيد من الغيض يالي فيه ما سواله سالفة ولا رق له قلب .. 
عبيد وقف فوق راس ذياب : قوم يا النذل قوم ولك عين بعد ترقد ..
ذياب فتح عينه و عاقد حواجبه على هذه الطريقة يالي كلمه فيها عبيد ..
عبيد: نشيت حبيبي " وقعد يصفق " أنا لازم اثني عليك بالي سويته بأختي الصراحة ..
ذياب مضايج : عبيد لو سمحت أنا مب فايج حقك .. وشوي يرن تلفون عبيد بس عبيد ما سواله سالفة وغلق التلفون على طول ..
عبيد: تعرف منوه داق حقي .. موزه تعرف ليش لأنها عرفت إنيه ياي صوبك و انت صدقني يا ذياب ما تستاهلها يا الجلب .. 
ذياب ساكت ما قال ولا شي ..
عبيد منقهر من سكوته: ما ترد .. " يبتسم بسخرية " معلوم ما بترد لأن الغلط راكبك من فوقك إلين تحت ..
ذياب: بس بس يا عبيد بس ..
عبيد: ذياب تتحراني بسكت عنك؟؟ لا صدقني مب ساكت عنك هذه أختي من لحمي ودمي ..
ذياب معصب: و أنا يا عبيد أنا ..
عبيد و بصوت عالي: انت شوه انت واحد ما تحس و احد نذل .. عيل جيف تيب حرمتك الثانية هذا البيت يالي هو لأختي انت ما تستحي يا ذياب ؟؟.. ليش خذتها و ما رمت تصرف عليها من أول شهر؟؟ ما مداك يا بوك !!.. " باستفزاز " 
ذياب صج عصب: جااااااااااااااااااااااب اطلع برع 
عبيد: أنا بظهر بس صدقني بوقف لك مثل العظمة في البلعوم .. صدقني .. وظهر عبيد عن ذياب يالي ما كان مرتاح موليه حس إنه غلط غلطه جبيرة يوم إنه ياب هند تسكن عند موزه .. هو قصده بإنه موزه تتفاهم ويا هند ويكونون شرات الخوات " بس صار عكس يالي كان في باله "
................................

موزه وهي خايفه أدق حق عبيد: إنتي ما تعرفينه يا مهره عبيد عصبي و عادي يجتل ذياب ..
مهره: لا ما اعتقد يسوي شي .. 
موزه: فتح تلفونه .. " وفترة " ما يشيله ..
خوله: زين أنا بدق له من تلفوني .. " دقت له بس ما شله " 
شمه: موزه دقي له من تلفون مهره يمكن يشله .. دقت موزه له من تلفون مهره بس بعد ما شله ..
شمه: أنا بدق له .. " سارت صوب تلفونها و شافت حمد يلعب فيه " هاته انت شو دراك بتلفونات .. " حمد تفاجأ شلته عنه فجأه و قعد يصيح جيه شلت عنه التلفون " 
موزه دقت من تلفون شمه حق عبيد بس بعد ما شله ..
شمه: ها رد عليج ..
موزه : لا ما يرد .. وحمد على صوب يصيح ..
خوله: بس عاده اسكت عنبوه ما تلفون ..
شمه: لو سمحتي لا تسبين تلفوني .. 
خوله: ويعني إلا هو الجسمي .. 
شمه: أحسن من لا شيء ياني هديه من القلب بعد ..
خوله: تعرفين تراه سلطان ما عنده سالفة ..
شمه: جب لا تسبين أخويه .. 
موزه تطالعهم و حمد في حضنها : بس إنتي وياها من الهذربه الزايده ..
مهره: دومهن جيه فقتهن .. أطالعتها شمه بنص عين و لبستها .. وعقب أسبوع من السالفة يا أبو ذياب لأبو خالد يكلمه بسالفة موزه و كان صج متلوم ما عارف حتى يجابل أبو خالد بس أبو خالد كان قلبه طيب و ما يشل شي في قلبه صوب الناس و طيب بخاطر أبو ذياب ..
أبو خالد: يطالع بنته .. شحالج يا موزه ..
موزه: الحمد الله بخير وعافيه .. ها الوالد أشوفك تطالعني لا يكون مليتني .. 
أبو خالد: أفا .. أنا ما أمل بنتي حبيبتي أكبر خواتها .. 
موزه: فديت رووحك .. 
شمه: أونه أبويه نحن احينه ما لنا دلع ..
عبيد: جب إنتي دلع بعد .. كفاية البزا إلي مبزينها حقج .. 
شمه: فديتني و الله .. بس البزا حق خالد هذه أكبر واحد وجيه ..
أبو خالد: عيب تقولين عن أخوج العود جيه .. خالد وهو داخل ويا بنته سارة ..
خالد: ها أسمع حد يطريني بلاني .. أكيد إلي تطريني شموه ..
شمه: هيه أنا ..
خالد: بتموتين ولا بوديج مكان .. 
عبيد: خلها تولي عنك هذه ..
أبو خالد: عيل وين توأمك ..
عبيد: راقد هذه مخيسه رقاد .. :: فوق في غرفه سلطان كان قاعد على الشبريه يتكلم ويا ولد عمه .. 
سلطان: لا صدقني بي لا تخاف انت بس ..
مايد: سلطان تراك جم من مره سويتها فينا ..
سلطان: ميود عنلاتك والله بي خلاص عاده فكنا ..
مايد: زين عيل أنا اخطف ولا انت بتخطف عليه ..
سلطان: لا أنا بخطف عليك عسب عبيد يبا سيارتي و أنا مب عاطنها حقها .. 
مايد: خلاص عيل اترياك .. 
سلطان: فمال الله .. دخل الحمام يسبح و عقبها لبس و ظهر من غرفته .. في الصالة كانت العايله الكريمة قاعدة ..
سلطان وهو لابس كندورته و متعصم : الســـــــلام عليــــــــكم ..
الكل: و عليكم الســـــلام ..
أبو خالد: ها على وين يا سلطان ؟؟ ..
سلطان: ها بسير ويا مايد عندنا شغل شويه ..
عبيد: و أنا ما قلت لك با خذ سيارتك خلها ليه ..
سلطان: اسمحليه أنا أباها و بخطف على مايد بها ..
عبيد: قول إنك ما تبا تعطيها حقي ..
سلطان: بضبط تراك فطين في بعض الأوقات .. 
أبو خالد: دير بالك على الدرب و سلم على ولد عمك .. 
سلطان وهو يبطل باب الصالة : إن شاء الله .. وروح عنهم ..
و على العصر سلطان توه داخل البيت و شاف ولد أخته حمدان يلعب مع بنت خاله سارة و حذالهم حصة أمها " حرمه خالد " .. 
سلطان: سلام عليها بنت عمي ..
حصة: و عليك السلام ..
سلطان: يسلم عليج أخوج مايد ..
حصة: الله يسلمه و جيه ما ينزل يسلم على أخته .. 
سلطان: لا أنا يالي موصلنه .. 
حصة: ما فيها شي إذا يا وسلم على أخته ..
سلطان: أخيييج بتسوينها ليه سالفة .. " وسار لبنت أخوه سارة " فديتج إنتي الحلوة ..
حمدان يطالع سلطان خاله : خاليه أنا أنا حلو .. 
حصة تطالعه : يا الغيار انت يا الغيار بس تعال " و تشله " انت أحلا من ساروه تشبه أمك ..
سار يوم شافت أمها تلوي على حمدان خلت عمها وسارت لأمها .. " سارة بعمر حمدان "
سارة: خوز عن أميه 
سلطان وهو يضحك: باين منوه الغيار فيهم احينه .. سارة معصبه تبا حمدان يخوز عن حضن أمها أما حمدان فكان موطي راسه على حصة و حصة مستانسه منه .. 
سارة تسحب أيد حمدان: خوز عن أميه سير عند أمك .. حمدان عصب من الحركة نش من مكانه و مط شعرها و عقب سار يربع لخاله سلطان .. وسارة قعدت تصيح ..
سلطان يضحك على حركته : عثرك مب سهل ها ..
حصة تسكت بنتها : و لا بعد ربع عنها .. بس عاده إنتي سكتي .. اطالع سلطان صوب غرفه موزه و تنهـد ..
…..
شو بصيــر بحيــــات مـــوزه ؟؟ 
و ذيــــاب شو بسوي عسب يرضي موزه ؟؟
و عبيد ضنــكم بسوي شـــــــي ؟؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

.::الجـزء الثالـــــث ::.
نش سلطان دخل داخل الصالة ما شاف حد و عقب سار فوق و دخل عند موزه يالي كانت منسدحه على الشبرية و حذاها حمد ولدها وتلعب بشعرها تفكر و قعد يرمس وياها و شوي ياه تلفون استغرب من الرقم و نش من مكانه وظهر عن أخته ::
سلطان: هلا ذياب ..
ذياب: السلام عليكم ..
سلطان: و عليكم السلام ..
ذياب ماله نفس : شحالك عساك طيب ..
سلطان يتنهد: آآآآآآآآآآآه الحمد الله أنا بخير و عافيه .. إذا هذه يهمك ..
ذياب: سلطان أنا اتصلت لك لأنك ريال كل شي أي عندك بالتفاهم ..
سلطان بجفاء : بس من دهان السير هذه و قول شو بغيت ..
ذياب: طلبتك أرجوك لا تردني .. 
سلطان: في شو ؟؟؟؟!!!! ..
ذياب: أبا أشوف موزه دخيلك لا تردني .. 
سلطان: مب عشانك صدقني بس عسب خاطر موزه .. و أنا ما أضمن لك الموافقة بحاول ..
ذياب: دخيلك حاول تراني أنا جدا بيتكم .. إذا موافقة دقي عليه ..
سلطان: إن شاء الله .. و على طول سكر عنه التلفون ودخل لموزه يقول لها بالي دار بينه وبين ذياب و إذا هي تبا تقابله و لا لاء .. 
موزه: خلاص يا سلطان قوله إي أنا بظهر له و بشوفه شو يبا .. 
سلطان يبتسم: زين تسوين .. يا الله تراه هو هنيه .. ظهر عن موزه يالي ارتبشت من سمعت إنه يبا يشوفها شو يبا منها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! .. بدلت موزه ملابسها ولبست شيله البيت و شعرها تحت الشيله فالتنه .. و نزلت تحت هي و عيالها حمدان وحمد و قال لها سلطان إنه ذياب في الميلس دخلت الميلس هي وعيالها ..
حصة وهي يايه صوب سلطان : سلطان أنا شفت ذياب صح هو موجود ..
سلطان: سكتي هيه هو موجود سكتي ..
حصة تطالع باب الميلس : الله يكون في العون ..
سلطان: سكتي خوفاتيه عبيد إي في أي لحظه ..
أما في الميلس دخلت موزه برقه هي وعيالها و شمت ريحه عطره على كبـر الميلس وعيالها و من شافو أبوهم سارو له مستانسين فيه " ما يدرون شو مسوي بأمهم " 
ذياب وهو يلوي على عياله : شحالك حمدان عساك طيب ..
حمدان: زين أنا .. باباه انت ليش ما تودينا البيت .. 
ذياب إلي كان كاشخ بالقوو لابس كندوره ليمونيه وغتره حمره و يلعب بطربوشه: فديتك انا تراني ياي أخذكم البيت " ويبوسه على خده " ها حمد شخبارك انت ؟؟ ..
" حمد قعد يطالعه مب فاهم شي إلي فاهمنه إنه أبوه موجود عنده " موزه قعدت طالع عيالها بحنان يوم إنهم يدلعون على أبوهم .. 
ذياب: فديت انا العيون الوساع .. و قعد لاوي عليهم .. وشوي ..
ذياب يطالع موزه بشوق: شحالج الغلا .. 
موزه و هي تبعد النظر عنه: بخير الحمد الله .. انت شحالك ..
ذياب:حالي .. حالي من دونج يا موزه ولا شي .. 
موزه بنقمه : عندك حرمتك شو تبا مني بعد ..
ذياب يجرب من موزه ويقعد حذالها و يمسك أيدها : حياتي من دونج ولا شي ردي البيت يا موزه و طلباتج أوامر يا الغالية ..
موزه: أنا هذا البيت مب راده له إلا لين اظهر امنه حرمتك أنا ما أبا حد يشاركني فيه ..
ذياب: بس يا موزه ..
موزه و بحزن : ذياب انت إلي سويته فيني مب شويه إلي سويته فيني ما يسويه ريال عاقل .. انت خذت عليه حرمه بدون علمي خليتني ادري من الناس يعني انت خايف أوقف لك في هذا الزواج على الأقل جان خبـرتني يعني احينه انت خايف مني .. 
ذياب اضايج من الموضوع : خلاص إلي صار صار و البنت احينه حرمتي ..
موزه بعصبيه بس بهدوء : دام هذه كلامك سير عندها عيل شقا ياي و متعني ..
ذياب رافع حايب: موزه !!! ..
موزه: ذياب اسمعني قلت لك دام حرمتك في البيت مب داشته هذه آخر كلامي .. 
ذياب يطالع عياله يالي كانو يلعبون في كورنر الميلس : و عيالنا يا موزه .. وشوي يدخل عليهم عبيد يالي كان صج معصب من حركه ذياب ..
عبيد وهو يبطل باب الميلس: ولك عين بعد تي هنيه صج قوات عين .. حمد قعد يطالع خاله و مبطل عيونه على الآخر ما يعرف شو يصير و حمدان وياه بعد .. 
ذياب وهو يوقف حرجه من طريقه دخوله : عبيد أعتقد إني قاعد مع حرمتي ما فيها شي ..
عبيد محـرج مثل والحـش : اطلع برع يا ذياب دام النفس عليك طيبه ..
موزه بهدوء: عبيد دخيلك خلني أتفاهم مع ذياب المشكلة بينه وبني أرجوك لا تدخل ..
عبيد يأشر عليه : وهذه ويه تفاهم هذه ..
ذياب حرج : عبيد لو سمحت ثمن ألفاظك .. 
عبيد: لا تعال سنعني بعد شرايك .. 
سلطان وهو داش عليهم ويربع صوب خوه : عبيد يا ريال استهدي بالله اذكر ربك ..
عبيد ما عنده ون تو و يأشر على الباب: بسرعة اطلع برع برع يا الله عطني عرض اكتافك .. 
موزه وهي معصبه : عبيد على ما أعتقد أعرف أتفاهم وياه لو سمحت خلنا بروحنا ..
عبيد بنفس خايسه : سكتي إنتي ما تعرفين شي ..
سلطان: عبيد قوم خلنا نسرح برع ..
عبيد يطالع سلطان: و الله .. أوقف وياه انت بعد .. وشوي يصيح حمد يالي كان يسمع المفاتن و بصوت عالي و تأثر وايد تروع منهم .. سار له ذياب و شله وقعد لاوي عليه ويطالع عبيد.. 
سلطان: زين لك صيحت الولد .. 
موزه والدموع في عينها: عبيد دخيلك اطلع برع أترجاك .. 
عبيد مب هاينه عليه أخته : مب عسب شي بس عسب خاطرج و كل يالي أسويه صدقيني من مصلحتج .. وظهر عنها برع وياه سلطان خوه وهو معصب .. موزه تمت تصيح مكانها و حمد يصيح الصوب الثاني ذياب محتار مسكين سار لحرمته موزه و لوا عليها وهو شال ولده.. 
موزه وهي تصيح و روحها بتظهر منها: ذياب دخيلك و الله جان تباني أرد ظهر حرمتك من البيت و الله يسعدك وياها و جان تبا تشوف عيالك انا ما بحرمك منهم دخيلك .. و قعدت تصيح حمدان كسرت خاطره أمه وسار لها و لوا عليها بس على ريلها لأنه كان صغير .. ذياب نزل راسه غلط و هذه عواقب غلطته مب عارف جيف يراضي موزه .. 
ذياب و أيده على ذقن موزه و بحنان : خلاص يا موزه إلي تبينه بصير " يعطيها حمد " من باجر تردين البيت ما بتشوفين رقعه ويهي فيه ولا حتى هند .. و ظهر من الميلس وهو مضايج ياي يصلح الأمور بينه وبين حرمته والظاهر إنها ما بتتصلح .. موزه حالتها حاله من ظهر عنها ذياب و قال كلمته الأخير حست صج ما بتشوفه وقعدت تصيح و هي لا ويه على عيالها .. و تمر الأيام و ردت موزه لبيتها هي وعيالها بس البيت مثل ما تركته هو بارد ما في أي إحساس أي دفئ .. " آآآآآآآآه يا ذياب البيت من دونك مب حلو " بس العصر موزه كانت مضايجه تحس بألم في ظهرها ..
شمسه: موزوه قومي بوديج المستشفى .. 
موزه: ما بسير يا شمسه خليني قاعدة بعد شوي بروح ..
شمسه: شو بعد شويه إنتي من مساع قاعدة تتألمي قومي بوديج المستشفى قومي ..
موزه: شموس و الله لا تقعدين ليه ما بسير ..
شمسه: قومي عن الدلع الزايد .. يمكن فيج شي دوده زايده مثلا ..
موزه: برايها خلها تكون فيني و أموت و افتك من هذه الدنيا .. 
شمسه معصب: شو هذه الرمسه المخبقه .. وعيالج من بتم وياهم .. لا تستوين سخيفة شو يعني ما هو أول واحد ولا آخر واحد يسويها و مثل ما هو عايش حياته عيشي إنتي حياتج و ربي عيالج أحسن تربيه ولا تخليهم .. هم محتاجينج خصوصا في هذه الوقت..
موزه التزمت الصمت ولا قالت ولا كلمه كلام ربيعتها صح لكن هي شو بتسوي ؟؟ ..
شمسه: أدري كلامي صح من جيه سكتي .. يا الله احينه قومي لبسي عباتج و شيلتج عسب بوديج المستشفى .. 
موزه نشت من مكانها و الألم بقطعها حتى مشي مب رايمه تمشي و لبست شيلتها و عباتها و سارت هي وربيعتها شمسه المستشفى ..
في بوظبي كان ذياب ويا حرمته يسكنون هناكي لأنه يشتغل في بوظبي و كل Weekend أيون و يخليها بيت أهلها وهو يروح بيت أهله .. 
هند: حبيبي ما تبا ؟؟ .. كـل مسويتها لك ..
ذياب وهو ماله نفس: ما بي شي ..
هند تيلس حذاله : بلاك حبيبي مالك نفس في شي ليش ؟؟
ذياب وهو مرجع راسه على الغنفه : ولا شي حياتي ..
هند: زين شو رايك نظهر نتمشى يمكن مودك يتغير .. 
ذياب يفتن عليها: ما بي قلت لج هنادي ما ليه نفس في شي ..
هند وهي زعلانه: مب حاله هذه يا ذياب نحن تونا معاريس يداد ما كملنا 3 شهور و جيه .. عيل بعد سنه شو بيستوي .. وسارت عنه الغرفة وهي محرجه .. ذياب قعد يطالع باب الغرفة يالي دخلت منه هند قعد متأفف مكانه ..
ذياب : هذا بعد وقته تضايج هذه .. بروحي ما ليه نفس في شي " نش من مكان و سار لها "
هنادي ..
هند كانت قاعدة على التسريحة بدون نفس : هلا ..
ذياب سار لها: بس عاده أنا غلطان و اعترف لج يا الله قومي جان تبين تسيرين نتمشى ..
هند تطالعه بدلع: ما أبي اظهر ..
ذياب يبتسم غصبن عنه : بس عاده من دلع البنات بتظهرين .. أنا تراني في السيارة اترياج .. وظهر عنها و هي ما كذبت خبر و لبست عباتها و شيلتها و ظهرت هي وياه عسب يتمشون .. 
في المستشفى كانت شمسه تتريا ربيعتها تظهر من عند الدكتورة و عقب فترة ظهرت و على موزه علامات ما اطمن .. 
شمس تقوم من مكانها: يا الله روحنا ..
موزه مضايجه: هيه يا الله .. سارت شمسه ويا ربيعتها لسيارة و تبا تعرف شو قالت لها الدكتورة عسب يتغير شكلها جيه .. و في السيارة .. 
شمسه تشغل السيارة: بلاج موزوه ؟؟ شو قالت لج الدكتورة ؟؟!!
موزه تطالع برع : ما قالت شي بعد شو قالت .. 
شمسه: زين شو قالت بضبط عسب تغير جيه شكلج ..
موزه تطالع شمسه: ما فيني شي بس أنا حامل ..
شمسه تبتسم: زين إنتي حامل و ليش جيه غادي شكلج ..
موزه: و الله أنا احينه مب فايجه و فوق كل هذه أكون حامل ..
شمسه: مواز ترا ما عندج سالف إنتي حامل حمدي ربج على هذه النعمة ما حيدج جيه عسى أن تكرهو شيئا فهو خيرا لكم .. وهذه يعطيج حافز و ديرين بالج على نفسج وعلى عيالج ..
موزه: الدنيا صعبه يا شمسه وايد صعبه ..
شمسه تحرك بالسيارة: جيف بعد صعبه ..
موزه: إجازتي خلصت و بعد أسبوع بداوم و هذه الياهل إلي بيبه ما يبا حد يجابله أو يهتم في أكله و حمدان و حمد منو بجابلهم بعد .. 
شمسه: إنتي بتجابليهم إنتي أمهم و إذا تشوفين إنه هذه الشي صعب عليج طلبي استقالتج من الدوام و ارتاحي في البيت و جابلي عيالج اهم من شغلج..
موزه بستهزاء: و الله هممممم لا تقولين لحد .. أنا شغلي ما بستقيل امنه حتى لو شو يصير إنتي أكثر وحده تعرف شقا أحب شغلي..
شمسه: زين عيل ليش تشتكين ..
موزه: بس إنزين بس .. أنا بدير حياتي بنفسي و على كيفي كل شي بغيرة في حياتي و بهتم في عيالي " و تحطي أيدها على بطنها " حتى على ولدي إلي ياي في الطريج .. 
شمسه تبتسم له: هيه هذه موزه يالي أعرفها زين .. بس ها لا تغيرين رايج بعدين ..
موزه حاسة الدنيا حلوة: لا أفا عليج احينه قومي حوطيبي على المراكز أبا اشتري ملابس لي ولعيالي .. 
شمسه: و تم يا أم حمدان ما طلبتي الغالية .. وسارت هي وربيعتها يتمشن في السوق يشترن أغراض و على المغرب ردن البيت .. 

في غـرفه سلطان عبيد مضيج بسلطان و سلطان مستحملـــنه ..
سلطان: زين شو بغيت أذيتني ..
عبيد إلي كان منسدح على شبريه خوه : أنا عندي خطه و فكرت فيها و إن شاء الله بنفذها ..
سلطان: زين ممكن اطلع على الخطة الفاشلة ..
عبيد يبتسم بحقد: فاشلة انت اسمعها و بعدين احكم عليها ..
سلطان: زين هذه الخطة لمنوه ؟؟!! 
عبيد: لمنوه أونه ما شي غيرة ذياب ..
سلطان يبتسم بسخرية : شو بتجتله ؟؟ ههه
عبيد : تستهين بي .. بس لا أنا طلعت أرحم ..
سلطان: ربك أرحم .. زين قول خلصني .. 
عبيد: مثل ما سوا في موزه بسوي فيه ..
سلطان: جيف يعني " وهو منتبه لرمسه أخوه وتوأمه جنه فهم حقه " 
عبيد: انت فهمت بس بوضح لك .. أنا بتزوج مهره خت ذياب و عقب بفترة بخذ عليها حرمه .. و بخليها تذوق المر ويايه و من جيه برد له الصاع صاعين و عقب بطلقها وبروشها روشه الجــــلاب .. 
سلطان مب هاينه عليه مهره: حرام عليك يا عبيد حرام تعق كل حقدك من ذياب على هذه الفقيرة المسكينة .. و تقول انت أرحــم بعــد ..
عبيد حرج : يعني هاينه عليك عيشه أختك يا سلطان ..
سلطان: لا بس مب على حساب غيرنا ..
عبيد: و الله هذه يالي بصير و أنا احينه ساير لأميه أخبرها بسالفة و بقول لها تخطبها ليه .. 
سلطان هز راسه و تنهد : و الله سو يالي يعجبك بس انت محاسب عليه يوم القيامة .. و سار عن عبيد يالي ما سوا سالفة وسار حق أمه ..
عبيد وهو يدق باب غرفه أمه : سلام عليكم ..
أم خالد: و عليكم السلام ..
عبيد: هاه شحالج أميه عساج طيبه ..
أم خالد: الحمد الله بخير وعافيه شحالك انت ..
عبيد: الحمد الله .. 
أم خالد: شو بغيت ..
عبيد: هذه هي المشكلة انج تعرفين شو أريد ..
أم خالد: تراني أمك لا .. يا الله قول شو بغيت ..
عبيد: لا هي " بتردد " .. و الله يا أميه أنا بغيت أتزوج ..
أم خالد و البسمة على شفايفها: فديت منطوقك زين يوم فكرت تتزوج .. أنا عاده عندي لك ذيج الحرمة..
عبيد: لا يا أميه أنا في بالي بنت .. 
أم خالد مضايجه : مني هذه البنت و بنت منوه ؟؟ ..
عبيد يبتسم : مهره أخت ذياب قوم الخيلي .. 
أم خالد تبسمت: زين ما اخترت يا عبيد ..
عبيد تبسم بمكـر: يعني ما شي إشكال و منيه بنرضي أبو ذياب .. 
أم خالد: مسكين والله ماله ذنب بالي سواه ولده ذياب في بنيتي ..
عبيد ابتسامه انتصار على ويهه : هيه والله عيل متى راح تخطبونها حقي ..
أم خالد تسولف: احينه جان بغيت ..
عبيد: جان زين .. هبابنا عيل خبري الوالد ..
أم خالد: صدقت انت ؟؟ .. باجر إن شاء الله ..
عبيد: زين والله .. يا الله عاده أنا بســــرح .. و ظهر عـن أمه وكان صج مستانس شافته شمه وهو يغني وشكله صج مستانس .. استغربت شمه منه وسارت عنه .. 

نزلت موزه بيتها نزلتها شمسه و سارت عنها كانت تمشي في حوي البيت و شايله أغراض في أيدها شافتها البشكاره و السارت ساعدتها شافت سيارة أخو ريلها راشد ابتسمت و سارت الصالة .. و في الصالة شافت عمها و عمتها و مهره و راشد و خليفة أخو ذياب الصغير ..
موزه: السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته ..
الكل: و عليكم السلام ..
موزه توايهم : شحالكم عساكم طيبين .. 
أبو ذياب: الحمد الله بخير وعافية .. شو مسويه يا موزه ..
موزه: عايشين ترانا

----------


## حنين الأمل

خليفة: من وين يايه أشوف في أيدج أجياس .. 
موزه تبتسم: من سوق .. ربيعتيه مودتني ما قصرت ..
خليفة: بس هذه هو تراه وين سايرات سايرات السوق من وين يايات يايات من السوق .. 
أم ذياب: ويديه و انت شو خصك في الحرمة .. 
موزه: لا عموه خليه خليفة قاعد يسولف ..
خليفة: هيه والله أميه قاعد أسولف عنبوه محد يسوي عليهم سوالف ..
مهره: انت ما بسك من هذه الهذربان .. 
خليفة: شوفي إن ما سكتي لا أدوس في بطنج ..
أبو ذياب محرج: لا إله إلا الله خليفة عيب .. مهره ضحكت عليه بس بدون ما يشوفها أبوها ..
راشد: دواك " يطالع موزه " ها عيل عيالج وين ؟؟
موزه: خليتهم عند قوم أميه احينه عبيد بيبهم .. 
أبو ذياب: شكله أذن الأذان يا الله قومو بنسرح نصلي .. يا الله خليفة قوم ..
خليفة: زين بي .. " بصوت خفيف " أشمعنى أنا .. أطالعه راشد بنص عين و سحبه وياه عسب يسيرون يصلون ..
أم ذياب: عيل أنا بسير أصل .. و سارت عنهن ..
موزه تقترب من مهره و ببسمة : مهروه بقولج شي ..
مهره منفعلة: شوهووووو ..
موزه: أنا حامل ..
مهر مستانسه: الله فديتج مبروووووك حبيبتي .. إن شاء الله بنت وبتسمينها مهره على أسمي..
موزه: ما شي شغله مهره ..
مهره: مالت عليج و إنتي شو عرفج ..
موزه: تراني يايه من الدختر .. 
مهره: مبروووووك بسير أخبر أميه بسالفة .. وسارت عند أمها بس شافتها تصلي ..
و عقب صلاه العشاء دخل عبيد ويا عيال أخته و كانت خوله وياه.. و مهره قاعدة في الصالة تطالع تلفزيون .. 
عبيد مبتسم: السلام عليكم ..
مهره تنتبه له و تعدل شيلتها : و عليكم السلام ..
حمدان: عموووووه ..
مهره تطالعه: هلا حبيبي .. " و أي صوبها " 
خوله وهي شاله حمد يالي كان راقد : شحالج مهروه عساج طيبه ..
مهره: هلا والله بخوله الحمد الله دامي شفتج طيبه .. عبيد حاس بوزه عصوب " جذابة وحد"
خوله: أونج عاده زين مواز وينها ..
مهره: فوق " وتي صوب حمد " فديته راقد حبيبي ..
خوله: بسير بودية الغرفة " وسارت عنهم " 
عبيد يطالعها بخبث : شحالج مهره ..
مهره مب عارفه شو تسوي : الحمد الله بخير وعافيه .. و على طول سارت عنه فوق حست بعمرها قافطه جدام عبيد .. تستحي منه وايد و من نظراته حقها " يمكن عسب يعجبها ما تدري و تم قلبها يدق بسرعة " .. 
و الكل عرف بحمل موزه إلا ذياب يالي هو الثاني بعالم ثاني .. بس الأهل فرحتهم مب ساعية الدنيا ويمكن هذه الشي يردها لذياب .. و تمر الأيام و تمت خطبه عبيد من مهره بالأول أم ذياب كانت مب موافقة على عبيد بس حست انه بعيشها و هو ريال الكل يمدح فيه و ما ينعاب في شي .. أما ذياب مب موافق و كان في باله أشياء وايد وهو يعرف عبيد كان أقرب الناس له و ربيعه الروح بالروح وهو يعرف بشو يفكر .. 
ذياب يكلم مهره: إنتي تبينه يا مهره ..
مهره مب عارفه شو تقول : و الله يا ذياب أنا مب عارفه شو أقولك بس مدام الريال ما فيه شي ليش ما أوافق عليه و انت أتعرفه أكثر مني ..
ذياب: هذه هي المشكلة إني أعرفه أكثر منكم .. و أنا ما بي يصير لأختي شي ..
مهره: جيف يعني انت شايف عليه شي ؟؟!! ..
ذياب: لا والله عبيد ريال و النعم فيه بس يمكن عبيد في باله شي و لا شي ..
مهره: ذياب لا تحطى في ذمتك .. و يوم انك تقول ما تبا يصير ليه شي ليش ما حطيت نفسك مكانهم يا ذياب؟ ليش ما فكرت إني بصير لوحده من خواتك نفس الشي ؟ حتى لو مع واحد غير عبيد يا ذياب ..
ذياب سكت ما عرف شو يقول الرمسه ياته في الصميم : خلاص يا مهره دامج تبينه أنا مالية رمسه و الله يهنيج و يجعل لج حياة سعيدة .. وظهر عنها وسار على طول جناحه و قعد يفكر بالجملة الأخير يالي قالتها له أخته مهره ..
و تكمل موزه حياتها بدون ذياب يالي ما يسال حتى عن عياله أما موزه فكانت مب محتاجتله لأن أهلها و أهله مب مقصرين معاها و مع عيالها في شي كل يالي يبونه يصير لهم ..
في البنك و في مكتب موزه و شمسه :: ..
موزه: و الله يا شمسه الدنيا صعبه ..
شمسه: بالعكس هذه يخليج ما تفكرين بذياب ..
موزه: تعرفين على الأيام الأخير ما فكرت فيه وايد جني بديت أتعود على الوضع .. 
شمسه: ها بس لا تنسينه بعده ريلج تراه ..
موزه من بعد فترة صمت : الله يهنيه ويا حرمته ..
شمسه: أمس شفتها في بيتهم نحن سايرين بيتهم و سلمنا عليها و محلوه بعد .. بس ربيعتي أحلا منها بــوايـــد .. 
موزه: تعالي ذكرتيني شو أسمها هي ؟؟ ..
شمسه: هند .. ليش ؟؟ ..
موزه: ولا شي بس سال لأني ما عرف أسمها ..
شمسه: تعرفين إنها أكبر عنا و أصغر عن ذياب بسنه 
موزه: يعني هي عمرها 25 سنه و ليش عيل .. تبا تكمل ..
شمسه تقطع عليها عسب تغير الموضوع تبتسم: شحال شموس عساها بخير ..
موزه : منوه شموس لا حبيبتي بنتي ما بسميها شمسه .. وين تبين ..
شمسه: و الله إنه أحلا من أسمج .. 
موزه: كل يالي اسمه شمسه جذابات ..
شمسه: شو قصدج يعني أنا جذابة الله يسامحج الشرها مب عليج عليه أنا إلي عاطتنج فيس .. 
موزه قعدت تضحك على ربيعتها و عقب دخل عليهم ريال شيبه عسب ياي يدفع فواتير بطاقاته و يشتكي من الدنيا و موزه حاسه فيه ..
عبيد مستعيل على الملجه ويبا يسرع عمليه الانتقام وهو متلذذ بهذه العملية .. و سلطان ساكت ما عارف شو يقول أو شو يسوي و إذا قال شي بتصير مشكله وهو ما يحب هذه المشاكل .. 
مهره هذه البنت المسكينة يالي بتصير ضحية لفعايل ذياب أخوها كانت مستانسه من هذه الخطبة هي معجبه بعبيد و بعصبيته و تموت فيه و هي احينه خطيبته عيل جيف الملجه شو بكون شعورها .. و بعد مرور شهرين بدت الدوامات وبدا الكل يروح على شغله وجربت ملجه عبيد و مهره .. عبيد على آخر شي فكر إنه يملج ويعرس في نفس الوقت بس خاف حد يحس بأنه يفكر في شي وهو ما يدري بالي حاس فيه وبالي عارف شو فيه.. 
شمه وهي قاعد في الصالة : ها المعرس يا الله الخميس الملجه أونه ..
عبيد وهو جنه عنده شي عادي : و زين شو يعني ملجتي يوم الخميس ..
شمه: لازم تفرح و تستانس مب " و تعيب عليه " و زين شو يعني ملجتي يوم الخميس ؟؟
عبيد: روحي زين و إلي يقول إلي بخذها ملكه جمال العالم إلا هي مهروه ..
شمه : مستهين فيها هذه المهروه ..
عبيد: روحي زين ... زين في واحد شراتي فكر يا خذها و إلا هي عله على جبود أهلها .. 
شمه: و إلي يقول مهره عمرها 30 سنه مب توها 19 سنه ..
عبيد متفاجأ : جم جم عمرها ..
شمه: 19 سنه ليش ما تعرف إنها اكبر عني بسنه..
عبيد مستغرب : أنا ما خذ و حده ياهـل .. 
شمه: هيه يا الشيبه عمرك 26 سنه وهي 19 حرام و الله صغيره عليك ..
عبيد حزت في خاطره البنت بعدها صغيرة : زين أنا بروح أوطي راسي ..
شمه: زين ما بتوديني السوق ..
عبيد بدون نفس: لييييييييييييييش ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ..
شمه: يعني بشتريلي أغراض أنا ويا خوله و عوشه بنت عمي ..
عبيد يتذكر عوشه بنت عمه: هذه بعدها حيه من زمان ما يات بيتنا .. 
شمه : تراها في بيت خالد أخويه ..
عبيد: زين بوديكم يا الله باي .. وسار عنها عسب يرقد وهو يتفكـر في مهره و بحياته و كيف بيبدا فالإنتقـام .. 
.............
شو بصيـر لمهـره ؟؟
و عبيـد بنفذ انتقامه ؟؟
و ذياب و موزه .. شو بصيـر لـهم ؟؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

.::الجـــزء الـــرابـــع ::.
في بيتها و في الصالة قاعدة حذال ولدها و تتذكر أيام أول اليوم ذياب ياي على بالها وايد تبا تشوفه .. تتذكر يوم إنه سافرت وياه شهر العسل ماليزيا كانت أحلا أيام حياتها بينها وبين ذياب الحب يجمعهم و هي ما تصبر عنه و هو بعد كان ما يصبر عنها ..
موزه وهي بروحها في الفندق خايفه .. ذياب روح عسب أيب أغراض وهي خايفه أولا خايفه لأن مطر برع و برق ورعد و الجو مغيم بالقووو .. وثانيًا ذياب ظهر وهي خايفه عليه لأنه تأخر وايد .. 
موزه وهي تكلم عمرها: وينه بعد سار حد يظهر هذه الحزه .. و تمر ساعتين و ذياب بعده ما وصل و موزه صج خافت عليه تخاف صار له شي وهي ما تدري و قعدت تحاتيه الغصة ضاربه صدرها و شوي يتبطل الباب و هي خايفه " لا يكون حد ياي يصرق شي والله ما عندي شي وينك يا ذياب هذه حزتها تظهر عنيه " كانت منخشه ورا الكرسي لا دخل الحرامي يصرق إلي يبيه بس ما يشوفها دخل ذياب وهو كله ماي و في أيده جيس .. 
ذياب: أفففففففففف باااااااااااااااااارد أوييييييييه " وهو يرتجف " موزه موزووووووه ..
موزه من سمعته حسه ربعت له موزه و هي توقف مجابل ذياب : ذياب انت وين كنت و الله خوفتني عليك " تطالع ريلها وهو كله ماي و ببرائه " هييييييييييييئ كلك ماي تعال دش نشف عمرك تعال .. وتيب حقه الفوطة و طلعت له ملابس دخل يبدل ملابسه .. و عقب ما بدل ظهر لها ..
ذياب وهو ينشف راسه : أسمني بردان بموت .. وسار شبريته و تلحف وهو يرتجف .. 
موزه يالي كانت مسويتله شاي زعتر ويا حليب : هاك اشرب ..
ذياب بردان: ما بي شربيه بروحج أنا احينه مب فايج .. " ويعطس "
موزه تطالعه بعبط: يرحمك الله .. و الله اشرها مب عليك عليه أنا .. زين احينه اشربه و الله بدفيك زعتر زين ..
ذياب متلحف كامل و بصوت مرتجف : يهدينا ويهديج الله .. ما بي موزه ما بي .. 
موزه : و الله عيل تشربه عسب خاطري .. 
ذياب قعد وهو يشونف و الكلينكس في أيده: زين هاتيه " وهو ياخذ منها الكوب و يشرب " موزه قعدت تطالعه وهو يشرب ..
ذياب بهدوء : بلاج تطالعين في شي ؟؟ ..
موزه استحت وبعدت نظرها : لا ما في شي ..
ذياب وهو يبتسم بعذوبة : أدري معجبه فيني قولي ..
موزه: أونه مصدق عمرك انت وايد ..
ذياب: موزه تحبيني شرات ما أحبج .. 
موزه: شو ها الكلام يالي تقوله يا ذياب انت أهم شي و أحلا شي صار في حياتي .. 
ذياب يمسك أيدها: إنتي أهم شي عندي في الدنيا يا الغلا و الله لا يفرقنا .. صحت من ذكرياتها على هذه الكلمة و الغصة ضاربه صدرها " آآآآآآآآآآآآه يا ذياب ما دري ليش سويت فيني كل هذا بس الله يسعدك وين ما تروح يا الغلا " تتذكر يوم إنه يوديها العاصمة الماليزية كوالا لمبور و يوم إنهم سارو برج بتروناس و كانت عنده معلومات وايد عنه و هي تطالع ريلها يالي كان يعرف شو فيها البلاد .. 
ذياب: شفتي هذا البرجين هذولي أطول برجين في العالم .. و يسمونهم التونز " يعني التوأم "
موزه تطالع بعبط : ما عرف أنا " و تعيب عليه " يعني توأم ..
ذياب ضحك و عقب كمل : و فيه 29 مصعد .. 
موزه مستعجبة : 29 وايد .. همممممم وبعـد شو ؟؟..
ذياب وهو ميود أيد موزه: هيه وايد و لا بعد المصعد سريع .. 
موزه تبتسم : خاطريه أدخـله ..
ذياب: تبين تراه في مراكز وايد حلوه ..
موزه مثل الصغاريه: هيه أبا أدخله .. ابتسم ذياب لموزه و دخلو البـــرجيــــن .. 
حمدان وهو يالس صوب أمه و ما يدري بأن أمه في عالم ثاني : ماماه شفيج ؟؟ ..
موزه تنتبه لولدها و تبتسم: ما فيني شي ليش حبيبي ..
حمدان: أميه أبويه وين ليش ما أي البيت ..
موزه ما عرفت شو تقول لولدها: أبوك حبيبي مسافر ..
حمدان: هيييييييييه .. و شوي إلا ذيـاب داق حقهم و موزه شالته ..
موزه: ألـوه ..
ذياب : هـلا ..
موزه من سمعت نصخه صخت ..
ذياب: شحالج موزه ..
موزه و قلبها يدق بالقو : الحمد الله بخيـر ..
ذياب: شحال العيال " وهو جاف وياها بس من ورا خاطره " 
موزه في خاطرها " بس العيال " : كـلهم بخيـر ما يشكون باس ..
ذياب: الحمدالله .. أيييييه بس حبيت أطمن على العيـال .. واحينه بسكـرج عنج سلمي عليهم ..
و ما سوا أي سالفه على طول سكـر وهو يبا يكلمها يبا يسمع و يستمتع بسحر و نعومه صوتها
موزه قعدت تفكـر بطريقه كلام ذياب أول مره يكلمها بهذه النبره و لا بعد وايد جاف و رسمي الكـلام و قعدت الأفكار دايره في راسها .. و يمر اليوم عادي ما في أي حدث و في اليوم الباجر ذياب مر على عياله بس موزه ما ظهرت حقه و سار ومشاهم و كـل مره يسوي حقهم جيه عسب ما يخسر عياله و هند كانت تسير وياهم بس حمدان كان يعاملها غير و شكله ما حب حرمه أبوه .. يوم الخميـس ملجه الحبيب عبيد يالي كان متروي حقد من داخله صوب هذه الملجه كان مضايج بس شو يسوي هذه لعبته و لازم يكملها يوم خبرته شمه إنها عمرها 19 سنه غير راية بس كل ما تذكر ذياب يعزم و هذه المرة معزم و يبا يهدم حياه مهره .. 
موزه و مبين عليها الحمل: ها المعرس شحاله ؟..
عبيد يبتسم من دون نفس: الحمد الله بخير شو حالي بعد ..
موزه: متوتر ؟؟؟؟ ..
عبيد: شي طبيعي .. 
موزه: الله يسعدك إن شاء الله .. و مهره ما شاء الله عليها و باين عليها بتسعدك ..
عبيد بحقد: بنشووووف أخافها تظهر شرات خوها ..
موزه ما عيبتها رمسه خوها: عبيد شوها الرمسه بعد.. مهره ما تسوي هذه الشي .. 
عبيد: زين يا لله وين ولدج خلصيني خلني بسير ألحق على الرياييل تراني المعرس ..
موزه تبتسم: حمد تعال يا لله بنسرح .. حمد ياي يربع ببرائه وهو مبتسم لا بس كندوره و مستانس منها .. 
موزه: يا الله توكلنا .. عبيد شل ولد خته و سارو السيارة وهو يبوسه و على طول سارو بيت بو ذياب و كان بو خالد معصب من عبيد جيه متأخر هذه هو المعرس جذا متأخر .. و في الميلس كان ذياب قاعد حذال خوه راشد يطالع عبيد يالي كان يطالعه بكره و حس بشعور غير و حس إنه اشتاق لموزه لأنها معاه في نفس البيت .. و عقب ساعة تمت ملجه عبيد و مهره .. مهره يالي كانت مستانسه و قاعدة من بين ربعها و أهلها عكس عبيد يالي بموت من الغيض أول شي كان ما يبا يدخل عند مهره بس سلطان أقنعه و قال له إن ذياب بقول إنه في باله شي .. أقتنع عبيد من كلام سلطان و دخل و أول ما دخل تفاجأ وايد بحلاوة مهره يالي كانت عذبه و هادي شكلها وهو عينه مبققه فيها جنه أول مره يشوفها.. و قف حذالها .. و عقب بفترة دخل ذياب يالي شال حمدان ولده و كان ياي يسلم على عبيد يالي من شافه تذكر كل شي و بدا الحقد يسري في جسمه .. 
ذياب يوايه عبيد: مبروك يا عبيد استوينا نسايب من أول ويديد .. 
عبيد يبتسم بدون نفس: الله يبارك في عيالك و مع الأسف إني ناسبتك ..
ذياب يبتسم: عيب تقول هذه الرمسه و انت اليوم ملجتك ..
عبيد يطالعه بدون نفس : انت مطول يعني ..
ذياب: عسب خاطرك بخذ صوره شو رايك أنا و ولديه ما فيها شي انت خاله .. 
عبيد: انت من حركتك تتحرا بتحرني لا والله .. وقف ذياب حذال عبيد وخذ له صوره .. موزه كانت تطالع هذه المنظر لي وفترة حست إنه عبيد و ذياب بيجلبون الملجه ضرابه بس يوم شافت ذياب يبتسم ويوقف حذال عبيد ابتسمت حست ذياب يسوي لعبيد غياض دخلت في واحد من غرف بيت بو ذياب و لبست عباتها و شلت حمد ولدها يالي كان راقد على جتفها و اتصلت بسلطان خوها عسب تروح البيت ..
سلطان: إن شاء الله يا الله اظهري تراني عند الدروازه ..
موزه: إن شاء الله و شوف حمدان وينه خلنا بنروح

----------


## حنين الأمل

سلطان: زين يا الله .. و سكرت عنه موزه وسارت عند خوله اختها عسب بتروح وياها بيتها وهي ظاهره كانت متغشيه ذياب كان واقف في الحوي يرمس بالتلفون و لتفت على البنات يالي كانن ظاهرات عرف خوله لأنها مب متغشيه بس الثانية ما عرفها بس مشيتها هذه هي و شايله حمد " هيه موزه " بس أنتبه عليها شافها حامل وبطنها شويه باين وهو ما يذكر إنه موزه حامل و لو حامل حد بخبره لأنه شي ما ينخش .. ذياب " لا مب هي فديتج يا موزه والله متوله عليج يا الغالية " .. موزه كانت تمشي انتبهت على ذياب بس ما سوت له سالفة ..
موزه: خولوه حرمه ذياب يت ؟؟
خوله: لا ما أعتقد ما شفتها ..
موزه: إنتي أصلن تعرفين شكلها ..
خوله: جب تراني بنادي ذياب بخليه يكلمج تتحريني ما شفته ..
موزه: جب يلا جب بعد هذه الناقص يهال تتكلم .. خوله طالعتها بنص عين و موزه ما سوت سالفة لخوله ركبت السيارة و عقب ركبت خوله .. ذياب واقف يتريا موزه تطلع بس ما ظهرت .. خلصت الملجه و أهله عندهم في البيت و عبيد بعد وهو يتحرا موزه بعدها في البيت .. 
ذياب ينادي ميثة أخته: ميثوه تعالي شويه ..
ميثة : هلا بغيت شي ..
ذياب: موزه يات الملجه ..
ميثة : هيه يات وروحت من مســــاع ..
ذياب: جيف يعني .. أنا ما شفتها ..
ميثة: مشكلتك بعد ما شفتها ..
ذياب مضايج: زين روحي إنتي احينه داخل الرياييل احينه بظهرون .. سارت ميثة عن أخوها و خلته في همه جيف هو اليوم ما شافها هو ما صدق على الله إنها إتي بيتهم وهو موجود .. 
عبيد قاعد عند مهره ما عارف شو يقول .. كلامه وياها جاف بس هي ما انتبهت لهذه الشي .. 
عبيد: زين احينه مهره أنا بروح خليت عندج العافية ..
مهره و هي ما تبيه يروح و هي مستحية: الله يعافيك ..
عبيد وهو يخوز أيده عن أيدها : يا الله مع السلامة .. و ظهر عنها .. مهره كانت تباه يتم و ياها وقت أكثر بس هو ظهر عنها بسرعة حتى 10 دقايق ما كمل .. ذياب روح جناحه و على طول اتصلت فيه هند ..
ذياب: مرحــــبا الساع .. 
هند معصبه: مرحبتين هلا بذياب ..
ذياب: هلا فيج بلاج حبيبتي ..
هند محرجه : ما بلاني شي بس هذه كلام يا ذياب ..
ذياب: شو بلاج هند محرجه ..
هند: ذياب أختك مهره اليوم ملجتها و أنا ما عرف ليش يا ذياب؟؟!!؟؟ ..
ذياب: منوه خبرج ؟؟ ..
هند: ليش يهمك يعني ما تباني أعرف عن ملجه مهره ..
ذياب يا خذ نفس : هند افهمي السالفة ..
هند مفوله: شو أفهم .. أصلن انت ما عندك رمسه ..
ذياب بدا يعصب: هند لا تقعدين تحللين على كيفج ..
هند: عيل شوووووه ؟؟؟؟ قو ليه ..
ذياب معصب و بدا يرمس بصوت عالي : تبين الصج أنا ما أبيج تين عسب موزه بتكون موجودة و الملجه ملجه أخوها و أخاف يصير شي بينج وبينها تفهمين احينه ..
هند : بس هذه مب سبب يا ذياب ما تبا تخبرني السالفة عسب يحلالك الجو انت وياها ..
ذياب: هند ثمني رمستج شو هذه الكلام ما حيدج تقولين هذه الرمسه .. و بعدين ما صار من الكلام يالي تقولينه يا ليت والله يصير كنت أتمنى " وكان يقولها من خاطره " 
هند تهدي : عيل شو يا ذياب ..
ذياب: هند من قالج عن السالفة بسرعة قولي ..
هند : ..................... ما قالت ولا كلمه ..
ذياب: خلاص لا تقولين عرفت أنا باجر بيج و بخذج و بنقعد في بوظبي ما بني دبي عسب محد يقعد يلعب في راسج ..
هند: ذياب انت مب على كيفك تفسر أنا عرفت انه اليوم ملجه أختك فقلت ليش ما خبرتني و بعدين هذه أختك و أنا حرمتك ما يصير ما أكون موجودة حتى لو موزه كانت موجودة ..
ذياب: أنا ما بيــج تكونيــن مايوووده تفهمين و لا لاء أنا ريلج و عليج تسمعين رمستي ..
هند حرجت : زيـن غيـر الموضوووع ..
ذياب تنهد : آآآآآآآآآآه شي بغيتي ؟؟ .. 
هند: ذياب ما أبا أقعد في بوظبي و الله ملل هناك ..
ذياب: عيل شو تبين أخليج عند خواتج عسب يلعبون في عقلج آسف ..
هند معصبه بس ما بينت له: زين خلاص إلي تباه بصير بس انت لا تعصب ..
ذياب: هيه جيه اباج تسمعين الرمسه ..
هند وهي راضيه بالأمر الواقع : عيل احينه أخليك بسير أكـل ..
ذياب ماله نفس: سيري .. يا الله مع السلامة .. و سكر عنها وهو معصب من أخت هند و هند تسمع كـلام أختها ..
ذياب : الله يعيني و الله بروحي يبت لعمري الشقا .. " أطالع تلفونه مره ثانية " اتصل لها ؟؟ .. يا أخي يمكن راقدة و لا شي لا .. " متردد " زين ما فيها شي إذا حاولت يا الله بحاول و إلي فيها فيها أنا ما بخسر شي إذا ردت زين و إذا ما ردت ..... لا ما زين بحاول يا الله ترد " ويظهر رقمها ويبوس التلفون " فديتج موزه يا رب تردين .. و يتصل بها بس ما ردت عليه .. أخييييج أنا قايل ما بترد ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و يرد مره ثانيه يتصل " .. 
موزه كانت تلبس حمد لأنه ملابسه وسخه كلها أكل " توهم مخلصين عيشتهم " ..
موزه مضايجه منه : أوقف جيه .. حمد يبتسم لأمه .. 
موزه: لا تقعد تبتسم ليه أنا مضايجه وهو يبتسم ..
حمدان وهو على الشبريه منسدح : أمايه تلفونج يرن ..
موزه: شيله بعد شو .. حمدان ما صدق شال التلفون ..
موزه شلت حمد وسارت عند اختها خوله : خلووووه لبسي حمد بسير أرمس بالتلفون بي ..
خوله قاعدة محطيه ريل على ريل و تطالع تلفزيون: أنا ماليه شغل هذه ولدج ..
موزه محتشرة : شو !! عيل ليش إنتي هنيه ..
خوله: عيل إنتي يا يبتني بشكارة عندج شو ؟ ..
موزه معصبة من خوله: الله يلعنج " من الغصة إلي فيها "
خوله تضحك: ما زين إيه و بعدين الدعوة ترد لصاحبها .. و إنتي حامل هيهيهي ..
موزه تغمض عينها: استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم .. خولوه والله لبسيه بس البيجامه لا تستوين زفته ما تشوفيني حرمه ما بين روحين تراني مب فايجه لج و لسخافاتج .. 
و سارت عنها الغرفة .. حمدان الحبيب منسدح على بطنه يرمس بالتلفون و يضحك موزه أطالعته وغصب عنها ابتسمت شكله يضحك هو منسدح ويرمس .. سارت الحمام عسب تودي ملابس حمد .. وشوي تدخل خوله و حمد و وياهم سلطان يالي كان يرقد وياهم في نفس البيت .. ظهرت موزه من الحمام وسارت عند حمدان ولدها ..
موزه: هات التلفون ..
حمدان بأيده: صبري ماماه صبري .. 
سلطان: منوه بعد هذه يغازل من احينه من صغره يغازل ..
خوله: ما بيبه من مكان " وتطالعه " 
سلطان: بلاج أنا الحمد الله ما أغازل ..
موزه وهي تشل عن حمدان التلفون : لا حبيبي ولدي ما يغازل ربيناه أحسن تربيه ..
ذياب سمع الرمسه " يا بعد عمري والله موزه " خلاص مشتاق لهم وللجو يالي يسمعه في بيته ..
موزه بصوتها الحنون : ألو ..
ذياب وهو مغمض عينه : هــــــلا والله بناعم الصوت والوعود ..
موزه تمت ساكت ما عرفت شو ترد .. 
ذياب : موزه شحالج ..
موزه تغير شكلها: بخير الحمد الله وانت؟؟ .. بس محد منتبه لها الكل مرتبش في الجناح ..
ذياب: الحمد الله .. هممممممممم شحال العيال ..
موزه: بخير وعافيه ما يشكون باس ..
ذياب: دام إنتي أمهم أكيد ما بيشكون باس .. " و بصوت مبحوح " موزه أحبـــــج متوله عليــج موووووووووت فديييت رووحج ..
موزه ما عرفت شو تسوي أو شو تقول : مع السلامة ..
ذياب: ليش تسكرين أنا أبا ارمسج متوله على منطوقج .. 
موزه: نبا نرقد ..
ذياب مبتسم : نوم العوافي ياااااااااااااااااااااااا رب ..
موزه تبتسم و مستحية بعد : مشكور ممكن احينه تسكر نبا نرقد ..
ذياب: زين إنتي اليوم يتي الملجه .. 
موزه بحده: لييييييش ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ..
ذياب يغايضها : بس جيه يعني ما اسأل عن حرمتي إلي متوله عليها ..
موزه: لو سمحت ..
ذياب: فديتج والله تعجبيني الغلا .. بس تعالي ما شفتج أنا .. عقب ما سلمت على عبيد ظهرت و تميت واقف ارقبج عسب تظهرين بس ما شفتج حسافه والله .. 
موزه: أحسن بعد يوم ما شفتني .. عندك غيــــــري من يسدك بعد .. 
ذياب: و الله ما يسون شعره من شعرج .. موزه متوله عليـــــــج واااااااايـــــــــــد حسيبي .. 
موزه حرجت : انت أيـــه لا تقعد تتمصخر .. 
ذياب بجديه و محرج : موزه بتمصخر في كل شي إلا حبي لج صج والله متوله عليج وعلى القعدة وياكم ..
موزه: مشكلتك انت باي ..
ذياب: ليش تبين تسكرين أنا أبا أكلمج .. 
موزه: ذياب دخيلك أنا تعبانه ..
ذياب: فديتج ليت التعب فيني ولا فيج .. 
حمدان صوب أمه : ماماه شويه بتكلم .. 
موزه: زين تصبح على خير .. و عطت التلفون لحمدان و قعد يرمس ويا أبوه .. ظهرت خوله و سلطان و سارو غرفهم و موزه قعدت تطالع ولدها حمدان يالي بعده يكلم أبوه .. حمد سار عند حمدان عسب ياخذ عنه التلفون ..
حمدان مضايج من حمد : أمايه خوزيه .. حمد راكب فوق حمدان يبا ياخذ التلفون ..
موزه شافت حمد راكب على بطن حمدان و سارت شلته ..
موزه: بلاك انت .. حمدان عط أخوك التلفون ..
حمدان: مابا أنا بكلم باباه .. حمد يصيح يبا التلفون ..
موزه بحده: حمدان عطه التلفون .. 
ذياب يكلم حمدان: حمدان حبيبي عطني بكلم خوك .. حمدان عطا التلفون لأمه وهو معصب.. شل حمد التلفون و قعد يكلم أبوه بس جيه خرابيط ما ينفهم حقه لأنه بعد صغير عمره سنه .. و موزه تضحك على ولدها ..
حمدان: بس إنزين ييبه .. و شله عن حمد ..حمد أتفاجأ التلفون كان في أيده بس فجأة اختفى وينه و عقب أطالع أخوه وشاف التلفون عنده و رد فتح المناحة من أول ويديد .. 
موزه: عنبوه ما أبو هذه تكلمونه ..
ذياب مستانس عياله يحبونه : حمدان حبيبي عطني أمك .. 
حمدان: أمايتيه أبويه يباج .. 
موزه خذت التلفون: نعم بغيت شي .. 
ذياب مبتسم: شو عنبوه أنا أبوهم ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

موزه تضحك: انت ما تشوفهم جنك مسوي حقهم سحر يتجاتلون ..
ذياب: فديت عيالي و الله يحبون أبـــوهم ليت أمهم تحبني جذا .. 
موزه تغير الموضوع : زين يا الله ما بتسكـر ..
ذياب تنهد : زيـن سلمي على العيال و بوسيهم ليه .. و السموحه على التقصير و على الإزعاج .. 
موزه ما تبيه يسكر بس تكابر : مسموح عيل فمان الله .. تصبح على خير .. و سكرت عنه و حمد قعد يطالع أمه يترياها تعطيه التلفون .. 
موزه: بلاك ما شي تلفون باباه سكر .. " وباستهم " يلا رقاد بسرعة .. و رقدوا هذه الليلة صحيح ما فيها شي من البداية بس نهاية الليلة كانت حلوه بنسبه لعيله ذياب الصغيرة .. ذياب رقد وهو مرتاح و موزه بعد ارتاحت من بعد ما كلمت ذياب آخر مره كان يكلمها بدون نفـس واليوم يقول إنه متوله عليـها .. في هذه الليلة ارقدو عيله ذياب وهم مرتاحيـن ..

عبيد بعده يفكر بالحياة اليديده إلي دخلها اليوم و ما يدري شو بصير له فيها يفكر في مهره المسكينة يالي تطالعه بحب وهو ما يحس فيها و شعوره اتجاها عادي جاف وهو حس بنظراتها بس هو كل تفكيره الانتقام وبس .. مرت الأيـــام عادي مثل ما هي .. الثلاثاء الظهـر الساعة 1 ونص موزه توها يايه من الدوام وياها حمد ولدها .. دخلت الصالة و شافت سلطان أخوها قاعد فيها ..
سلطان: ها موزه ييتي ؟؟
موزه تكلم الخدامة : لينا وديه فوق يرقد " و تنتبه لسلطان " هلا سلطان شحالك ..
سلطان و يطالع حواليها : الحمد الله بخير و عافيه .. عيل وين حمدان ..
موزه وهي تقعد بعدين قعدت تطالعه : ليش انت ما يبته شووووووووه ؟؟؟ " و بانفعال " 
سلطان : لا سرت الروضه بس قالو حقي إنه ظهر .. أنا قلت يمكن إنتي خذتيه من الروضه ..
موزه خايفه: جيف بخذه انت متعود عليه أدق حقك إذا خذت الولد من الروضه ..
سلطان ما عارف شو يسوي : ما دري و الله بس أنا قالت ليه الأبله إنه روح ..
موزه : يمـــــه ولديــــــه ويــنه من خذااااااااااه .. " قامت تفكر بأفكار غريبة وعجيبة "
سلطان وهو يهدي أخته : صبري يا موزه يمكن عبيد خذاه وياه ..
موزه بخوف : دخيلك سلطان دق حقه .. 
سلطان: إن شاء الله .. " طلع تلفونه ودق حق عبيد أخوه يالي كان يداوم في الاتصالات بس ما يشيله لأنه ممنوع يرمس بالتلفون خلال دوامه " 
سلطان: عبيد ما يشيله لأنه عنده دوام احينه .. و أكيد ما خذاه من الروضه ..
موزه وبدت تتلف أعصابها: شو صار بولدي سلطان دخيلك حاول وياه .. 
سلطان يجرب من موزه: موز إن شاء الله خير خلج صبورة يعني شو بصير للولد ..
موزه: سلطان هذه ولدي تعرف شو ولدي أنا ما بقعد جيه و إذا ما ظهر الولد ..
سلطان: إن شاء الله خير صبري إنتي بس هدي .. احينه تتلفين اعصابج على الفاضي وبعدين إنتي حامل ما زين لج العصبية ..
موزه بينت إنها هاديه بس أعصابها فلتانه و عقب فترة من القلق و صلت سيارة و ذياب ضرب هرن عسب حد يظهر لحمدان وسار سلطان يشوف منوه استغرب لوجود ذياب و سار له .. 
ذياب وهو لابس نظارته و الغتره حمره : السموحه بس شل حمدان رقد عليه في الدرب ..
سلطان عصب : انت ما تستحي يا ذياب ؟؟ ..
ذياب استغرب من كلام سلطان وحرج: ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! ..
سلطان: ذياب انت استأذنت يوم انك خذت حمدان من الروضه ..
ذياب بنبره تحدي : يوم اختك ما تشيل التلفونا و غالقتنه جيف بدق حقها خبرني ..
سلطان: زيـن احين شو بتسوي موزه داخل بتموت عليه ..
ذياب محرج: زيــن خــلاص أنا بتفاهم وياها .. " و نزل من السيارة و سار صوب باب السيارة الثاني خذ حمدان يالي كان راقد بملابس الروضه و مشى صوب باب الصالة " سلطان وقف برا يطالع ذياب وهو يتويه للبيت " .. 
.......
شو بصيــــــــــر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! 
و عبيد و نص انتقامه نفذه شو باجي الانتقام ؟؟!! .. 
و موزه و هند و شمه و خوله و مهره ؟؟؟؟ بتصير لهـم مواقف في القصـة ؟؟!! .. 
و سلطــان ؟؟ بس هذه مهمته في القـصة ؟؟!! و لا في شي ثانــي ؟؟!! ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

::الجزء الخـــامس :: 
دخل ذياب وهو شال ولده و يمشي متلهف بشوفه موزه أولا ما خذها عذر وثانيًا يبا يعتذر لها للخوف إلي سببه لها .. 
ذياب وهو يطالع موزه : السلام عليكم ..
موزه يالي كانت واقفة و تتحرك بتوتر يمين ويسار بطلت عينها على الآخر يوم سمعت حسه.
موزه إلي كان شكلها روعه بالجلابيه الزرقا و الشعر مفلول لنص ظهرها : و عليكم السلام ..
ذياب انتبه لشيء ما كان متوقعه وهو يتجدم لها : لا تخافين على حمدان تراه بخير وعافيه..
موزه وهي تسير له : فديتك حبيبي " تكلم حمدان يالي كان راقد في حضن أبوه " 
ذياب يطالع موزه وهو محرج : ليش ما خبرتيني انج حامل يا موزه ..
موزه بدون نفس: ليش يهمك .. 
ذياب معقد حوايبه : لا ما يهمني شو رايـــج إنتي ؟؟ ..
موزه وهي تشل حمدان: حمدان ليش عندك ؟؟؟ " تبا تغير السالفة " 
ذياب وهو يفسخ نظارته : أخذته من الروضه أمشيه .. و بعدين مب هذا كــلامنا ..
موزه وهي تعصب: يا سلام على البارد تاخذه .. دق علي على الأقل طمني مب جيه على كيفك توترني .. 
ذياب مصر: فتحي تلفونج بلول .. و بعدين هذه مب كلامنا .. جم صار لج و إنتي حامل؟؟ ..
موزه تتهرب: أنا ما عندي لك كلام مع السلامة ..
ذياب يودها من أيدها: شوووووووووه ؟؟ موزه إنتي تعـرفيـــني زيــن جم صارلج و إنتي حامل سؤال سألتج و إنتي عليـج تجاوبيــن .. 
موزه تطالعه بخووووف وبتحدي : و إذا قـلت لك إني مـب راده عليك شو بتسوي ..
ذياب يطالع موزه و موزه نزلت عينها على الأرض و ذياب بعده يطالعها و هو معصب ..
موزه اطالعته : أمفففففففففففففففففففففف .. و سارت عنه فوق .. ذياب عقب ما سارت موزه أنقهر ليش ما خبروه انه موزه حامل ولا هيه يالي مخبرتهم لا يقولون له .. دخل سلطان و قطع عليه حبل أفكاره ..
سلطان : هاه .. شو صار يا ذياب ..
ذياب وهو قاعد على الغنفه : ولا شي ..
سلطان وهو يقعد حذاله : شو قالت لك ؟؟..
ذياب: ما قالت شي انت تعبان سير سير ارتاح انا بقعد عندهم .. 
سلطان: لا انا بقعـد اطمـن ..
ذياب يطالع سلطان: و انتو ليش ما خبرتوني إنه موزه حامل ..
سلطان مسغـرب: انت ليش ما تعرف عن حملها شوووو ؟؟ !! 
ذياب: هي خبرتكم لا تقولون ليه ..
سلطان: ذياب لا تخترع أشياء من عقلك .. هي ما تعرف إنه انت ما تعرف يمكن لاحظت إنك ما تعرف وبعدين الظروف يالي مريتو فيها تخليها ما تخبرك .. وتعرف هي حرمه لها عزة نفس وكرامه ..
ذياب: بس مب عليه أنا ريلها ..
سلطان: بنسبالك وعلى فكره لو حده غيرها جان طلبت الطلاق و لا تم جيه معلقه لا متزوجة ولا مطلقه لا تصرف عليها و لا على عيالها ..
ذياب: سلطان أنا ما يبت عيالي عسب أخليهم أنا أصرف عليهم كل شهر من صوب أبويه ..
سلطان: ما دري والله بس شوي شوي على موزه تراها إلي فيها كافيها توها يايه من الدوام و تعبانه لا تزيدها فوق يالي فيها ..
ذياب حرج : أنا قايل هذه الشغل ما بيب لها إلا عوار الراس .. 
سلطان: يعني شو بتسوي .. 
ذياب : بقول لها تستقيل هي مالها حايه في الشغل دامني حي و أنا من قبل قايل لها هذه الرمسه .... 
سلطان : ذياب قلت لك لا تسوي لعمرك المشاكل .. 
ذياب: عيل شو تباني اقعد اطمش على حرمتي .. " ونش من مكانه وسار فوق " 
سلطان مضايج : أخيييييييييييييييج هذه عاده ما يتسواله سبب الله يعينج عليه يا موزه .. 
...............................
عبيد : مايد و الله ما عرف شو أسوي ..
مايد: خلاص يا عبيد البنت و خذتها و احينه هي حرمتك ..
عبيد: الله يعيني بس ..
مايد: ما عليه فتره و بتعدي .. و بعدين بتتعود عليها و بتحبها ..
عبيد: ما قدر يا مييييييد ما قدر أنا كل ما أشوفها أتذكر ذياب و يحترق قلبي من سالفة .. 
مايد: خــطير انت عيل ليش ما خذ البنت ..
عبيد: بس أبا احرق فواد ذياب عليها شروات ما نحن محترق فوادنا على أختي ..
مايد : تعوذ من بليس يا عبيد شو هذه الرمسه ما حيدك .. 
عبيد: الله يعيني بس على هذه القرار يالي خذته ..
مايد يبتسم: طبخن طبختيه أكليه ..
عبيد يبتسم بحسرة : هيه والله آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه .. 
..................................... 
ذياب سار جناحه هو وموزه بس ما لقاها و تم قاعد فيه .. و عقب يات موزه كانت ترقد حمدان وتلبسه .. 
ذياب قاعد على الغنفيه : تعالي أبا ارمسج ..
موزه محرجه: ما عندي لك رمسه خير شو بغيت ليش ياي البيت .. احينه تذكرتنا يعني ..
ذياب محتار: موزه مب إنتي يالي قايله ما تبين تشوفيني ؟ .. أنا لبيت طلبج ..
موزه: زين احينه ما أبي أشوفك خلاص نحن تعودنا إنه ما نشوفك و نحن ما لنا حايه فيك ..
ذياب حرج من رمستها: شو يعني يا موزه تطرديني ..
موزه: أفهما شرات ما تبا يا ذياب .. 
ذياب يتمالك أعصابه لا تتلف : موزه ..
موزه سارت عنه الغرفة وهو سار وراها .. موزه كانت تبتسم لوجوده و الكلام يالي طلع منها من غير تفكير حتى هي ما تعرف من وين ياتها الجرأة عسب تقول هذه الكلام و هي من النوع البشوش و يالي يضحك بسرعة .. 
ذياب وهو يود أيدها: موزه أنا أزقـرج سمعيني .. 
موزه وهي توقف و بتكبر: نعم خلصني لأني مب فاضيه لك ..
ذياب أنقهر من أسلوبها و جرب منها كان يبا يمد أيده عليها بس تراجع ما يبا يغلط و يمد أيده و إذا مدها بتكــبر السالفه زود ماهي جبيره .. 
ذياب صج عصب : موزه لا تكلميني بهذه الأسلوب تسمعين ..
موزه خافت : كيفي ..
ذياب ما يبا يعلي صوته : لا مب على كيفج .." وسار عند باب الغرفة و قفله " .. ما بظهر إلين نلقى حل للحالة إلي عايشين فيها .. 
موزه وهي تبتعد عنه : أنا عندي حــل و حل واحـد بس يا ذياب ..
ذياب: موزه لا تتهورين .. 
موزه خلاص انقهرت : ذياب ما شي غيره الطـلاق ..
ذياب يجرب من موزه وبعصبيه: موزه أنا أحبج و لا يمكن إني أتخلا عنج تسمعين .. 
موزه و العبرة خانقتها: ليش يا ذياب تبا تخنقني؟؟ ..
ذياب حزت في خاطره : موزه أنا ..
موزه: لا تقول شي يا ذياب دخيلك كفاني يالي ياني منك و تحملته أنا بروحي و يالي ياني منك مب شويه خلاص طفح الكيل .. تعرضت لصدمات قويه منك و خصوصا زواجك .. تخيل عيالنا كبار تتحرا إنهم بوافقون على الحالة إلي أنا فيها ذياب لو للحظه بس لحظه حط مكانك مكاني شو بكون موقفك انت ؟؟ .. إذا صار العكس شو بتسوي انت إذا أنا حبيت غيرك

ذياب وهو معصب: يخسي يصير هذه الشي " و يجرب منها " أنا واثق منج يا موزه ما تسوين هذه الشي و إنتي تحبيني .. 
موزه و دموع في عينها: هيه أقولها لك هذه هي المشكلة إني احبك و الله احبك فوق كل يالي سويته فيني و الله احبك و وبظل احبك إلين ما أموت يا ذياب إلين ما أموت .. " و نزلن دموعها من عينها " 
ذياب ابتسم لها و لوا عليها : فديتج يا موزه صدقيني أنا بعد أحبج و إنتي أغلا عندي من كل شي و لا تحرميني منج يا موزه .. 
موزه في حضن ذياب: ما أقدر أحس إنك خاين ريحه الخيانة فيك يا ذياب

----------


## حنين الأمل

ذياب وهو يبعد موزه منه و يقعد على رجبته و يحطي راسه في بطنها : صدقيني بدير بالي عليكم و ما بقصر فيكم " و يحب بطنها " حتى على ولدي يالي في الطريج .. 
موزه تمسح على راس ذياب : يصير خير يا ذياب .. رفع راسه ذياب و قعد يطالعها لأنها كانت منزله راسها .. 
بعد مرور أربع شهور علاقة موزه بذياب بعدها سطحيه و يمكن أتم جيه دوم و احينه هي في الشهر الخامس و ما تقدر حتى تروح لدوامها .. عبيد يالي بعده مصر على سالفة الزواج و مب مقتنع فيها جرب زواجه من مهره يالي سافرت تايلند عسب تشتريلها أغراض تزدهب سارت ويا راشد خوها و شيخه ختها و امها و خمت تايلند من الأغـراض و قعدو هناكي حوالي أسبوعين و عقب ردو .. و عبيد كل ما يابو طاري مهره تنسد نفسه في العرس .. هند يالي كانت مستغربه من نفسها جيف إنه بعدها ما حملت و ذياب ما سألها و لا مسوي حق الموضوع سالفة أو بل أحرا ما طرا على باله .. 
أم عمـر: سيري سوي فحوصات يا هند ..
هند : ما بسير يا أميه أكيد العوق مني و لا هو عنده ولدين ..
أم عمـر خايفه على بنتها : عيل شو السبب قومي حبيبتي بنسير باجر المستشفى ..
هند: ما با أمايه ما با ..
أم عمـر: جيه ويديه لازم تشوفين شو فيج أنا أمج أبا اطمن عليج .. وشوي يدخل أخو هند عمر كان ياي من النادي " يشجع نادي الوصل و خسرانين " 
عمر منسده نفسه على الآخر: السلام عليكم ..
هند وأمها : و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
عمر و يقعد على الغنفه : أففففففففففففففففففففففف ..
أم عمـر: بلاك بعد انت الثاني ؟؟ ..
عمر: ما فيني شي مضايج ..
هند تطالعه : خسرتو ..
عمر: هيه خســرنا يا ختيه ..
هند: أصلن الوصل ما ينفع خلاص راح زمانه و احينه يا زمان غيرة ..
عمر: و الله ما يعرفون يلعبون .. أخخخخخخخخ والله قهر ..
أم عمـر: زين بلاك انت حارق أعصابك ..
عمر: يا أميه ما يعرفون يلعبون دفاشه .. و لا الحكم ضدنا بعد ..
أم عمـر: جان سرت انت لعبت بدالهم بدال هذه الحرجة ..
عمر يطالع هند: اسمعي إنتي أمج ..
أم عمـر: خل عنك الرمسه .. قوم باجر ودنا المستشفى أنا و أختك ..
عمر: ليش إن شاء الله ..
أم عمـر: مالك شغل انت ..
هند: أمايه أنا قلت لج هب سايره ما بسير ..
عمر: صح ليش ما يوديها ذياب هي حرمته احينه .. و بعدين ليش ما ياخذ لج شقه بدل ما تسكنين عندنا مب حاله هذه .. 
هند معصبه : عمر أمايه مالكم شغل هذه حياتي و أنا راضيه فيها ..
عمر: أي حياه هذه حياه تسمينها ..
هند: أنا عاجبتني زين .. وسارت عنهم وهي زعلانه من الكلام لأنه صح ذياب مب مسويلها أي سالفة يمكن أخوها معاه حق في إلي قاله .. 
أم عمـر: زين جيه زعلت أختك ..
عمر: ليش إنزين أنا ما قلت شي غلط ..
أم عمـر: الله يكون في عونها .. هند سارت الغرفة و قعدت تفكر في الكلام يالي أنقال ما تبا تثجل على ذياب كفاية يالي فيه من مشاكل ويا موزه تزيده هي بمشاكلها .. وشوي تسمع صوت تلفونها ..
هند: ألوه ..
ذياب: فديت هذه الصوت أنا .. قومي ظهري بسرعة ما بتريا بسرعة ..
هند ابتسمت: ليش حبيبي ..
ذياب: لا تقوليـن ليه حبيبي أمووووت ..
هند تضحك : هههههههههههههه 
ذياب : فديت هذه الضحكن أنا عمري عنها .. زين الغلا تكشخي عسب بحوط بج .. 
هند مستانسه : و الله وين بتوديني ..
ذياب: بحوط بج قلنالج يعني لحد احينه ما في مكان محدد ..
هند: زين بعد خاطري ببيتزا ..
ذياب: منوه .. إنتي تاكلين بيتزا .. لا حبيبتي أنا بعشيج في مطعم .. 
هند وهي تصرخ: الله ثـــــــانيه بس و أنا أكون عندك ..
ذياب وهو يبطل جامعه سيارته عسب يسلم على عمر : خلاص اترياج .. " وسكر عنها "
عمر: مرحبــــا بذيـــاب ..
ذياب وهو ينزل من السيارة: مرحب باجي بعمر شحالك ربك بخير .. كليناهم .. " عسب يحره"
عمر وهو يوايه ذياب: الحمد الله بخير وعافيه .. جب زين كله من الحكم .." ويغمز حقه " ها منو كنت تغازل ..
ذياب يضحك: هيه حطه فوق الحكم انتو ما تعرفون تلعبون اصلن .. بعد منوه أكلم أختك .. 
عمر: احينه بخبرها بقولها ذياب يغازل ..
ذياب: جب .. عيل وين عموه ؟؟ ..
عمر: داخل ..
ذياب : عيل بدخل أسلم عليها سوا ليه درب .. 
عمر: أقـــــــــــرب يا النسيــــــــــــب .. و دخل داخل وسلم على أم عمـر و عقب سار هو وهند يتمشون .. 
بدا عرس عبيد و مهره .. طبعا مهره كانت مستانسه بس في شعور داخلها يحسسها غير و هي حطت في بالها إنه هذه شي عادي لأنه ختها قالت لها هذه الكلام .. عبيد كان محد يشوفه و جنه هو مب المعرس و إنه هذه العرس مب عرسه كله و يا ربعه و إلا في دوامة لا يوجب العرب و لاشي سلطان ماخذ مكانه و العرب يتحرون المعرس سلطان لأنهم توأم و Copy .. 
سلطان: يا أخي هذه مب حاله عيز حيلي ..
عبيد صج تعبان : سلطان تراني والله مب فايج أبا أرقد أظهر ..
سلطان معصب: حرام عليك حرام على الأقل مثل إنك فرحان .. 
عبيد و هو يلبس بجامته وببرود: ما أقدر أمثل .. 
سلطان: عيل جيه ما خذ البنت .. 
عبيد وهو ينسدح على الشبريه : انت عارف ليش ما خذها و احينه أنا برقد .. المهم المهم حـد كشفك ..
سلطان: لا ما حد كشفني 
عبيد يبتسم : الحمد الله .. صج والله واااايد تشبهني ..
سلطان: تراااك مستنفع .. أقووولك زين ما الوالد و بو ساره كشفوني بس مايد غطى عليه ..
عبيد: حيه ولد العـــم فديـــته .. احينه سلطان دخيلك و الله رح برع أبا ارقــد الله يخليك ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

و رقد ما سوا لسلطان سالفة يالي الوحيد فاهمه في البيت من غير هو توأمه و يحس فيه .. طباع سلطان إنه هادي و متفهم بس عبيد العكس بيسوي يالي في راسه و إلي يشوفه هو صح و بالمختصر متهور عكس سلطان رزين و يفكر قبل لا يخطو خطوه في حياته .. يوم الخميس عبيد قعد من رقاده و حاس بنشاط و قعد شويه يفكر ..
عبيد و بحقد : بسير أكمل إلي خططته مب بس عسب خاطرج يا مهره عسب خاطر موزه بتشوف يا ذياب شو بسوي فيك .. " و سار عسب ياخذ له حمام سونا "
أما موزه كانت مصدعه مب فايجه و حمدان يبا يروح بيت يدته عند مهره عمته بس هي مب فايجه أما حمد فكان منسدح حذالها و يلعب بالتلفون و يصور فيه ..
موزه: حمدان لا تصدع فيني مب فايجه حقك ..
حمدان: أمايه بروح عند عموه مهره ..
موزه: بعدين مب احينه بعدين ..
حمدان: يعني متى ؟؟؟ ..
موزه: يعني بعدين .. حمد يطالع بطنها ويمسح عليه ..
حمدان: ماماه بسير عند عموه ميثة ..
موزه تضحك على حمد: قلت لك بعدين ..
حمدان: احينه ماماه ..
موزه: زين صبر .. سارت دقت حق راشد وقالت له و عقب وصل راشد و سارو ويا عمهم بيتهم .. أما موزه فقعدت في البيت مب فايجه تظهر .. وصل راشد بيتهم وكانو فيه حرمات لأنه عندهم عـرس وهو دخـل الصاله بس ما شاف فيها حـد لأن الحرمات كانن برع ..
راشد: بس انت وياه عن الحشرة ..
حمدان: عميه وين باباه ..
راشد: باباه راقد .. " حمد قعد ينادي على أبوه " .. زين انت بلاك جنه محد عنده أبو إلا انت.
ميثة شافت عيال أخوها: حمدان حبيبي تعال ..
حمدان ربع حقها و هو يضحك ..
ميثة تطالع حمد : و انت الثاني ما بتي .. حمد قعد يهز راسه أونه ما بي ..
راشد يضحك: قفطه حلوووووووه من حموووود ..
ميثة : فقته هذه ما يستحي ..
و شوي تي أم ذياب إلي كان برع ويا الحرمات : فديت حمدان أنا ..
راشد: ليش هذه ما له رب ولا جيف ..
أم ذياب: جيه هذه حبيبي و لدي بعد .. ظهر ذياب من جناحه وهو لابس كندوره كحليأه غامج و الغتره البيضه على جتف و العقال بأيده و القحفيه على راسه شكله بيظهر.. 
ذياب يطالع عياله : السلام عليكم .. و يوقف حذال الجامه عسب تسـفـر وريحه العطر شاله البقعه .. 
راشد: و عليكم السلام " يطالع حمد " هذه باباه " يطالع ذياب " من مساع وهو يسال عنك ..
ذياب وهو يشل حمد: فديته يا ربي يشبه أمه .. 
ميثة: أطاع لا ما يشبهها ..
ذياب: و إنتي شو لج أنا كيفي " و يلوي على حمد يالي كان هو الثاني لاوي على أوبه "
راشد : أول مره أعرف إنه ذياب عنده حنان ..
أم ذياب: ويدي جيه ترا أبوهم ..
ذياب: ما دري عنه .. عيل أمهم وين .. " يطالع راشد "
راشد: في البيت بروحها ..
ذياب و عقد حواجبه ويقعد ويقعد حمد عليه : بروحها ليش محد عندها ..
راشد: لا محد عندها و كانت مريضة قلت لها تعالي بوديج بيت أهلج ما رضت و كانت صج تعبانه .. 
أم ذياب: بلاها لا يكون بتربي ..
ميثة: أي بتربي بعدها ..
ذياب وهو خايف عليها: أويه جيف محد وياها .. أنا بسير لها بيبها ..
ميثة: ما بترضا أصلن تي وياك .. 
ذياب : ما عليه بوديها بيت أهلها .. و ظهر من عندهم و كان خايف على موزه و اعتذر من هند يالي عصبت و زعلت منه .. موزه منسدحه و شعرها على عينها بعدها في البيت و الصداع شوي خف عنها استلقت على الشبريه و غفت شويه .. و عقب بفترة سمعت حس ذياب يالي كان فوقها و ماسك أيدها و نصخه على ويهها..
ذياب: بلاج حبي ..
موزه وهي تبطل عينها: ذياب هلا شحالك ..
ذياب خايف عليها: الحمد الله بخير وعافيه إنتي شحالج ؟ فيج شي ؟ ..
موزه بتعب وتعتدل في يلستها : الحمد الله ما بلاني شي شوي تعبانه ..
ذياب : استريحي استريحي .. يعله فيني ولا فيج الغالية .. أوديج المستشفى؟ ..
موزه و هي تقعد زين : لا ما يحتاي ..
ذياب: جيه ما يحتاي إنتي مريضه طاعي شكلج .. 
موزه: لا ما عليك الغالي صداع و بروح ..
ذياب: قومي بوديج بيت أهلج ..
موزه: ما أقدر أتحرك تقولي بتوديني بيت أهلي ..
ذياب: خلاص احينه ارتاحي أنا بقعد وياج ..
موزه: لا اتعب عمرك .. روح وجب الرياييل ..
ذياب: موزه عن الدلع قلت بقعد وياج يعني بقعد وياج .. و اليوم ما شي سيره العرس ..
موزه بطلت عينها: ليش ؟؟؟؟ عبيد و مهره بيزعلون ..
ذياب: خلهم يزعلون أهم شي عندي صحتج .. " ويطالع الحنا إلي في أيدها "
موزه تدلع: أونك تخاف عليه .. 
ذياب يطالعها بعبط: عيل شو تتحرين .. إنتي أغلا شي عندي في هذه الدنيا .. موزه ابتسمت عيبها اهتمام ذياب فيها و ذياب قعد يطالعها ..
موزه تطالعه بتكبر : نعم بلاك تطالع جيه معجب ..
ذياب : هيه معجب و أقولها لج بعد ما استحي .. 
موزه: زين ما قلنا شي ..
ذياب برقه : إنتي يوعانه ..
موزه: ليش ..
ذياب يطالع إيده : بسويلج شي من إيدي ..
موزه: لا حبيبي ما بي أموت خلني يوعانه أحسن ..
ذياب: أفااااااا حد يجتل عمره .. المهم إنتي يوعانه أنا بسير أسويلج شي إذا ما تبين من إيدي بقول للخدامة تسويلج شي .. ها شو قلتي ..
موزه : خلاص قول للخدامة تسويلي شي .. و أطالعت الصوب الثاني لأنه تلفونها رن و قعدت ترمس فيه .. ذياب حليله حس غير إن حرمته مب واثقة فيه شرات قبل .. المهم ظهر ذياب من عند موزه وسار قال للخدامة تسويلها شويه أكل وهو داخل شاف سيارة عبيد و حس إنه اليوم ما راح يعدي على خير .. عبيد أول ما شاف ذياب إضايج و دخل بيت أخته وهو مغيض ياي يرتاح في بيتها و يلقى من يسد نفسه فيها ..
عبيد وهو مندفع : انت شو يا يبك ؟؟ .. 
ذياب: عبيد موزه مريضه و عن الإزعاج ..
عبيد: إزعاج والله انت يالي مسبب لنا إزعاج في حياتنا ..
ذياب: ما برد عليك يا عبيد انت أعز أصدقائي و بتظل بعد ..
عبيد: صداقه انت تقول صداقه .. أنا ما تشرفني صداقتك يا ذياب الصديق إلي يخون صديقه ما يسمى صديق.. 
ذياب: عبيد انت عزيز و غالي عليه .. و بعدين أنا ما خنتك ..
عبيد : ما خنتني و كل يالي سويته بموزه تقول مب خيانة .. بس من هذه الرمسه إلي ما من وراها فايده و يا الله عطني عرض أكتافك .. 
ذياب وهو يقعد: أنا مب ظاهر من هنيه هذه بيتي و متى ما أبا اظهر بظهر يعني على كيفي ..
عبيد بحقد: زين يا ذياب خذ وقتك ارتاح قبل لا تهب عليك العاصفة ..
ذياب يطالعه بعين: شو قصدك يا عبيد .. " وجنه فهم السالفة "
عبيد: مثل ما فهمتها و إذا ما فهمتها إن شاء الله الأيام بتفهمك إياها .." وشكله واثق من نفسه"
ذياب محرج : عبيد مهره أختي ما يخصها بالي يصير ..
عبيد ببرود: انت شولك هاه يخصها ما يخصها هذه حرمتي احينه مثل ما تقول على ذمتي أسوي فيها مثل ما أبي ..
ذياب صج عصب : عبييييييييييييييييييييد .. " ويوده من كندورته " 
عبيد يبتسم بسمه صغيره على طرف شفايفه: يعني ما رضيتها على أختك .. و خوز أيد ذياب و سار عنه ظهر وخل ذياب يحترق من داخله " شو صار فيك يا عبيد انت راعي السوالف يصير فيك جيه انقلبت عليه مره وحده " 
عبيد : يا الله بسرعة بسرعااااااااااااااااه ..
ذياب: صبر يا عبيد سهيل بي ..
عبيد: وينه بعد هذه .. وشوي أي سهيل وهو يربع و شال كتبه ..
سهيل وهو يتنفس بسرعة : يا الله بسرعة قبل لا أحد يشوفنا .. و ظهرو الشبيبة من المدرسة كانو شاردين ركبو تكسي و سارو يتمشون .. 
عبيد يضحك: غربلاتكم تكسي عاده سهيل وين سيارتكم ..
سهيل: أبويه ساير فيها الذيد الع**ة ..
ذياب: يا أخي ما لقا يسير الع**ة إلا هذه اليوم .. 
سهيل: أحمدو ربكم انتو .. يا الله أسميني يوعان بموووووت افزعو عليه ..
ذياب قاعد جدام عند راعي تكسي: بسرعة و دنا مطعم ..
راعي التكسي : إن شاالله وين في روه ..
ذياب وهو يحطي الكتب على خشمه: أفففففف يا ريحته خيس غربلاتك سير تسبح عنبوه ما شي ماي موليه في البلاد ..
عبيد وهو يضحك: هذه شدراه بالماي .. 
راعي التكسي عصب يطالع ذياب : شوف انت ما يسوي قرقر واجد و الله في نزل أهينه ..
ذياب: و الخيبة أهينه بعد .. 
سهيل أونه: خلاص نزلنا بس بيزات والله ما عطيناك تسمع .. راعي التكسي صخ ما قال شي هذولا شباب و يسونها ..
ذياب: سكته ..
عبيد: مدام السالفة فيها بيزات أكيد بصخ .. المهم نزلهم راعي التكسي في مطعم و تغدو وعقب سارو السيتي سنتر يتمشون ويغازلون ..
ذياب " ليش جيه يا عبيد زين تهمون عليك العشره و تسو فيني جيه " يتذكر أول مره يشوف فيها موزه و كان أحلا أيامه من بيت قوم عبيد ما يروح كله في بيتهم بس ما يصادف إنه شاف موزه إلا مره و حده وهو أول لقاء ..
......
و عـــرس عبيـد وبــدا .. بـــس عبيد شو بسوي ؟؟ 
و هند في الجزء الياي بتتفاجأ إنهــا حــــامــل و لا لاء ؟؟؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

:: الجزء السادس:: 
في قرية البوم و في قاعه لطيفه كان عرس مهره و عبيد و الكل كان مستانس ما يعرفون شو بصير لمهره في حياتها اليديده دخلت العروس و كانت مثل كل عروس حلوه بفستانها الأبيض تتريا فارس أحلامها " المعرس " و قلبها يدق من الخوف والفرح مزيج مختلط .. تمشي على اقاع الموسيقى الصاخبة و محط انتباه الجميع من المعازيم .. مهره كانت فاله شعرها إلي قاصتنه قصه حلوه و الفستان و لا أحـلا بس شكله وايد عريان و هيه رقيه بمكياجها الكحلي مظهرنها موووت حلوه و الشنيول إلي كانت على كبر الفستان و يسحب بعـد صج بالقووو حلوه .. وصلت العروس للكوشة للمكان يالي تتريا فيها المعرس .. موزه كانت موجودة من بعد ما أقنعت ذياب بأنها تسير العرس و كانت قاعدة و يا ولدها حمد يالي كان ما يفارج أمه .. موزه كانت تطالع هند حرمه ذياب و كانت الضو تشب في يوفها .. وهند نفس الشي كانت بعد تطالع موزه .. 
سلطان: عبيد أبويه يقول لك بسرعة المعازيم برع ..
عبيد وهو يلبس ملابسه: زين بلاك تباني أظهر لهم جيه شو ..
سلطان وهو يضحك: لا ما تظهر لهم جيه بسرعة ..
عبيد: صبر " يعدل اوزاره " ذياب هنيه ؟؟ ..
سلطان وهو يتعطر من عطر عبيد: أكيد هذه عرس أخته ما يصير بعد ..
عبيد: أخيييييج هذه أرف .. 
سلطان: خل عنك هذه الرمسه يالي ما من وراها فايده وبسرعة .. يا الله يـــــــا المعـــرس ..
عبيد ماله نفس : صبر لا تظهر بنظهر رباعه .. و عقب خلص عبيد من كشخته " معرس لازم " و خذ خيزرانته و ظهرو .. كان مطقم هو و سلطان أخوه في اللبس كله أبيـض حتى عزكم الله النعال بيضه حتى في الخيزران إلي كان لونها أسود و عليها زخارف فضيه مفصلينها " توأم " و سارو عند المعازيم يقربون بهم و غير جيه و قعد يرزفون ويولون ويا الفرقة الحوربية ..
الساعة 11 ونص دخل عبيد هو و بو ذياب و ذياب و كان عبيد مستحي و منزل راسه .. و صل عبيد عند مهره وهو ما حاب حتى يشوفها باسها على راسها و وقف حذالها .. ذياب يالي مسوي شغل غياض واقف حذال عبيد و يسوي حقه حركات و عبيد مب فايج حقه سوى حركه و عبيد حرج منه و ضربه على طرف الخيزران بس محد لحظ غير موزه كانت تضحك عليهم و على حركاتهم جنهم يهال .. ذياب شاف حمدان ولده و سار شله وقعد يصور ويا عبيد و مهره .. ذياب نزل و سارت صوبه هند .. عبيد من شافهم احترج وتذكر كل يالي خطط له و بنفذه الأيام الياية .. موزه شافت هذه المنظر بس ما سوته لهم سالفة نشت من مكانها و كانت تمشي صوب الباب شافها أبو ذياب و قعد يرمس وياها و يلاعب حمد يالي كان وياها .. ذياب شافهم و سار عن هند يالي سارت عند أهلها ..
ذياب: السلام عليكم ..
موزه وهي تضحك: و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
ذياب: شحالج احينه ..
موزه: الحمد الله بخير وعافيه .. 
ذياب يشل حمد: ها بتروحين؟ .. 
موزه: هيه بروح .. 
ذياب يطالع أبوه يالي ظهر : يا الله جان تبيني أوصلج ..
موزه تبا تحره : لا مشكور راشد بوصلنا ..
ذياب محرج: ليش و أنا موجود تراني ..
موزه : لا انت حرمتك موجودة و انت بتوصلها ..
ذياب حرج: مووووووووزه .. 
موزه بستفزاز : علامك حرجت ترا هذا الصج .. 
ذياب بتحدي : موزه أنا إلي بوصلج تسمعين رشود أخويه ما تركبين وياه ..
موزه: خلاص بروح ويا سلطان أخويه " و تضرب على صدره بخفيف " لا تعب عمرك .. وسارت عنه عسب تيب حمدان لأنهم بيروحون .. هند شافتهم حست بالغيرة.. موزه ظهرت ويا حمدان ولدها عسب تروح شافت ذياب واقف يترياهم بسيارة و وياه حمد مقعدنه جدام و كانو شباب عيلتهم و ربع عبيد واقفين حذال القاعة استحت موزه إلي كانت متغشيه وبسرعة ركبت عند ذياب يالي ابتسم .. و حرك السيارة ..
ذياب بانتصار : أكيد بتركبين ويايه ..
موزه وهي منقهرة : صدقني لولا الشباب جان ما ركبت وياك ..
ذياب: موزه ليش تتصرفين ويايه جيه أنا ذياب ..
موزه: زيـن ويعني انت ذياب ..
ذياب محرج : لا إله إلا الله ..
موزه تطالعه : محمد رسول الله ..
ذياب: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه .. موزه ما أحبج ترمسيني جيـــه ..
موزه : أنا ماقلت شـــي .. وشوي يرن تلفون ذياب كانت هند داقه حقه .. 
ذياب وهو يشل التلفون : هلا والله ..
هند: انت وين .. 
ذياب: روحت ليش تبين شي الغالية .. 
هند: موزه وياك ..
ذياب: هيه و يايه ليش ..
هند بغيرة: زين باي .. 
ذياب: بلاج ..
هند: ما شي أنا بسكر تبا شي ..
ذياب: ليش إنزين ..
هند: خلك ويا موزه ..
ذياب اطالع موزه : شو هند لا يكون تغارين موزه تراها حرمتي .. موزه سمعت رمسته حرجت ..
هند: زين باي أنا بسكر .. وسكرت في ويهه وهو ما هتم لها ..
موزه تطالعه: منو هذه هند؟ ..
ذياب يعرفها معصبه و يبا يحرها : هذه الغـلا هند ليـــش ؟؟؟ ..
موزه تطالع جدام: ولا شي .. و تمت ساكتة إلين ما و صلو البيت بس ذياب دخل سيارته داخل الكراج و سكر الدروازه و سار داخل و موزه استغربت وجوده ..
موزه و هي اطلع ثياب حق حمدان يالي واقف حذالها: عيل ليش ما روحت ..
ذياب وهو قاعد يلاعب حمد: هذه بيتي و أنا برقد هني اليوم .. مسكين حالي ما عندي بيت .. 
موزه: بروحك يبته لعـمرك .. وسارت عنه تلبس حمدان ..
..........................
في مكان ثاني من الإمارة وخصوصا في فندق جميرا بيتش كان عبيد بموت مب عارف شو يسوي ويا مهره حس إنه بلش عمره بلشه .. 
عبيد وهو يقعد حذال مهره بدون نفس و متوتر: مبروك يا مهره ..
مهره العسل قاعدة بتموت من المستحى و التوتر : الله يبارك في حياتك ..
عبيد يضيج : و احينه قومي بدلي ملابسج و نسير نرتاح لأني صج مصدع ..
مهره: إن شاء الله .. و سارت مهره بكل رقتها و عبيد قعد يطالعها و هز راسه بأسى .. و عقب دقيقتين ردت تطالع و ابتسامه على ثمها و أحراج على ويهها ..
عبيد اطالعها و استغرب مضايج : بـــلاااااااااااااااج ؟؟؟؟؟ ..
مهره نزلت راسها وعقب رفعته و ابتسمت : تعال ساعدني ما أقـدر أشيل الفستان ..
عبيد فج ثمه و حس بدقات قلبه تزيـد : هاه " و امبقق عينه جيه @ @ " مهره كانت بتموت على شكله غادي أحمر من المستحى ..
مهره حست إنه انحرج: خـلاص خلاص أنا بدبر عمري .. و راحت عنه عسب تبدل .. و عبيد نزل راسه ما يتخيل عمره يساعدها ابتسم و هز راسه ورجع ظهره على ورا وغمض عينه ..
......................................
الساعة 2 و ربع ذياب قاعد يطال التلفزيون و يطالع موزه إلي بعدها ما رقدت و تسحي شعرها و تطالعه من جامه التسريحة .. ذياب ابتسم كشفها و هي تطالعه بس أونه ما هتم لها و عقبها دق حقه ربيعه و قعد يرمسه بصوت خفيف .. موزه هنيه غارت تحرته يكلم هند و قامت من مكانها و سار صوب البريه عسب ترقد .. ألتفت لها ذياب و عقبها كمل رمسته و استعيل ربيعه أونه يبا يرقد و سكر عنه و اطالع موزه ..
ذياب: بترقدين ..
موزه: هيه لو سمحت يعني إذا تبا ترمس اظهر برع أرمس ..
ذياب أي صوبها: لا انا أصلن اترياج تخلصين ..
موزه: ليش ؟؟..
ذياب: أبا ارمس وياج ..
موزه: شوووو ؟؟ ..
ذياب: بلاج احسبج متوتره ..
موزه: لا ليش اتوتر .. 
ذياب: هيه ؟؟ مب متوتره ؟؟ .. " ويطالعها بنظره " 
موزه: بلاك لا يسير فكرك لبعيد مب متوتره ..
ذياب ابتسم لها : لا تخافين هذه ربيعي مب هند ..
موزه ارتاحت : منو قالك أصلن ..
ذياب: اشششششششششش خلاص خلاص .. موزه سكتت و قعدت تطالعه وهو بعد قعد يكحل عينه بعينها ..
.................................
عبيد قاعد يطالع مهره حرمته و هي راقدة و يدقق في ملامحها كانت تشابه ذياب أخوها في الخشم و بياض البشره في قسمات الويه حتى في الأخلاق ..
عبيد: الله يعيني على الأيام اليايه و الله يعينج يا مهره .. و نش من مكانه وسار رقد في صالة الجناح .. رقد عبيد وهو كان يفكر بحياته و في انتقامه من ذياب إلي يحتريه .. 
.................................
في اليوم إلي بعده موزه قعدت من رقادها بس ما شافت ذياب و سارت و غسلت ويهها و ظهرت برع تحرته رد روح بيته بس شافته قاعد في الغرفة يالي فيها الشو تايم و حمدان قاعد تحت و ذياب قاعد على الكرسي و في حضنه حمد يطالعون فلم توم و جيري و مستانسين .. موزه عيبها المنظر من زمان و هي مب شايفتنه ..
ذياب: حمدو حبيبي هذه انت " يأشر على جيري " 
حمدان: ههههههههههههههههه ..
ذياب: بلاك تضحك انت بعد ..
حمدان: على حمد شوفه معصب ..
ذياب يطالع ولده يالي كان معصب : فديــــــــتك حبيب خلاص مب انت هذه حمدان ..
حمدان وهو يقعد من بعد ما كان راقد على بطنه: خسي هذه حمود .. حمد يرد عليه بس رمسه مب مفهوووومه .. 
موزه وهي تضحك و تمشي صوبهم و بطنها شويه مبين : هذا لا انت ولا انت لا تضاربون ..
ذياب يلتفت لها هو وعياله : هلا صباح الخيـر ..
موزه و أيدها على خصرها : صباح النور .. شحالك يا بو حمدان ..
ذياب عاجبه رد موزه: الحمد الله بخير و عافيه .. ما تبين ريوق ؟ ..
موزه: تريقتو ؟؟ ..
ذياب: لا والله ما تريقنا قلنا نترياج إلين تقعدين من رقاد ..
موزه مستانسه : حرام عليك ميوع اليهال ..
ذياب : قلت لهم سيرو بس هم مب راضين فديتهم .. 
موزه: عيل نسير نتريق تراني يوعانه .. نش ذياب و شل حمد و مسك أيد حمدان في أيده الثاني و سارو ويا موزه عسب ياكلون ..
...............................

----------


## حنين الأمل

عند عبيد .. مهره بعدها راقدة و عبيد صار له ساعة وهو قاعد و يطالعها عقب دخل يسبح يوم ظهر شاف مهره قاعدة من الرقاد بس بعدها منسدحه على الشبريه أطالعته بكل رقه عبيد ذاب من نظرتها بس مسك عمره ..
عبيد: ما بغيتي تقومين ..
مهره بكسل: سوري حبيبي .. 
عبيد في داخل " حبيبي " : ما عليه .. يا الله تراني يوعان أبا آكل ليه شي ..
مهره و هي تقعد: إن شاء الله ثانيه بس .. و سارت سبـحت و سحيت شعرها ورفعته شوي و خلت الباجي مفلول ونزلت قصتها الكثيفه على ويهها و تعطـرت و ظهرت له بكشختها كانت لابسه جلابيه مكسي ابيض ويا ذهبي " عبيد قعد مبهت فيها " .. يا ويــــــل حالي بتذبحني هذه البنت " حس بعمره جدامها ضعيف ما يقدر يسوي أي شي " .. نزل عينه ..
مهره ابتسمت حقه لحظت نظراته يالي تعذبها: ما بتقولي تفضلي يعني .. " بدلع "
عبيد ما عارف شو يقول : ها هيه تعالي أكلي .. 
مهره بدلع و سارت قعدت حذاله : تسلم غناتي .. 
عبيد ما عرف شو يقول أو شو يسوي تسحره بكلماتها و بصوتها الحلو الناعم .. ولا قاعده حذاله ..
عبيد وهو عاقد حياته ودقات قلبه دق بالقوووو : الله يسلمج .. 
..................................
في بيت ذياب كان ذياب في عالم ثاني يلاعب عياله و هو مستانس موزه كانت قاعد على الدجه تطالعهم حست إنه ذياب صغير و هو يلاعب عياله و يربع وراهم و أكثر واحد كان مستانس حمدان .. تذكرت أول ما يابت حمدان جيف كانت فرحه ذياب ..
ذياب وهو متعدل و متكشخ و متسفر: الحمد الله على السلامة شيختي " و يحبها على خدها "..
موزه وهي شاله حمدان: الله يسلمك الغالي ..
ذياب وهو يمسح على خشم حمدان : شو بتسمينه ؟؟
موزه مستحية : الغالي الاسم لك ..
ذياب: يعني أنا بو حمدان ..
موزه : هيه يا بو حمدان .. وشوي تي صوبها الكوره قطعت عليها حبل أفكارها .. أطالعت صوب الكوره و شافت حمد ياي ياخذها ورفعت نظرها شافت ذياب يطالعها و يسوي حركه بعينه " أونه بلاج " موزه ابتسمت و هزت راسها على الخفيف " أونه ما بلاني شي " رجعو مره ثانيه يلعبون بس هذه المرة موزه قعدت تطالعهم .. ذياب لحظ على حرمته الشرود و حب يقطع عليها حبل أفكاره و رمى الكوره صوبها عسب لا تفكر .. 
ذياب ياي صوب موزه : بلاج ..
موزه: ما بلاني شي .. ريحتك عله ..
ذياب: ريحه الشمس ريحه الشمس ..
موزه: ما سمعت لشمس ريحه أنا ..
ذياب: عيل شو تتحرين ..
موزه: بس إنزين ..
ذياب يضحك: هذه الموز يالي أعرفها أنا فديت هالخشم " ويمرر طرف صبعه على طرف خشمها " .. ابتسمت موزه بعصبيه و قعد حذالها ذياب و قعد يرمس هو وياها .. 
...............................
سلطان توه ظاهر من غرفته وهو معصب و ماله خلق نزل تحت شاف شمه تطالع تلفزيون و مشا عنها ..
شمه: سلطان حبيبي .. سلطان سوالها حركه بأيده " أونه سيري لاه " شمه استغربت ..
شمه فاتحه حلجها تأشر عليه : بلاه هذه عن ألعنه .. 
خوله يايه من برع تطالع حناها : ها شموه قلتي له ..
شمه: أهو عطاني فرصه عسب أقوله ..
خوله معصبه : ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش ؟؟ .. ربيعتي باجر عيد ميلادها ما يصير أيسير الجلية " الكلية " وما في أيدي شي ..
شمه: أنا شوو دراني .. زين خبري حصوه بنت عمي بتوديج ما تبخل .. 
خوله: أنا بسير لها أحسن .. والله شوها .. ظهرت وهي تتحرطم تبا تشتري هديه .. 
..................................
عند عبيد كانت مهره ملانه عبيد قاعد يطالع التلفزيون صار له ساعة .. 
مهره مستحية : عبيد ..
عبيد وهو رافع أيده محطني ورا راسه و طالع وراه: هلا " بدون نفس " مهره ما عرفت شو تقول له تقوله عطني ويهه كلمني ..
عبيد: بلاج ..
مهره: لا ما شي سلامتك ..
عبيد: هيه حبيت أخبرج إنه باجر بنسافر ..
مهره طارت من الفرح: والله الله ليش ما خبرتني حبيبي ..
عبيد: مسونها حقج مفاجأة .. 
مهره: فديتك و فديت مفاجأتك ..
عبيد ما عرف شو يرد عليها و رد يطالع التلفزيون ..
مهره: زين عبيد ما قلتلي وين بنسافر ..
عبيد: بريطانيا .. و احينه أبا أكمل المسلسل ممكن ..
مهره بملل: هيه ممكن .. وسارت عنه الغرفة تعدل في أغراضهم .. "هي ما صدقت على الله تلقى موضوع ترمسة فيه" .. 
.............................
مايد: سلطان بلاك معصب جيه ..
سلطان من أول ما وصل عند ولد عمه وهو ساكت ما يبا يرمس ..
مايد: بتم جيه مويم وما بترمس يعني ؟ .. تروحون و تون عليه أنا الفقير المسكين انت و عبيد أخوك ..
سلطان أطالعة : زين قول من البداية انك ما تبينا .. " وقف "
مايد: سلطان وين بتروح اقعد لاه ..
سلطان: ما بي اصدع فـ راسـك بعد ..
مايد: لا إلي جدامي عبيد هب سلطان بلاك جيه معصب قول ليه ..
سلطان: مايد عن أذنك .. 
مايد: و الله ما رحت بتقعد هنيه ..
سلطان وهو يقعد: اشوي بس استحملني عقب بروح عنك ..
مايد يبتسم: خلاص انت ولد عمي ولازم استحملك .. و احينه بسير ايب الريوق وبي .. سار مايد عن سلطان إلي كان مضايج من سالفة شو هي بنعرف عقب .. 
....................................
في بيت ذياب الجو الربشه هدا شوي و ذياب بعده قاعد ويا موزه يرمسون ويضحكون و شوي ..
حمدان: باباه تعال ..
ذياب يطالع صوبهم: بلاك .. حمد كان يأشر عليه ..
موزه: بلاهم سير لهم .. نش ذياب من مكانه و سار عندهم و شافهم شو يسون .. موزه يت فيها فضول هي الثانية .. يوم أطالعت .. 
موزه متقززة : الله يعلكم شوها ..
ذياب يطالعها: احينه إنتي شو يابج هاه جيس التلوع ..
موزه حاس بقرف : طيطار عاده .. حمدان شاف أمه فحب يسوي لها حركه ..
ذياب خايف على موزه: زين سيري .. حمدان عيب .. حمدان سكت ورد يطالعه لأنهم جاتلينه .. موزه سارت المطبخ تجب لها ماي و تبل ريجها من يالي شافته .. في بيت أبو خالد شمه قاعدة أدخن البيت لأنه أبوها بسير يصلي ..
أم خالد : ها أميه أبوج ما ظهر ..
شمه: لا بعده ما ظهر .. وشوي يظهر أبو خالد و في نفس الوقت يدخل الصالة خالد و حرمته حصة و سلطان .. 
أم خالد: ها يا سلطان من وين ياي ..
سلطان: من بيت عمي ..
أبو خالد: يا الله بسرعة رح تلبس عسب تلحق على الصلاة ..
سلطان: إن شاء الله الوالد .. نزل راسه وسار غرفته .. شمه قعدت تطالعه حاسة إنه أخوها فيه شي مب من عوايده بلاه ؟؟؟؟ أسأله في بال شمه تبا لها إجابه .. و عقب الصلاة وصل سلطان وهو ياي قبل أبوه و دخل الصالة و شاف شمه أخته قاعدة ..
سلطان: السلام عليكم ..
شمه: و عليكم السلام .. سلطان ..
سلطان اطالعها: نعم بغيتي شي ..
شمه: سلطان بلاك ؟؟؟؟؟ ..
سلطان: ما بلاني شي عادي ..
شمه: مب عليه أنا يا الله قول ليه ..
سلطان ابتسم حقها: بالغصب يعني ..
شمه: لا مب بالغصب بس قولي يمكن ترتاح ..
سلطان: بعدين .. لأني احينه صج مب مرتاح ..
شمه: زين تعال اقعد ويايه محد عندي خولوه عند حصوه و أنا بروحي ..
سلطان وهو يسير لها: خلاص تحت أمرج الغالية ما طلبتي بس لا تصدقين عمرج غالية ..
شمه: منو قال و أنا أقول سلطان تطلع منه كلمه سنعه في حقنا ..
سلطان: جب يا الله جب بعد هذا إلي الناقص بنات آخر زمن ..
شمه: زين شو رايك نتصل بعبيد و مهره ..
سلطان يطالع التلفزيون : شو تبين فيهم معاريـس يداد لا تأذينهم.. وشوي يدخل عليهم بو خالد .. 
بو خالد: السلام عليكم ..
شمه& سلطان: و عليكم السلام .. 
بو خالد: سلطان متى ييت ؟؟
سلطان: من خمس دقايق ..
بو خالد: زين سير حق ولد عمك تراه برع ..
سلطان: مايد ؟؟
بو خالد: هيه .. و إنتي قولي حق أمج تحطلنا الغدا تراني يوعان ..
شمه: إن شاء الله كله ولا تعصب انت يا بو خالد .. ضحك أبو خالد و سار عنهم غرفته عسب يبدل .. سلطان سار برع وقرب بولد عمه و دخله الصالة ..
مايد: السلام عليكم ..
شمه تطالعه من دون نفس : و عليكم السلام .. 
مايد وهو يقعد: شحالج شمه ..
شمه: الحمد الله بخييييييييييير .. 
مايد: زين بلاج ..
شمه: ما فيني شي ..
مايد حس غير : زين اشحالها النفسية احينه .. " يكلم سلطان " 
سلطان: الحمد الله ..
مايد: الحمد الله من ظهرت عني و أنا احاتيك .. و يطالع شمه ..
سلطان: شموه سيري نادي أميه عسب تحطي الغدا ..
شمه: قلت لها قاعدين يحطونه هي و خولوه و حصوه .. 
سلطان يباها تسير : زين سيري ساعديهم .. 
شمه: إذا عندك أسرار جان يلست في الميلس .. نحن وين نقعد مثلا يعني إذا انت ما تبانا نقعد هنيه وتبا ترمس على راحتك ..
سلطان: مثلا فوق راسي ..
شمه: ما يسدني انت تشوفني بعد مب شويه ..
مايد: بس انت وياها عنبوكم كله مناقر .. 
شمه: اسمع من تكلم .. مايد كان برد عليها بس سكت هذه اليوم حاطه عليه حطه ليش ؟؟؟ ..
خوله وهي يايه صوبهم : السلام عليكم .. أووووووه استاز ماجد هنه .. ازيك عامل ايه ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

مايد يقلدها: الحمد الله بخير وعافيه .. انتي ازيك عامله ايه ازي العيال ..
خوله تجاريه في الرمسه: كلهم بخييير ما يشكون باس ..
مايد يضحك: ما يشكون باس .. هذه مصريه عايشه في الامارات وايد ..
خوله تضحك: يا الله جان تبا غدا تراني أنا إلي طابخه ..
مايد يقوم من مكانه ويسير عند الباب : لا بويه سلطان أنا ما بي أموت ..
خوله ويهها خالي من التعابير: شو قصدك يعني زين يا ميود بتشوف ..
مايد: لالا لا تزعلين يا بنت العم ..
خوله: زعلت ولازم تراضيني ..
مايد: خلاص بنراضيج شوووو ؟؟؟
خوله من صالحها : قول حق سلطان يوديني السنتر بروح اشتري هديه حق ربيعتي ..
سلطان: خييييييير يا الله مناك احينه إنتي زعلانه منه و أنا شووووو ليه يا الله يا الله ..
مايد يطالع شمه : أفا عليج بوديج لا تخافين ..
خوله: زين يا الله أمايه تنادي تفضلو عسب أكون ذربه .. و سار يتغدون .. في بيت ذياب ذياب كان قاعد ويا حمد ولده يتريا الغدا يزهب ..
موزه وهي يايه : يا الله غدا ..
ذياب وهو يشل حمد: عيل وين حمدان ..
موزه: حمدان سبقكم من مساع قاعد ..
ذياب: اووووب هذه بياكل عنا كل الأكل خلنا نسير أحسن .. " يطالع حمد " صح حبيبي ..
حمد ولي أول مره ينطق جلمه صحيحه : صح ..
موزه تطالعه و مبتسمه : حمد حبيبي ..
ذياب مستغرب : بلاج ..
موزه: ما سمعته شو يقول ؟؟
ذياب : شو قال ؟؟ !!..
موزه: يعني ما سمعته برايك المهم أنا سمعته ..
ذياب يطالع حمد : شو قلت خليت أمك جيه متخبله .. 
موزه: محد غيرك متخبل .. وشوي يرن تلفون ذياب و ذياب أشر على موزه عسب تيب التلفون .. موزه سارت تيب التلفون شافت أسم كانت ناسيتنه من البارح يمكن بعد ذياب ناسيه و لا مسوي حقه سالفة .. 
موزه عطت ذياب التلفون ..
ذياب: منو ؟؟ ..
موزه: هند و سارت عنه ..
ذياب حس إنه أهمل هند من يوم البارح وهو غالق التلفون و يوم فتحه هي دقت عليه أكيد هي معصبه .. أطالع موزه و عرف إنها حرجت ..
ذياب وهو يرد على التلفون : ألووووه ..
هند أونها زعلانه : ألووووه السلام عليكم ..
ذياب مبتسم: و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
هند: شحالك ؟؟ عساك طيب ..
ذياب: دامني سمعت صوتج أنا طيب ..
هند: هيه قص عليه .. و بعدين ليش غالق التلفون ..
ذياب: و الله ما تذكرت إلا يوم سرت أصلي ..
هند: انت وين ؟؟؟ ..
ذياب: في بيتي ..
هند بدت تغار: شو يعني بيتك ..
ذياب: بلاج هنادي بيتي ..
هند: عند أهلك ..
ذياب: لا بيتي بيتي .. 
هند معصبه : زين ما عليه أنا بسكر ..
ذياب: خلاص ..
هند: بغيت أقولك إني ما بسير بوظبي ..
ذياب مستغرب: ليش ؟؟ ..
هند: ولا شي بسير المستشفى ..
ذياب خايف عليها : بلاج عيوني شي يعورج ..
هند: يعني بذمتك مستهم فيني انت احينه ..
ذياب: هند شو قصدج إنتي حرمتي و لازم استهم فيـج ليش تبين المستشفى ؟؟.. 
هند معصبه موصل حدها : زين أنا بسكر وسلم على موزه .. 
ذياب : أووووهووووه عصبت بعد هذه زين الله يسلمج .. وسكرت عنه " أفففففففففففففف أنا ليش تزوجتك يا ذياب لو أدري هذي عيشتي جان ما خذتك .. أكيد ما بيب عيال و انت بعيد عني و أنا بعيده عنك .. الله كريم قدري و أنا بستحمله " نشت وسارت تتغدا و يا أهلها " .. عقب الغدا موزه قاعدة ترمس ويا ربيعتها شمسه.. 
موزه: زين هو شو فيه ..
شمسه: ما فيه شي بس ..
موزه: هو أخو منوه ؟؟
شمسه: صوغه ..
موزه: و النعم ناس الكل يمدح فيهم ..
شمسه: و الله مادري .. بس أحسن عن ناس تقدمو حقي ..
موزه ما فهمت حقها: منوه عن منوه تتكلمي إنتي ..
شمسه و حاسة إنها فلتت: هاه لا ماشي شحالكم انتو بعد ..
موزه: الحمد الله .. أنا بسكر عنج بسير حق العيال ..
شمسه: زين بوسي حمدان حبيبي ..
موزه: و ليش يعني حمد طايح من عينكم ..
شمسه: لا مب طايح بس هذه ولدج دلوع ما يبا حد غير أمه ..
موزه: فديت ولدي أنا يحبني و بعدين اليهال في هذه السن ما يبون حد عن الملاقه ..
شمسه: زين فكيني سيري أنا بسكر بسير عندهم بقعد و شوفي عاده نظراتهم خصوصا سالم بيقعد يقول ها العروس يقعدون ينغزون في الرمسه ..
موزه تضحك: دواج و نصيب وياج شو بسوين يعني .." تطالع ذياب " زين يا لله مع السلامة بسكر عنج.. و سكرت عنها وسارت عند ذياب .. 
...........
بدا دور سلطان يلعب في القصه بس شو سالفته ؟؟؟ !!!! ..
و هنـد بتسير المستشفى بس شو بيصير لهـــا ؟؟ .. 
و هي بتم زعـــلانه من ذيـاب ؟؟ 
المعـــاريـــس عن ننساهم " عبيد ومهره " شو من الحياه إلي بعيشونها ؟؟..

----------


## حنين الأمل

::الجزء السابع :: 
ذياب قاعد يحاول يتصل في هند بس هند ما تشيله و حس إنه مقصر وياها بس بعد موزه حرمته و أهملها شهور مب يوم .. 
سلطان شاف أخته شمه و زقرها: تعالي ..
شمه: هلا بلاك ..
سلطان: ما بلاني شي إنتي شفيج على مايد ليش جيه ترمسينه ..
شمه: هاه ..
سلطان: من قال هاه سمع .. عيب عليج أنا استحيت هو شو سوابج ..
شمه: تبا الصراحة ما سوى شي بس جيه ..
سلطان: تسيرين تعتذرين عن اسلوبج الدفش تسمعين .. و سار عنها كان يكلمها بجديه تامة.. شمه تمت ساكتة راجعت الموقف في عقلها حست إنها سخيفة بأسلوبها ولازم تعتذر وكلام سلطان صح .. طلعت شمه عسب تيب سارة بنت أخوها و عقب ردت داخل الصالة شافت مايد قاعد و أخوها سلطان ساير فوق .. سارة ربعت لخالها ..
سارة: خاليـــــه مايد ..
مايد وهو يفتح ذراعيه لها : هلا حبيبتي عيون خالي إنتي .. و قعدها على ريله .. 
شمه: مايد أنا آسفة ..
مايد وهو ماسك أيد سارة: ليش تتأسفين ؟؟ !! .. "استغرب "
شمه : عسب الكلام إلي قلتلك إياها واللهجة إلي كلمتك فيها .. " مب من عوايدها تعتذر "
مايد بطبعه ما يشل في خاطره: لا عادي .. " بعينه الوساع البريئة " اقعدي بلاج واقفة ..
شمه منزله راسها: مشكور ..
مايد بهمس: فديت حبيبتي أنا ..
شمه رفعت راسها ما تصورت هذه الرمسه تظهر من مايد ويوم أطالعت مايد شافته يرمس سارة يالي بعدها في حضنه تتحرا يقول لها الرمسه.. شمه ما خذه فكره غير عن مايد إنه متكبر و شايف نفسه بس مايد من النوع الخجول و إلي ما يحب يتأقلم إلا ويا الناس إلي يعرفهم و من النوع إلي ما يغازل شرات عبيد وربعه يستحي من موقف محرج يصير له و هذه الشي إلي شمه ما تعرفه في طبايع مايد إلي خذت عنه فكره غلط .. 
مايد أطالع شمه وشافها تطالعه و نزل راسه على طول شمه استحت على ويهها و نزلت راسها .. 
سلطان دخل غرفته وسار جيك على موبايله شافها بعدها مب متصلة له حرج " هذه يعني ما بتتصل شو ها الحالة " .. و سار فتح على الاسامي من تلوفونه و ظهر اسم غناتي و اتصل لها مرت فتره بس ما تشيله حرج زيادة ورد مره ثانيه يتصل بس هذه المرة ردت عليه ..
شمسه: ألوه نعم بغيت شي ..
سلطان وهو معصب : إنتي ليش ما تشيلين التلفون ..
شمسه : زين انت بلاك جيه محرج أنا مب خدامتك زين ..
سلطان هدا شوي : محشومه و احينه فكرتي بالموضوع .. " بدافشه طبعا "
شمسه وترد له نفس النبرة: هيه فكرت دام الريال ما يعيبه شي ليش ارفضه و بعدين زين منه فكر فيني ..
سلطان عصب خلاص : شموس محد يفكر فيج غيري تسمعين إنتي لي و مستحيل احد ياخذج مني حتى لو بلقوه أتحداه ..
شمسه: سلطان أنا ما بترياك طول عمري عمري بخلص وأنت ما أشوفك سويت شي .. 
سلطان: و إنتي مب واثقة مني يعني ..
شمسه: مادري والله هذه ثقة و إلا استغلال ..
سلطان: أنا عمري ما استغليت حد تسمعين و بعدين قولي حق هذه إلي ياينج لا يفكر انج توافقين ..
شمسه تبا تحرقه زيادة : على فكره الأهل موافقين عليه بس يتريون موافقتي و أنا الصراحة حاسة إني بوافج عليه .. 
سلطان: .................... ما علق و لا قال شي ..
شمسه حست غير إنها جرحت سلطان بالرمسه وهو قايل حقها إنه بيخطبها بس ظروفه ما تسمح له لأنه قاعد يبني له بيت وهو ما يبا يسكنها عند أمه و أبوه و يباها تاخذ راحتها في بيتها .. 
سلطان تكلم و بهدوء : خلاص يا شمسه سوي إلي تبينه و إذا الريال يستاهلج فألف مبروك صدقيني من الخاطر .. مع السلامة .. وسكر عنها و كان ضاربتنه الغصة في صدرة ما عارف شو يسوي و هي مب مقدره ظروفه حبها من كل قلبه من يوم ما كانو يران في نفس الفريج بس فرقتهم الظروف وهو انتقالهم لبيتهم اليديد و تواصل وياها عن طريق التلفون و إلين احينه وهو يرمسها بس موزه ما تعرف بكل هذه السالفة .. قعد سلطان يفكر شو بسوي أو بحياته يالي بعيشها بدون شمسه .. أما شمسه انصدمت من رد سلطان لها ما تخيلته يستغنى عنها بهذه السهولة سلطان الهادي الحبوب يالي كله يتفهم في أي ظرف من الظروف يستوي جيه قعدت هي الثانية تفكر .. 
أما عند عبيد مهره قاعدة على التسريحة تجحل و عبيد بموت من اليوع ..
عبيد محرج بس مب مبين عليه : يا الله يا مهره ساعة و إنتي تتعدلين ..
مهره و هي تعدل عينها: لحظه حبيبي ..
عبيد وهو يدخل الغرفة : لمنوه تتعدلين هاه .. كل ها لكثر ..
مهره تحطي الجحال على صوب : يعني حق منوه أتعدل بذمتك ما في غير ريلي الغالي أتعدل له " وتدلع " يعني ما تباني أتعدل عادي ما بتعدل .. 
عبيد " يا هي هذه البزة " : خلاص تعدلي بس خلصيني بموت من اليوع .. 
مهره : خلاص بخلص دقيقة بس .. عبيد قعد يطالعها وهو متملل و سار قعد في الصالة يترياها وعقب بفترة ظهرت ..
مهره وهي كاشخة لابسه تنوره جينس بيضه عليها ورود ورديه صغيره متشره على كبر التنوره و قميـص وردي فاتح محدد بخيـط رفيع لونه بيـج فاتح : السموحه بس شوي تأخرت .. و محدده عينها إلي سارت بسحـر الجحل إلي على عينها وشويه آي شدو و جلوس وردي خفيف .. رووووووووعه بالقوووووووووو .. 
عبيد مضايج بس يوم اطالعها دق قلبه " ناويه عليه هذه " : لا عادي .. ممكن نروح احينه ..
مهره وهي تيود أيده بعفويه : هيه ممكن .. و سارت هي و ريلها إلي لابس كندوه كاكاويه و غتره بيضه و النعال سوده .. نزلو تحت عسب يا كلون في المطعم و يغرون جو و يتمشون في الفندق ..عقب الغدا سار عبيد ويا مهره صوب البحر يتمشون ومهره و جنها ياهل قعدت تلعب بماي البحر و عبيد سار عنها قعد شوي بعيد عنها و هي تلعب و شوي التفتت ما شافته و يوم أطالعت شافته قاعد سرحان مكانه .. 
مهره وهي مبتسمة يايه صوبه : حياتي بلاك مويم ..
عبيد يطالع البحر : لا ولا شي عادي .. ها نروح ..
مهره : هيه يا الله ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

عبيد: ترانا بنسافر باجر فتزهبي اليوم بنرد البيت عسب نجهز أغراضنا .. و باجر عندي شغل ..
مهره: شغل وين ؟؟؟ !!! ..
عبيد يطالعها: ترانا بنسافر 6 شهور لأني بكمل دراستي و لين يخلص البيت ويتأثث .. 
مهره : خلاص حبيبي إلي تشوفه أنا بسير وياك حتى لو القمر .. عبيد في خاطر " الله يعينج عليه " و سار لجناحهم عسب يرتبون أغراضهم ..
..............................
العصر ذياب مر على هند عسب يراضيها و هي طبعا مضايجه منه وايـــد .. في الميلس ذياب قاعد يتريا هند تنزل ..
ليلى: هند ترا ذياب موجود تحت ..
هند وهي ما صدقت تسمع طاريه : قولي والله فديته بسير له ..
ليلى: قولي والله من مساع مضايجه منه و احينه أشوف متوله عليه ..
هند: بس هذه ريلي لازم أتوله عليه و بعدين كل يالي صار دلع مني بس ..
ليلى: يعني هو يهينج عادي يقعد مع مرته و إنتي بحياته شو يعني ولا شي .. اصحي يا ماما ..
هند: هيه صح إلي تقولينه صح هو ما بهيني و أنا براويك يا ذياب ..
ليلى: هيه جيه أباج و احينه شو بتسوين ..
هند: أنا بنزل وبراويه ..ونزلت هند وهي كلها مشحونة من الداخل من قبل اختها يالي ما تتمنا لها الخيـــر .. دخلت الميلس شافت ذياب يالي كان ريحه الميلس كلها عطره ولابس كندوره رمادي و الغتره بيضه .. نش لها ذياب..
ذياب و البسمة على ويهه: فديت هذه الويه أنا ..
هند وهي أونها زعلانه و مناك بتموت عليه شكله بالرمادي قوو : هيه احينه تذكرتني يعني ..
ذياب: حبيبي تعرفين عدنا عرس و مشغولين بالعرب ..
هند: و أنا حرمتك يعني لازم تذكرني ..
ذياب وهو يرفع راس هند بطرف صبعه : يعني إنتي زعلانه .. أفا حد يزعل من ذياب حبيبة 
هند من شافت و سمعت كلام ذياب خلاص ما سوت من الكلام إلي قالته لأختها ليلى شي نست كل شي ذياب ينسيها الدنيا و ما فيها و كل زعلها ورضاها ينسيها الدنيا المرة ويسويها حلوه .. 
في بيت أبو خالد عبيد توه داخل على أهله وهو مهره حرمته و كان في الصالة أبو خالد وخالد و بنته سارة و شمه ..
عبيد و مهره: السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
الكل : وعليك السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
شمه: الله مهرووووووه " نشت وسلمت عليها " .. 
عبيد يطالع أخته: يعني أنا بعد ما شي الله ..
شمه: بلا فيه مبرووووووووووووك تستاهل مهره ..
عبيد سكت مهره ابتسمت ونزلت راسها ..
خالد: مبروك يا عبيد منك المال و منها العيال.. 
عبيد وهو يسير لأخوه و يدقه خشم ويوايه أبوه ..
أبو خالد: مبروك يا عبيد .. " يطالع مهره بنظره جنها ياهل " مبروك يا مهره ..
مهره مستحية : الله يبارك في أبويه ..
أبو خالد: استريحي يا بنيتي ..
مهره تقعد حذال عبيد يالي شل سارة بنت أخوه وقعد يلاعبها ..
خالد: هاه متى السفر إن شاء الله ..
شمه: أي سفر وين بتسافرون ..
عبيد: عن الرزة الزايده صخي بس صخي ..
شمه: إنزين سألنا نحن والله .. مهروه تعالي حذالي أبا أكلمج .. مهره قاعد حذال عبيد ما تبا تخوز من عنده و قعدت تطالع شمه وهي مستحية..
عبيد يطالع مهره و عقب رد يطالع شمه: حرمتي ما بتقوم من هني ..
شمه: لو سمحت يوم برمسك ذيج الساعة أرمس .. مهره وين بتسافرون ..
مهره بصوتها الدلوع : بريطانيا .. 
شمه: فديت بريطانيا أنا يوم أنج تقولينها .. استحت مهره و قعدت تطالع شمه بنظرات ..
أبو خالد: يا الله بس عيب قومي ودي حرمه أخوج غرفتها يا الله ..
شمه: إنزين عنبوه .. يا الله طوفي جدامي .. نشت مهره و ضربت شمه على جتفها تقول لها براويج و شمه تضحك على شكل مهره يالي متلون ويهها من الفشيله .. 
عبيد : خالد بطلب منك طلب ..
خالد: آمر الشيخ ..
عبيد: أنا بسافر بريطانيا عسب بكمل دراستي يمكن أقعد هناكي 6 اشهر .. و أبا منك الشقة لو سمحت يعني ..
أبو خالد: خذ الشقة يا عبيد و خالد أخوك ما بقول شي .. " يطالع خالد " صح يا خالد ..
خالد يقعد سارة على ريله: ما يغلى عليك يا عبيد ودام الوالد رد عليك اعتبر إني موافق ..
عبيد : تسلم يا خالد .. يا الله عيل ..عبيد وهو يقوم .. 
خالد : ها وين ساير لا يكون اشتقت لها .. أبو خالد أطالع خالد بنظره و خالد قعد يضحك ..
عبيد بقهر: بسير بقول للخدامة تنزل الشنط من السيارة لا تقعدت تستهبل .. وسار عنة و أول ما ظهر شاف سلطان توه ياي من النادي ..
سلطان : هاه المــعرس .. مبرووووووك " ودقه خشم " ..
عبيد بضيج: بس إنزين ..
سلطان يبتسم: بلاك يا أخي بلاك جيه مويم ..
عبيد: يعني شو بلاني جنك احينه ما تعرف ..
سلطان: بروحك يبته حق عمرك محد ضرباك على أيدك ..
عبيد: انت بتقوم من ويهي ولا جيف ..
سلطان وهو يعاند: ولا جيف ..
عبيد بتحدي : ولا جيف ..
سلطان: خلاص يا ريال هدي انت بس هدي .. عنبوك حار ..
عبيد يمشي صوب سيارته : عن هذه الرمسه إلي هب من وراها فايده و تعال ساعدني ..
سلطان: ما روم عندكم خدامتين هب وحده ازقر وحده منهن خلها تساعدك .. 
عبيد: يا الهرم .. و الله صج ما تستحي ..
سلطان يبا يقهره: خلاص خلاص بس عشان انت معرس يديد بساعدك و انت توأمي يا خوي .. عبيد قعد يطالعه بنص عين حوالي دقيقتين و سلطان يظهر الشنط من السيارة و على ويهه ابتسامه ..
في جناح عبيد كانت مهره يتراوشن بالمخاد على الكـلام إلي قالته شمه يالي بتموت من الضحك على حرمه أخوها ..
مهره: إن ما يزتي عن هذه الحركات يا شموه بتتصفعين حرقتي ويهي جدام أبوج عنلاتج زاد.
شمه وهي تضحك عليها: و الله أنا ما قلت لج تصيرين مرت أخويه و إنتي تعرفيني زين ..
مهره وهي تضربها بالمخدة : الله ياخذ عدوج ..
شمه: زين بس عورتيني ..
مهره وهي تقوم تيلس عند التسريحة و تبطل شعرها يالي يوصلها إلين ظهرها : شحال موزه؟
شمه و هي تعتدل في يلستها: الحمد الله بخير وعافيه .. تعرفين إن ذياب بايت عندها البارح صج عرسكم ويه خير عليها .. 
مهره تبتسم وتطالع شمه: قولي والله فديتك يا ذياب وبعدين موزه ما تروم تصبر عن ذياب تحبه و تموت فيه شرات ما أنا أموت في عبيد ..
شمه تبتسم بسخرية : أونها " و تعيب عليها " شرات ما أنا أموت في عبيد .. 
مهره: شموه والله بموت منج ..
شمه باهتمام : مهروه تحبين عبيد ؟؟ ..
مهره : عبيد كل شي في حياتي يا شمه عادي اعد فيه قصيده من كثر الحب إلي أكنه له بموت والله من كثر ما أحبه أنا فرحانة إني خذته و الله يسعدني وياه ..
شمه: آمين عيني على الحب .. فديتك يا عبيد وينك تسمع هذه الرسمه السنعه .. وشوي تدخل الخدامة وراها عبيد ..
عبيد : حطيهن هنيه .. حطت الخدامة الشنط ورا باب الجناح وظهرت .. و سار هو صوب غرفته .. وشاف شمه قاعدة على السرير و مجابلتها مهره على التسريحة ..
عبيد يطالع شمه بكل هدوء: ها شموه شحالج .. 
شمه تبتسم بخبث لأن عبيد شكله غاوي : الحمد الله بخير وعافيه انت شحالك شكلك راده لك الروح ..
عبيد يبتسم من ورا خاطره : دام عندي مهره أكيد بترد ليه الروح .. مهره أطالعت شمه و هي مستحية من كلام عبيد .. 
شمه تطالع مهره: ها بعد شو تبين أزيد من هذه الرمسه الحلوة .. 
مهره بصوت خفيف : بصفعج .. 
عبيد: يا الله شموه زيارتج حلوه بس شو نسوي تعبانين نبا نريح شويه ممكن يعني نشوف عرض اكتافج يا الحلوه لأن موعد الزيارات خلصت .. 
شمه: مب شي والله بس عسب إنكم باجر بتسافرون .. زين أخ عبيد عندي لك اقتراح صغيرون حلو بعد بفيدك .. 
عبيد متملل: شوووو قولي ..
شمه تطالع مهره: شو رايك اسير وياكم بريطانيا ..
عبيد: لا حبيبتي و بعدين إنتي عندج دراسه وهذه شهر عسلنا ..
شمه: عادي تأجلون سفرتكم لين جم من شهر .. بتستفيدون مني والله ..
عبيد: مشكوووورة على عرض خدامتج و نحن نقدر تعبج مع السلامة .. مهره ظهرت منها ضحكه صغير و قصدها إنه عبيد قفط شمه و شمه اطالعت مهره ..
شمه: ما عليه لج يا مهروووه تضحكين .. العبرة في النهاية .. 
عبيد: أنا بقولج حل شو رايج تاخذينها وياج لأني تفاهاتج مب متفيج الها .. 
مهره: لا أنا مابي أسير وياها ..
شمه: ما عليييييييه ما عليـــه يا مهره بتين عندي ويقول الشاعر إن غدا لناظره قريب ..
عبيد : صح لسانه الشاعر و مع ألف سلامه حبيبتي ..
شمه: باي تعبت منكم .. و سارت عنهم و عبيد شل فوطته و دخل الحمام مهره سارت و زهبت له ملابسه " من احينه بكون لك حرمه سنعه يا عبيد و ما أبيك تشتكي مني و إني مقصرة وياك " سارت تكمل تسريح شعرها و عقب يوم ظهر سارت له و عطته ملابسه عبيد كان يطالع شعرها و قصتها إلي كانت لين خدها وكثيفة خاطر يرفع أيده ويرجعها ورا إذنها بس هو حارم نفسه من هذه الشي في شي يدفعه يقول له رجع القصة ورا بس هو معاند .. مهره مبتسمة في ويهه ..
مهره: بلاك حبيبي خذ ثيابك ..
عبيد : هاه " وهو يطالع الملابس " هيه مشكورة حبيـ " وقعد يطالعها يبلع ريجه ما عرف شو يقول " ..
مهره تبا تسمعها منه وخاطرها تسمعها منه بصوته أهو عسب يزيد الحب إلي تكنه حقه و تحس إنه يحبها .. 
عبيد : مشكورة مهره ما قصرتي .. وسار غرفه الملابس إلي على طريج الحمام يبدل ..
مهره تبتسم بخبث : إن ما خليتك تقولها ليه يا الغالي ما كون بنت الخيلي .. عبيد وهو في غرفة الملابس واقف متسند على اليدار و مغمض عينه وقلبه يدق بالقوو و يتنفس بسرعة و الفوطة بعدها على خصره " أنا شو صار ليه ليش يا عبيد ليش نسيت إلي سوا ذياب في أختك و انت مب ما خذنها عسب تحبها ولا عسب تروي الغضب إلي فيك من صوب ذياب .. هيه بس هي ما لها ذنب و هي زوجتي احينه .. لا لا لازم أتصرف شو بتسوي يا عبيد اضبط عمرك خلك قوي جدامها " تلبس عبيد ملابسه على جسمه المعضل شوي و ظهر لها و كانت قصتها مرجعتنها ورا أذنها و عقب سار و انسدح على الشبريه و على طول رقد .. مهره قعدت تتأمل في ريلها حنون الوجه و قاسي الاطباع و تفكر بمستقبلها إلي ما تعرف عنه و إلي قاعدة تخطط له بس ما تدري شو مخبيه لها الأيام .. قامت من مكانها و ظهرت برع عسب تسلم على عمتها .. 
في بيت ذياب .. ذياب قاعد يودع عياله عسب بروح بوظبي ..
موزه معصبه من عيالها إلي مسوين حشره : بس انت وياه بلاكم ..
ذياب يبتسم لهم : خليهم يا موزه تراهم مهيلين في البيت ..
موزه : زين بس مب جيه ..
ذياب: على فكره تسلم عليج هند ..
موزه ابتسمت من ورا خاطرها : الله يسلمها بتسير وياك ..
ذياب: لا ما بتسير تبا تسير المستشفى ..
موزه : حامل ؟؟ 
ذياب مول هذه الشي مايا على باله : لا مب حامل بس و الله مادري ..
موزه: أوكيه تروح وترد بالسلامة ..
ذياب: موزه عادي أي أبات هنيه الأيام اليايه ..
موزه مبتسمة : هذه بيتك و بيت عيالك ..
ذياب يجرب منها: رضيتي عليه ..
موزه بكل قسوة : لا ما رضيت عليك بس انت لك حق عليه و أنا فكرت في هذه الشي في الشهور إلي طافت و أنا مابا عيالي يتأثرون .. 
ذياب يمسح على بطنها: إن شاء الله بتسامحيني و الأيام بتقول ..
موزه شاكه من هذه الشي : بنشوف .. 
ذياب: بس إنزين بس غيري الموضوع يا كرهج و إنتي عافسه الويهه ..
موزه: بروحك طريته .. و لا أقول قوم اطلع برع يا الله يا الله ..
ذياب مبتسم وفاتح عينه: ما هجيتها منج يا موزه ..
موزه : قويه لاه ..
ذياب: وايــد قويه مب شويه بعد .. موزه باجر بداومين ؟؟ ..
موزه بكل ثقة : أكيـــد بداوم ..
ذياب: زين شو لج حايه في الدوام ..
موزه و كانت لاويه على حمد: بس جيه أقضي وقت" و تبوس حمد إلي كانت في أيده لعبه " 
ذياب: بس إنتي حامل ما ترومين .. و انا خايف عليج ..
موزه: حملت في حمدان وحمد أكو أنا زينه و الحمد الله ما صار بي شي ..
ذياب: يعني مصره ..
موزه: هيه ..
ذياب: ما من وراج فايده .. " وهو يقوم " يا الله يا عيلتي الكريمة أودعكم على أمل اللقاء بكم في الأربعاء القادم ..
موزه تضحك: وايد ما خذ على عمرك مقلب انت ..
ذياب سكت و اطالعها بويه خالي من التعابير .. موزه ضحكت عليه ..
ذياب: مب منج من إلي يقعد وياج .. 
موزه: شكرا ..
ذياب وهو يطالع عياله و يجرب من موزه ويبوسها على خدها موزه أطالعته و نزلت راسها.. 
ذياب بهدوء : شفيج .. 
موزه بصوت خفيف: و لا شي تروح وترد بالسلامة يا بوحمدان .. 
ذياب: إن شاء الله .. " ويطالع عياله " منوه بسلم على باباه قبل لا يروح منوه ؟؟؟؟ .. حمدان يا صوب أبوه يربع و يشله ذياب و يبوسه على خده .. ويطالع حمد " جيه ما بتي أتسلم عليه..
حمد قاعد في حضن أمه مب مسوي حقه سالفة " ..
ذياب: هذه طالع على منوه .. أقولك بو الشباب يا الحبيب ما بتي تسلم عليه .. حمد يطالع أمه ويبتسم ..
موزه: جنه مسوي لك طاف ؟ ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ذياب: أي جنه إلا أكيد .. " ويسير له " أيا الهرم أبوك أنا ما تبا تودعني " ويشله ذياب و قعد حمد يصيح يبا أمه و يمد أيده لها " 
موزه كسر خاطرها ولدها: هاته يا ذياب ..
ذياب وهو يغطي ويهه في بطن حمد: خله هذه المبزاي براويه .. و يبتسم ذياب لولده بخبث .. حمد صاح زيادة من حركه أبوه ..
موزه و هي تشل حمد : بس يا ذياب لا تخرع الولد .. تعال حبيبي .. ذياب يجرب من موزه ..
موزه: بلاك انت جربت ..
ذياب: تقولين تعال حبيبي تراني ييت ..
موزه تبتسم: أنا كلمت حمد مب انت ..
ذياب يعطيها حمد: شوي شوي تراج ما ترومين له هذه الدب .. حمد قعد يصيح و حمدان قاعد يضحك على أخوه ..
ذياب يلعب بشعر حمدان: تضحك انت تضحك " ويشله و يسوي له نفس الحركة بس حمدان كان يضحك بضحكته الحلوة " .. 
ذياب وهو ينزل حمدان: بس أنا شبعت منك .. انت مب لذيذ شرات حموده ..
حمدان: شوووو ؟؟؟ .. 
ذياب : قوم اضربني بعد " حمدان ابتسم حق أبوه و قف ميود على طرف كندوره ذياب " .. ذياب يكلم حمد .. حمد حبيبي تراني ما بيب لك حلاوة .. حمد تم في حضن أمه يمشي دموعه 
ذياب: حمد حبيبي .. منو حبيب باباه .. لا حياه لمن تنادي حمد لاوي على أمه و ما يبا يخوز..
ذياب يضربه على ظهره : برايك أنا سويت كل الطرق ..
حمدان: أنا باباه ييب حقي حلاوة ..
ذياب: انت شاطر حبيبي بيب حقك و دير بالك على أمك و أخوك إنزين ..
حمدان: إنزين ..
موزه: هذه شدراه بعده ياهل ..
ذياب: لا ولدي ريال .. آخر محاوله .. حمد ما بتي لباباه بتودعه بروح الدوام .. حمد اطالعه نظره احتقار ورد لحضن أمه ..
ذياب يضحك: خيبه هذه صج معصب .." ويبوسه " مع السلامة .. " و بهمس "موزه أحبج .. 
موزه تضحك على حركه حمد : فديت روووحك .. ظهر ذياب عن عيلته الصغيرة إلي من يقعد وياهم تمتلي عليه حياته و ينسى كل الدنيا و ما فيها حتى حرمته هند ما يذكرها يوم يكون جريب منهم .. وهو ما يبا هذه الشي يباها تكون جريبه منه و من عيلته .. 
........
ظنكم بتم هذه العلاقه بين موزه و ذياب ؟؟؟ و لا في شي بصيـر ؟؟ ..
زيــن عبيد معاملته ويا مهره أوكيه لحد هنيه ظنكم في شي ورا هذه المعامله ؟؟
و سلطان طلع يحب شمسه هزركم بتوافق على إلي خطبها و بتخلي سلطان ؟؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

الجزء الثامن :: 
يوم السبت موزه سارت بيت أهلها عسب تودي حمد عندهم و حمدان عسب سلطان يوصله الروضة و عقب تظهر تروح لدوامها و هي داخله بيت أهلها شافت مهره ..
موزه و بطنها جدامها : مهره متى ييتي ؟؟ ..
مهره و هي تي صوب حرمه أخوها : هلا موزه شحالج ..
موزه: الحمد الله بخير و عافيه .. مبروك حبيبتي ..
مهره : الله يبارك في حياتج الغالية .. " بهمس " هاه قالو لي ذياب عندج من يومين ..
موزه : يعني يبتي شي يديد .. 
خوله وهي نازله بجياسها : صباح الخييييييير .. هلا بمووووزه شحالج اليوم أهون .. 
موزه: ليش منوه قال لج إني مريضه .. 
أم خالد: ليش حبيبتي إنتي مريضه ؟؟ ..
موزه و تسير لأمها و تبوس راسها : لا الغالية مب مريضه بس أجوف بنتج .. عيل وين أبويه؟ ..
أم خالد: سار الشارجه عنده شغل ويا خالد مادري شو بعد ..
موزه: حصة وين ؟؟ ..
أم خالد: سارت تودي بنت أخوج ..
موزه تطالع مهره : زين عيل وين ريلج إنتي ..
مهره: راقد ..
أم خالد: ويديه ما عليه دوام هو ..
سلطان إلي نازل من فوق وياه شمه أخته إلي تعدل وقايتها و كاشخه على الآخر : السلام عليكم ..
الكل : و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله ..
سلطان وهو يبوس أمه : شحالج الغالية ..
شمه: قوم خلني بسلم عليها ..
أم خالد تضحك: شو ياكم اليوم ..
خوله: ما دريبهم .. شموه أقولج إنتي شلي الجيس زين ..
شمه: والله أنا ماليه شغل فيج شليهم بروحج هذه ربيعتج مب ربيعتيه ..
خوله بدون نفس : بس إنزين .. يا الله سلطان بسرعة دوامي 8 اليوم ..
أم خالد: جيه خليه ياكل بعدها و نص مايات ..
موزه: خلج ساكتة أحسن لج .. 
خوله: الدب وينه عيل ..
موزه: برا يلعب ..
شمه: ياي بيتنا يلعب هذه .. 
مهره: يا الله يوزو عن ولد أخويه ترا له محامين هنيه .. 
سلطان ياكل و يطالع مهره : و منوه المحامين عاده ..
مهره مستحية منه : يدته و أنا و أمه موزه ..
سلطان: أنا وياكم الصراحة مابا أقعد ويا هذول الوحوش .. " يأشر على شمه وخوله "
شمه: أنا ما قلت شي زين ..
سلطان وهو يقوم : يا الله سرينا " يكلم موزه " وينه حمدان .. " ويشرب العصير "
موزه: في السيارة شافها مشغله ركب جدام ..
سلطان: يا حيه يا الله بنيات قومن جان تبوني أوصلكن .. ظهر سلطان وياه خواته و ظهرت وراهم موزه و كلن سار لدوامه .. المغرب مهره و عبيد في المطار و إلي موصلنهم سلطان و شمه و كان خليفة و راشد أخوان مهره بعد وياهم و عقب نص ساعة سافر عبيد و مهره لبريطانيا .. في سيارة سلطان ..
شمه: سافرت مهره مع إنها قعدت يوم واحد بس و الله وناسه ..
سلطان يطالعها: عاده حصلتي لج حد غير خولوه تناقرينه .. 
شمه: شو قصدك أصلن أنا ومهره عادي حبايب ..
سلطان: حبايب بس جب جب .. و شوي يوصل سلطان مسج و كان من عند شمسه ما عرف سلطان جيف يتصرف و لبس الموضوع ..
شمه: سلطان أبا بيتزا دخيلك يوعانه ..
سلطان خلاص تامرين أمر .. و مر بها صوب البيتزا و خذ لها و حده .. و صلو البيت سلطان قعد في سيارته يفكر و عقب سار اتصل لمايد و لد عمه عسب ينسى .. 
موزه: شموس بلاج جيه غادية .. 
شمسه وهي منزله عينها: لا عادي بس عاد أنا يايه عسب أقضي وقت عندج ولا تسأليني ..
موزه: زين خلاص .. شو سويتي بسالفة أخو صوغه ..
شمسه: والله محتارة ..
موزه: ليش محتارة .. 
شمسه: شو أقولج ..
موزه: شو بعد بتقولين حاس عندج كلام وايد مب شويه .. يا الله قوليه ..
شمسه: صح بس هذه مب وقته ..
موزه: زين لي يا وقته خبريني .. يا الله قومي نسوي عشا من أيدنا الثنتين الحلوات ..
شمسه: واثقة إنتي من أيدج ..
موزه تطالعها: بلاها حلوه ..
شمسه: زين يا الله ترا حدي ملانه .. سارت موزه ويا ربيعتها عسب يسون العشا .. 
.............................

----------


## حنين الأمل

سلطان سكر عن مايد بعده يفكر في شمسه يبا يقص على عمره و إنه بينساها .. 
سلطان: بسير عند موزه برمسها لازم ألقا حل لهذه السالفة .. 
و شغل السيارة وسار على طول بيت أخته إلي الكل يشكيلها همه و هي بروحها عندها هم جبير ..
.............................
في الطيارة عبيد قاعد ويا مهره بس عبيد غفل عنها و قعدت هي بروحها تطالع الشاشه إلي جدامها ملت عقب قعدت تطالع الركاب شافت واحد يطالعها رجعت على ورا بسرعة كان واحد وسيم و حذاله ربيعه إلي مثل حاله عبيد راقد .. كانو هم الثنين بس إلي مب راقدين و الرحلة طويلة .. 
مهره : هذه شيبا قاعد يطالع عن لا أقوم له الحين و أدوس في بطنه .. أنا معرسة.. أطالعت عبيد و قعدت تتأمل فيه .. في الجهة الثاني منصور بعده ما خوز عينه عن مهره يدقق فيها و يوم ردت على ورا ضحك عليها " سوالف يهال .. بس منوه إلي وياها ؟؟ معقولة ريلها لا يمكن أخوها قاعد حذاها " .. تأمل في مهره و شافها تطالع الريال إلي صوبها بحب " أكيد هذه ريلها و إلي هي بتطالع أخوها جيه " رد راسه على ورا يفكر شو بسوي في دنيته و أطالع صوب مهره شافها تقرا مجله .. عند مهره كانت مندمجه في القرايه عقب طلع الموضوع سخيف أتململت منه " و الله ما شي سالفة " شلت لابتوب عبيد و فتحته و قعدت تعابل فيه إلين حصلت فايل مكتوب عليه شمه بالإنجليزي فتحته شافت فيه روايات و فتحت و حده من هذه الروايات و قعدت تقراهم و تتسلا فيهم ..
..................................
سلطان وصل بيت أخته شاف سيارة شمسه استغرب
سلطان : أكيد هي هنيه هذه سيارتها .. " بخبث " أنا بنزل و يصير إلي يصير .. نزل سلطان من سيارته و تويه لصالة في الحوي شاف حمدان يلعب مع ولد فريجهم ما سوا سالفة دخل الصالة شافها فاضيه ما فيها حد إلا حمد إلي كان راقد على الأرض شكله محد كان يعرف " طاع انته ها وين راقد " شله من مكانه و دخله غرفته إلي يرقد فيها يوم يبات عند أخته .. و ظهر و فتح التلفزيون و قعد يطالعه .. وشوي يسمع حس شمسه بس كان خفيف لأنها كانت برع و شوي تدخل ..
شمسه: وينه سار .. حمد حبيبي وينك .. أطالعت على جهة اليسار شافته محطي أيده على خده ويطالع التلفزيون و رافع حاجب ما عرفت شو تسوي رفعت حواجبها و مشت لورا عسب تظهر .. 
سلطان: و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته .. 
شمسه تنهدت: السلام عليكم ..
سلطان قعد يطالع التلفزيون و كل الغضب في ويهه بس ما تكلم تم ساكت .. 
شمسه بتردد : شحالك .. 
سلطان بعدها عينه في التلفزيون : بخير ..
شمسه: ما شفت حمد؟ ..
سلطان: راقد في غرفتيه .. شمسه تمت واقفة ما عرفت سبب وقوفها و عقب على طول سارت فوق ما قدرت تتحمل تشوفه وهو على هذه الحالة ما قدرت تواجهه بعد الكلام إلي قالته من آخر اتصال بينها وبينه .. قعدت في الغرفة تتنهد حاسة الضيج زاد عليها قعدت تفكر وشوي تسمع حد يدق الباب .. 
شمسه : مفتوح الباب .. دخل وكله هيبة و شخصيه بس من داخله ضعيف وهو شافها بهذه المنظر هي كانت منزله راسها رفعته شافته واقف جدامها سلطان حبها من يوم ما كانت صغيره و هي تحبه من أيام الجيرة من بينهم ..
سلطان : بلاج ..
شمسه و كلها شموخ : ما بلاني شي ..
سلطان : ممكن أفهم ليش مطرشه مسج ؟
شمسه ما عرفت شو ترد عليه ..
سلطان: و لهتي عليه .. 
شمسه: لا ما تولهت عليك ..
سلطان: زين ممكن أفهم ليش مطرشه مسج بس قولي السبب ..
شمسه وقفت و أطالعتها وبجرأة : كيفي حبيبي وبطرش له مسج فيها شي .. 
سلطان ابتسم بعصبيه : لا ما فيها شي .. بس دام انج بتعرسين فليش تتولهين عليه .. 
شمسه: سلطان دخيلك خلني بروحي ..
سلطان معصب: ما بخليج بروحج إنتي ليش جيه ليش تبين تهدمين حياتي وحياتج هاه ..
شمسه: حياتي و أنا حره فيها محد له دخل ..
سلطان: أنا ليش ذال نفسي لج .. صج إلي قلتيه هذه حياتج و أنا ماليه دخل .. بس أبا منج شي واحد انج تمسحين رقمي و لا عاد تتصلين أو أطرشين مسج أو يخطر على بالج رقمي أو حتى أسمي أنا خلاص يا شمسه أنا قررت أنساج و بفكر في حياتي صحيح بتكون صعبه عليه بس بحاول و إن شاء الله تلقين من يسعدج و ألقى من تسعدني وتنسيني و تفهمني بعد .. وسار صوب الباب .. 
شمسه بعصبيه و الغيرة من الكلام إلي قاله لها : محد بياخذك مني يا سلطان انت سامع أنا لك وأنتي لي مستحييييل حد ياخذك مني و أنا مستحيل أكون لحد غيرك .. " وبهدوء " سلطان أنا احبك و عمري ما فكرت إلى فيك و أنا هذه إلي ياي خاطبني ما أبيه و الله ما فكرت فيه فكرت فيك انت ..
سلطان كان يسمع كل شي و منزل راسه مستانس على إلي يسمعه هذه إلي يباه ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ألتفت لها سلطان : شمسه ما بي منج شي فوق حبج لي إلا شي واحد إنج تفهميني و الله ما بي شي غير هذه الشي .. شمسه والله إلي بينج وبين مب لعـب علاقتي جديه و أنا أفكر فيها من يوم ما خلصت ثانوية عامه .. بس أرجوج كوني صبورة ويايه .. وشوي تدخل عليهم موزه و كانت مستغربه سلطان أطالع شمسه وشمسه نزلت راسها ..
موزه مستغربه : شسالفه .. " تطالع سلطان " سلطان ليش ساكت ممكن أفهم شو صاير هنيه..
سلطان: ما صاير شي يا موزه لا أتعبين حالج ..
موزه معصبه : ممكن أفهم شو إلي صاير هنيه أنا سألت أبا أجابه ..
سلطان ياخذ نفس : موزه استريحي ..
موزه بدت أعصابها تتلف : ما أبا أستريح قولي شسالفه ..
سلطان يسير صوب أخته: قعدي والله بفهم السالفة و الله بقولها لج أفا أنا سلطان و ما بخبي عليج .. موزه تطالع شمسه إلي كانت تطالعها .. 
سلطان وهو يقعدها : السالفة و ما فيها إني قاعد أكلم شمسه لأنها كانت زعلانه مني.. موزه أنا أحب شمسه وهي بعد تحبني " و اطالع شمسه " و هي زعلانه مني و ييت أراضيها بس والله إني ما عرف إنها عندج في البيت ..
موزه مستغربه : تحب شمسه ؟؟!! .. " تطالع شمسه " و ليش ما خبرتيني يا شمسه .. 
شمسه: موزه هذه السالفة مب يديده جديمة ..
سلطان: هيه نحن نحب بعض من يوم و نحن صغار يوم كنا في فريج واحد .. 
موزه سكتت ما قالت ولا كلمه حست بالخيانة ثنيناتهم يخونونها ليش ..
سلطان: موزه لا تزعلين إنتي بروحج إلي فيج كافيج لا تزيدين الهموم هم ..
موزه هاديه : ممكن نروح و نتعشا .. 
سلطان يطالع شمسه : أنا بروح .. 
شمسه : لا يا سلطان أنا بروح خلك مع أختك .. مع السلامة يا موزه اشوفج باجر .. ظهرت شمسه و موزه تتبع شمسه إلي اختفت .. شمسه كانت دموعها على خدها فرحانة بس موزه ليش تطالعها جيه فيه ميه سؤال في عيونها ويمكن فسرت نظرتها غير بإنها تحتقرها بس موزه مصدومة جيف الناس إلي توثق منه جيه يعني هم ما يرتاحون لها ؟ .. 
.................................
في الطيارة عبيد فتح عينه و قعد يتأمل الطيارة اطالع يمين و اطالع يسار شاف الناعمه جدامه كانت راقدة براحه و هي لاويه على أيده مرتاحة .. ابتسم عبيد لها برقه شاف أصابعها البيضة الحنونة الناعمة على صدره و الخاتم على البنصر من أصبوعها حاول إنه يلمس أيدها بس في شي يمنعه .. ما تحرك تم في مكانه رد ورجع راسه على ورا عسب بس لا تقعد .. تنهد و اطالع على جهة اليمين شاف واحد يطالع صوبهم و يوم اطالع عبيد أونه الريال مب مسوي شي .. عبيد حرج من هذه الحركة بس ما يبا يقعد مهره .. وشوي شوي بعدها عن صدره و غطا ويهها بوقايتها .. " صج ما يستحي على ويهه " .. 
منصور : ول شو سويت يا منصور وابوووووييييييييه احينه بياخذ عني فكره غلط .. أكيد بياخذ دامني امبحلج في حرمته " اطالع على ولد عمه إلي كان فاج حلجه و يشخر ما خذ راحته الحبيب و قعد يضحك عليه " .. 
.......................................
سلطان وايد متلوم في أخته و ما عارف جيف يرضيها ..
سلطان: بس عاد موزاني خلاص شي وصار ..
موزه: شي وصار و لا بعد في بيتي و أنا ما ادري يا سلطان .. شو بقولون الناس ..
سلطان: موزه ما صار شي بلاج و بعدين إنتي تعرفين شمسه زين ما زين ..
موزه: خلاص سكر الموضوع انا بسير أصلي ..
سلطان: و الله ما ظهرت من هنيه إلا و إنتي راضيه موزه أنا ما سويت شي غلط أنا حبيت ليش الحب عيب .. 
موزه: سلطان أنا ما يهمني حبيت ما حبيت ما يهمني خلني بروحي ..
سلطان: حرام عليج يا موزه بتظلمينا ..
موزه: ما بظلم حد ليش أظلمكم .. انت أخوي و أكبر عني و فاهم وعاقل و لك احترامي بعد ..
سلطان: زين قوليلي ليش محرجه يا موزه .. 
موزه: مب معصبه هو غصب معصبه ..
سلطان: ما تشوفين نفسج محرجه على الفاضي ..
موزه تنهدت: اللهم طولج يا روح .. 
سلطان: موزه قوليلي شو سبب توترج هذه ..
موزه: سلطان انت و شمسه مصدر ثقتي ..
سلطان: نحن ما خنا هذه الثقة إلي عطيتها حقنا .. 
موزه وأيدها على خدها : ليش ما وثقتو فيني شرات ما أنا أثق فيكم .. زين ممكن تخبرني ليش إنتو موجودين هنيه وليش صوتكم واصل تحت ؟؟ ..
سلطان يبتسم: بالعكس نحن واثقين فيج بس يمكن خايفين من إلي بصير .. " تنهد " موزه تعرفين إنه شمسه انخطبت ؟؟ ..
موزه: هيه أعرف و هي كانت مترددة واحينه اتضحت الأسباب .. و عرفت السبب ..
سلطان: و هنيه أنا عصبت منها و هي قهرتني .. شمسه فوق كل هذه مب متفهمه ولا تقدر الظروف ..
موزه: أدري ..
سلطان: خبرتني بالسالفة و زعلت منها و احينه ييت البيت لقيتها عندج و حبيت بس أوضح و أفهمها إني أباها و لا تتهور .. شمسه في كل جزء مني من جسمي و من روحي .. 
موزه: و أنا وين كنت عنكم و ليش ما خبرتوني ..
سلطان بهدوء : إنتي كنتي بروحج في عالمج يعني ما بتستفيجين لنا كنتي صغيره بعد يعني البنات لهم عالمهم .. وبعدين كانت بينا علاقة بسيطة بس .. و كبرت هذه العلاقة عقب ما انتقلنا بيتنا مثل ما يقول المثل البعيد عن العين قريب من القلب و أنا زادت بي أشواقي عقب ما انتقلنا و عطيتها رقم تلفون البيت كنا نتواصل بتلفون البيت .. تطورت العلاقة و قلت لها إني أحبج و هي بعد كانت تكن لي نفس الشعور بس نحن كنا ما ندري ببعض الصغير كبر و عرف الدنيا شو فيها و ما فيها .. و قمت اخطط لمستقبلي أنا وياها .. 
موزه معصبه : ليش معلق بنت الناس جيه يعني ..
سلطان: مب معلقها بس هي ما تتفهم الظروف ..
موزه: سلطان إلي تسويه غلط ..
سلطان: أدري غلط بس شو أسوي ما شي وسيله ..
موزه: فيه بس لو تفتح عقلك .. ليش ما خبرتني من الأول أنا بساعدك ..
سلطان: زين احينه إنتي تعرفين ساعديني ..
موزه: عندي لك حل .. انك تروح تخطبها بس و يوم بتكون جاهز عرس بها ..
سلطان: موزه هذه الحل فكرت فيه .. بس .... 
موزه: بس شوه بلاك ..
سلطان: موزه أنا يوم بخلص بيتي بخطب و بملج وبعرس في ليله وحده ..
موزه: جهزت حقه البيت انت ؟؟ .. 
سلطان: بعد جم من شهر يجهز لأنهم يجهزون بيت عبيد المعرس و عقب بيخلصون بيتي ..
موزه: انت وعبيد في حوي واحد ..
سلطان: هيه بس أول ما يجهزون بخطط حق العرس ..
موزه: الله كريم ..
سلطان: بعدج زعلانه ..
موزه: لا بس يمكن ما خذه على خاطري شوي ..
سلطان: يا الله سيري راضي شمسه ما تهون عليه تبات الليل تفكر ..
موزه: لا خلها بأدبها شويه .. 
سلطان: كيفج إنتي وربيعتج ..
موزه: لا تتصل فيها احرق أعصابها شوي .. 
سلطان: حرام عليييج قلت لج ما تهون عليه ..
موزه: أونك عاده ما يليج عليك هذه الدور ..
سلطان: ليه قلب يحب بعد مب عبيد أخوج ..
موزه: فديييييت عبيد الله يسعده إن شاء الله ويا مهره .. 
سلطان وهو يتذكره و يتذكر الكره يالي إي من صوبه لها : الله يكون في العون .. احينه أنا بسير تحت تامرين على شي .. 
موزه: هيه قول للخدامة تحطي العشا تيب حقي المدخن .. أنا بسبح وبصلي وبي .. 
سلطان: إن شاء الله .. وسار عنها موزه قعدت تفكر بسلطان و شمسه تذكرت أيامها ويا ذياب صحيح حبهم كان لنفسهم محد داري عنه حتى هي ما تعرف إنه هو يحبها بس عقب ما خذته عرفته زين تعلقت به صار كل شي في حياتها .. 
سلطان نزل تحت شاف حمدان ولد أخته قاعد يطالع التلفزيون وشوي طلعت له غنية ..
سلطان : حمدان خل الغنية .. 
حمدان: ما عرفها .. 
سلطان ياخذ عنه الرموت : هاته .. و سلطان قعد يسمع الغنية وربع غرفته و طلع منها و وياه الخيزرانه و قعد ايول .. حمدان قعد يطالع خاله و عقب سار عنده يجرب يعرف ولا لاء .. دخل عليهم خليفة أخو ذياب كل ما يكون عنده امتحان أي بيت أخوه عسب موزه تذاكر حقه .. وشاف سلطان رافع أيده و محطنها عند عصامته و أيديه الثانية ايول بها و حمدان تحت يطالعه ..
خليفة: لا يحوشك خوز .. و قعد هو الثاني ويا سلطان يود فروخته و قعد أيول بها بحركات عجيبه.. نزلت موزه و هي شاله المدخن في أيدها و على الحشرة إلي مسوينها .. رن التلفون سار له خليفة وشله و كان ذياب يالي داق لهم ...
موزه وهي محرجه : سلطان عنبوك انت شوها قعاد تسوي قصر على حس التلفزيون .. 
خليفة يقاطعها : أندوج التلفون .. 
موزه مستغربه : منوه ؟؟ ..
خليفة: ذياب .. و كان مستعيل و قعد ايول ويا سلطان و حمدان إلي سلطان قاعد اعلمه شويه من هذه الحركات .. 
....................................
من بعد 7 ساعات قضتها مهره و عبيد في الطيارة وصلت الطيارة على مطار هثرو البريطاني و كانت الساعة 7 ونص المغرب بتوقيت بريطانيا ..
مهره .. مهره ..
مهره كانت راقدة بس سمعت حد يوعيها فتحت عينها شافت عبيد جدامها ابتسمت له ..
عبيد: خل عنج هذه الابتسامات و يا الله وصلنا ..
مهره بكسل: صدق و صلنا ..
عبيد وهو يشل الابتوب: لا جذب شو راج ؟؟ محد في الطيارة غيري و غيرج .. و شويه ناس..
مهره تعدل وقايتها إلي كانت على ويهها لبست نظارتها الشفاف: يا الله .. نشت مهره من مكانها و تبعت ريلها شافت منصور بعده يطالعها وهي طبعا تضايجت من نظراته ..
عبيد بعصبيه : تغشي .. مهره لبت طلبه و أتغشت .. .. نزلت من طياره و هي كانت ورا عبيد و وراها وحده أجنبيه و عقب منصور و ولد عمه أحمد .. مهره طبعا مب لابسه إلا عباتها وشيلتها ما تخيلت ان البرد بكون جيه يدخل في العظام ..
عبيد يلتفت لها : بلاها عينج بتظهر من مكانها ..
مهره تيود إيده : بموت برد .. كانت لابسه تنوره جينج أزرق و قميص بو حمالي أحمر ..
عبيد فاج عينه : ليش مب يايبه وياج ملابس حق البرد ..
مهره: بلا بس في الشنطه .. 
عبيد تأفف : يعني تعرفين إن بريطانيا باردة لازم تلبسين شي ثجيل عليج ..
مهره بتصيح من البـرد : ما عرف زين أنا .. و كانت ما تتحمل .. عبيد ما هانت عليه يجتلها من البرد و فصخ الجاكيت ماله و عطاها حقها .. 
عبيد: هاج ..
مهره تفاجأت: لا ما بيه انت بعدين بتبرد ..
عبيد بجفاء : يعني إنتي خايفه عليه .. خذيه تراج ما بتستحملين البرد .. و سبقها مهره لبست الجاكيت ولحقت ريلها خذو الشنط و ظهر له عبيد جاكيت و لبسه و سارو خذولهم تاكسي و سارو شقت خالد أخوه يالي يسكن فيها يوم إنه إي بريطانيا .. دخلو الشقة و كانت مب نظيفة عبيد فتح عينه و اطالع مهره بخبث ..
مهره تطالعت الشقة: حبيبي مب جنه الشقة مب نظيفة ..
عبيد وهو يدخل الشنط : هيه مب نظيفة و هذه عاده مهمتج يا هانم .. تصرفي ..
مهره تطالعه بأسى : ليش أنا هذه كله بسوية .. و بنظف كل الشقة ..
عبيد يبتسم : هيه يا الله اشتغلي يا حلوه .. وسار عنها دخل غرفته و هو يضحك عليها وشوي بذلها على قولته .. مهره تمت واقفة مكانها تطالعه بعبط يوم إنه خلاها بروحها و قعدت تطالع الصالة بقرف " أنا ما با أسكن هنيه احينه من بسوي كل هذه أنا لا ما تخيل .. ما عليه لك يا عبود بتشوف " و سارت عقت شيلتها وعباتها و بدت في التنظيف بدت في الصالة إلي كانت وسيعه و مهره تنظف 10 دقايق مرت عليها وهي تنظف الصالة.. ظهر عبيد من الغرفة وهو متسبح شافها قاعدة تنظف ابتسم لها ..
عبيد مبتسم بعصبيه: إنتي ايه شو قاعدة تسوين ..
مهره بستغراب : أنظف شو قاعدة بعد أسوي انت ما قلت ليه أنظف ..
عبيد: بلا بس أنا كنت أسولف وياج ..
مهره وشوي و بتصيح : تسولف و ليش ما قلت لي حرام عليك تعبت و أنا قاعدة أنظف هذه " وهي تأشر على الصالة إلي هب انظيفة " .. 
عبيد يبا يخبي بسمته بس ما قدر " ويطالع المكان" : شو نظفتي دخيلج إنتي خربتي الدنيا هذه احينه من بردهم مكانهم .. 
مهره: و الله أنا ما قلت لك أنا فاشلة في هذه الشي ..
عبيد وهو مربع أيده: خلاص روحي خذيلج دُش قبل لا يوصلون عمال التنظيف .. أنا تونيه داق حقهم .. 
مهره و العبرة خانقتها : و ليش ما قلت من الأول خست و أنا قاعدة أنظف ..
عبيد : تراني احينه قلت لج .. يا الله بسرعة روحي قبل لا يوصلون .. مهره زعلت من حركته أصلن مهره حساسة بدرجه كبيرة بس صبورة .. دخلت الغرفة وسارت لشنطه و طلعت منها ثياب وهي مقهورة من عبيد وحركاته .. عقب 15 دقيقه ظهرت مهره وهي لابسه جلابيه عاديه لونها أحمر و يا بيج دخل عليها عبيد .. وهي كانت بتسحي شعرها وبترقد ..
عبيد: وين سايره إلبسيلج شي لأنا بنظهر ..
مهره : ليش بعد و الله تعبانه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ..
عبيد: قلت لج عمال التنظيف بيون و ما يصير تقعدين هنيه ..
مهره : إن شاء الله .. وسارت غرفه الملابس وظهرت لها من الشنط تنوره ثجيــله لونها أحمـر و قميص يوصلها لرجبتها أسود تليج بالطلعة ولبستها ولبست عباتها و شيلتها وظهرت .. وهم طالعين كانو عمال التنظيف توهم واصلين .. 
نزلت هي و ريلها من عمارتهم إلي مب فخمه وايد و سارت تتمشى وياه طبعا هي زعلانه وهو مب ملاحظ زعلها..
مهره في داخلها تقول: عنبوك أنا زعلانه تعال راضيني .. شسالفتة هذه لا يكون أنا ماخذه حجر .. لا فديته ما يهون عليه عبادي حبيبي .. بس ليش هو جيه .. لا يمكن أطباعة جيه .. فديت أطباعك أنا .. 
عبيد يطالعها شافها تطالعه فحب يحرجها : بلاج جيه تطالعيني " بأسلوب دفش "
مهره عصبت من أسلوبه : لا ما في شي " و جلبت بويهها و قعدت تطالع الرقعه " 
عبيد في داخله : أنا براويج يا أخت ذياب إن ما خليتج تتعذبين .. " يبتسم بخبث " مهره قعدت تلتفت بحاواليها بعصبيه و كان شكلها حلو .. بس في واحد ملاحظ هذه الحلاوة في ويه مهره منصور إلي مب ياينه رقاد فظهر هو و ولدعمه يتمشون في البلاد شاف مهره ويا عبيد استانس لأنه شافهم و يبا يعرف وين يسكنون ..
أحمد : يا ريال بس عاده خلنا نرد و الله أبا أرقد ..
منصور: يا أخي انت ما بسك رقاد من أول ما ظهرنا من الإمارات و انت راقد بسك عنبوك مخيسه رقاد بس يا ريال بسك .. أنا يايبنك عسب ترقد ولا .....
أحمد يقطع رمسه منصور: بتذلنا أنا لودريت جان ما ييت أصلن .. ألتزمو الصمت عقب عشر دقايق ..
أحمد: أنا يوعان ما بتأكلنيه .. 
منصور وهو سارح و انتبه على ولدعمه : شو بغيت .. هيه يا الله حتى أنا يوعان .. سار هو وياه صوب ما واقف عبيد ويا مهره يتشرون أكل بس للأسف عبيد ومهره سارو من المكان إلي واقفين فيه قبل لا يوصل منصور .. منصور تضايج ما يدري ليش هو قاعد يلحقها من مكان لمكان يوم إنه يشوفها .. اتشرولهم عشا وعقب روحو عسب يرقدون .. عقب ساعة رد عبيد ومهره شقتهم و مهره على طول سارت و قعدت تصيح فيها لأنها استوحشت و اشتاقت لأهلها و عقبها ما قاومت و رقدت ما سوت لعبيد أي سالفة حتى عشا ما تعشت من الضيج .. وعبيد قعد يطالع التلفزيون و عقب رقد في الصالة ما حب يرقد عند مهره .. 
الساعة 3 و نص بليل كانت مهره راقدة وشوي تسمع أصوات غريبة وقويه ما عرفت شو هي ألتفتت وهي منسدحه على الشبريه عسب تشوف ريلها .. 
مهره وهي تقعد من مكانها : عبيد وينك .. بس عبيد مش موجود و الحبيبه خافت حتى من مكانها ما رامت تقوم .. و شوي تسمع ضربه قويه صرخت فيها مهره و بسرعة بسرعة نشت من مكانها وظهرت برع و ربعت في الممر إلي يفصل بين الصالة و الغرف إلي موجودة في الشقة و صطدمت بشي كانت خايفة وشوي ..
عبيد وهو متروع : بلاج حياتي ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

مهره أطالعته بسرعة و عرفته هو لوت عليه بقوه من الخوف ونزلن دموعها من عينها الخايفه و كانت بين أدين عبيد وعبيد مب عارف شو بلاها حرمته كانت ترتجف بين أيده ..
عبيد بحنان: مهره بلاج أنا وياج هنيه .. هذه رعد لا تخافين ..
مهره وهي تصيح : انت وينك ليش خليتني بروحي حبيبي .. " وكانت تشهق في رمستها "
عبيد يبتسم " حتى وهي خايفه هذه الكلمه ما تخوز من حلجها " : أنا هني بس عاده لا تصيحين .. " بحنان " 
مهره و جنها صغيره : ما عرف سمعت صوت قوي تروعت وايد .. 
عبيد حزت في خاطره: تعالي زين استريحي شوي شوي .. و قعدو في الممر و هي بعدها لاويه عليه .. 
عبيد يبتسم لأنها متشبثة فيه : زين إنتي ما تعرفين إنه في هذه الوقت بريطانيا يكون عندهم الجو أمطار و ثلوج بعد .. مهره أيدها جريب ثمها و ترتجف و ساكتة ما عارفه شو تقول و شعرها على ويهها ..
عبيد يضمها أكثر له عسب بس تتطمن كانت صج خايفه وترتجف أول مره عبيد يحس بالخوف كان صج خايف عليها ..
عبيد يبعد مهره : أنا الصراحة بردان بسير أسوي شي يدفي تبين أيب لج .. " يبتسم "
مهره : وين بتروح لا ما تخلني بروحي ودني وياك ..
عبيد: هدي هدي .. وبعدين أنا وين بسير المطبخ وبي ..
مهره: لا ما تخلني بروحي .. 
عبيد : زين يا الله قومي .. سارو المطبخ كانت تحاسب إنها ما تمشي بروحها و عبيد بموت من الضحك عليها بس ما يحب إنه يوضح لها .. 
في مكان ثاني من البلاد كان منصور راقد و أحمد بعد أول ما سمعوا الرعد أحمد بطل عينه و نش من مكانه بسرعة و اطالع منصور ..
أحمد يطالع منصور متروع : سمعت أنا إلي سمعته ..
منصور إلي سمع بس مسوي نفسه عادي : هي سمعته شو يعني ارقد عادي يا أخي رعد ..
أحمد: قوي الصراحة ..
منصور: الناس تقول سبحان الله ..
أحمد وهو يرد يرقد و يحطي أيد على راسه ومنجلب جهة اليسار صوب منصور و يسولف وياه ..
أحمد: الصراحة عندهم جو روووووعه .. 
منصور: هذه الجو إذا عندنا في البلاد و الله و الله الناس لا تخاف ..
أحمد: كيفك هو نخاف بالعكس بنحمد ربنا عليه ..
منصور: طال عمرك ما نصبر عن الشمس نحن .. تراث تراث .. 
أحمد : شو تراث الشمس ؟.. الحمد الله و الشكـر ..
منصور : انت ما تبا ترقد و تريح العالم منك ..
أحمد يغني : تبغي الصدق أجذب عليك .. و الله ما يايني رقاد ناولني الماي إلي حذاك بشوف..
منصور وهو يعطيه الماي : استغفر ربك انت ما تشوف الساعة جم .. 
أحمد من بعد ما شرب : أححححححححححح عادي نحن في بريطانيا .. 
منصور محرج : المرة اليايه يوم بتشرب في ختراع اسمه قلاص مب بحلجك ترا في ناس بعد تبا تشرب .. " يأشر على عمره "
أحمد يبا يحره : و الله كيفي المهم إنيه اشبع .. يا الله فمان الله أنا برقد فرجاءا عن الإزعاج .. Ok حبيبي .. ويرد يرقد ..
منصور: أنا شو مرقدني عندك أنا .. بسير غرفتيه احسن ..
أحمد وهو يسحبه من بيجامته : أقعد يا ريال ترانا راقدين ويا بعض.. منصور قعد يطالعه غمز حقه أحمد ابتسم منصور ورد يرقد ويا ولد عمه .. أما عند عبيد و مهره عبيد قاعد يسويله كابتشينو و مهره واقفة حذاله .. عبيد تذكر شي و جان يبا يظهر .. 
مهره تلتفت له باهتمام: وين بتسير ؟؟؟ 
عبيد : بسير الصالة وبي ..
مهره: بسير وياك ..
عبيد: ما يصير كل مكان بتسيرين ويايه .. خلج ثانيه وبرجع .. سار عبيد و خذ له 3 دقايق و شوي تسمع صوت رعد بس كان خفيف قعدت تطالع سقف المطبخ بخوف .. دخل عليها عبيد شافها وهز راسه مبتسم .. 
عبيد: ها تراني ييت .. صار بج شي ..
مهره تهز راسه : لا ما صار.. تعال خلص الكابتشينو .. جبت له في كوب وعطته ..
عبيد: ما تبين إنتي ..
مهره: لا ما أبي ..
عبيد: أحسن لج بعد .. يا الله نسير الصالة .. ظهر عنها وظهرت وياه و قعدو في الصالة هو قعد يشرب وهو ساكت مهره كانت تطالعه وهو يشرب طبعا عبيد مستحي من نظراتها بس ما سوالها سالفة ..
عبيد: ليش تطالعيني .. 
مهره استحت وبجرأة منها: ليش جيه أسلوبك دفش ..
عبيد تحراها بتستحي وهو يبا يضحك عليها بس غريبة ردت عليه : هذه أسلوبي و ما بغيره ..
مهره: ما حلو .. 
عبيد رفع حاجب : عادي عندي رايج ما يهمني ..
مهره رفعت راسها له : زين دامه ما يهمك أنا سايره أرقد تصبح على خير .. نشت من مكانها وهي فاجه عينها كيف ظهرت منها هذه الرمسه احينه بترقد بروحها وهو بيقعد هنيه في الصالة بروحها خايفه الله يعينج .. دخلت الحجرة وعبيد يشرب وهو هادي يعرفها بتظهر بس مهره من الخوف غطت عمرها ورقدت .. وعقب 15 دقيقه دخل عليها شافها راقدة ..
...................................... 
موجود في القصه شخصيه منصور !! له دور في القصة ؟؟ 
و شمسه بتم زعـلانه من سلطان ؟؟ و بترفض الريال إلي خطبها ؟؟ 
و هند الجــزء إلي طاف ما سارت المستشفى هزركم بتسير الجزء إلي ياي و شو بتقول لها الدكتووووره ؟؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

:: الجـــــــــــــــــزء التــــــــــــــــــــــــاسع ::
السـاعة 11 ونــــص الضحـــى ..
دخـلت هند هي و أمها و كانت يايه من المستشفى و على طول سارت غرفتــها و قعدت فيها تفكـــر ..
الدكتورة تبتسم: أنا أشوف إنه فحوصاتج ما فيها شي بس يمكن هذه تأخير و تأخير وارد يا خت هند ..
هند: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه مشكووووره ما تقصريـــن ..
الدكتورة : لا تخافين في أي لحظه بتكونين حامل و إنتي لا تشيلين هم يا خت هند ..
هند: مشكورة دكتورة " و قامت من مكانها و ظهرت و هي شايله الهم في ويهها .. انسدحت على الشبرية و قعدت تفكـر و تفكر بذياب " آآآآآآآه أنا هب مرتااحه وياك يا ذياب و يييينك انت يومني محتاجتلك زود ليتك ويايه يا ذياب " وشوي و هي تفكر فيه اتصل لـها ذياب ..
هند وهي تشيل التلفون : ألووو ..
ذيـباب : مررررررررحاب الساااااااع ..
هند: مرااااحب هلا انت ويييينك ؟؟ ..
ذياب: شو أجوووفج تولهتي عليه هاه ..
هند بدون نفس : أكيد عيل شو تتحرا ..
ذياب هب عايبتنه هند: بــلاج هنادي ليش جيه حسج ؟؟ ..
هند: لا ما فيني شي..
ذياب بجديه : بلااااااااااااج ؟؟ قول ليه .. 
هند: و لا شي عادي بس مضايجه ..
ذياب: شو إلي مضيج بـج ..
هند: انت بعيييييد عنيه ..
ذياب : هند دخيلج خبريني شو فيج .. زين سرتي المستشفى ؟؟ ..
هند : آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه هيه ..
ذياب حس فيها : شو قالت لج ..
هند: ما قالت شي بس خبرتني إنه الحمل يمكن يتأخر.. و أنـا.........
ذياب: هذه إلي مضيج بج صـــح ..
هند: ................... 
ذياب : هند قولي الحمد الله .. و بعدين ما قالت لج إنج ما تيبين عيال قالت بيتأخر يعني في أمل ..
هند: الحمد الله .. ذياب رد دبي ..
ذياب: تونيه في بدايه الأسبوع يعني ما بقدر احدر دبي ..
هند: الله يخليك ذياب طلبتك انا أباك ..
ذياب: إن شاء الله بحاول أي اليوم لا تحاتين بس إنتي غيري المود بسرعة بجوف ..
هند ابتسمت له : إن شاء الله ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

.............................................
الساعة 1 و نص الظـهر .. موزه توها يايه من الدوام نزلت من السيارة و قفلتها و مشت إلين باب الصاله و حمدان توه ياي من المطبخ شايل ماي في أيده ابتسمت له موزه ..
موزه : منو يايبنك ؟؟ ..
حمدان يطالع كوب الماي لا ينجب عنه : عميه .. أمايه حمد مريـض ..
موزه تطالع: بلاه مريـض..
حمدان: يدوه داخـل تعالي .. موزه سارت ورا حمدان و بخطوات ثجيله و بطنها جدامها " بلاه حمد " و دخـلت الصاله شاف أمها قاعده تحت و فارد ريلها و حمد موطي راسه على ريلها و يطالع التلفزيون و ريحه البيت فكس ..
موزه: السلام عليج أمايه " و تطالع حمد " 
أم خالد: و عليكم السلام حبيبتي.. 
موزه تحطي أيدها على يبهت حمد: اشفيه حمد أميه..
أم خالد: مادريبه يا أميه سرت أسوي الغدا حق أبوج و خوانج و عقبها ييت و شفته منسدح على الغنفه و يطالعني و سرت له و إلا في حمه ..
موزه: بسم الله عليك حبيبي.. حمد أطالع أمه و سار لها و عينه أدمع من الحمه.. و موزه ما عرفت شو تسوي و قعدت تهوس على راسه .. 
موزه: و ين حبيبي يعورك .. " و حمد قعد بهدوئه يطالع التفزيون و حمدان يسوي حقه حركات و هو يضحك بس شكله ماله بارض لحد " إليـن العـصر و حالت حمد بعدها الحمه ما رضت تخف عنه و موزه وايد خافت و بعدها ما رقدت و بزور حطت في حلجها شي خافت عليه وايـد .. و عقبها اتصلت أم خالد في ولدها خالد عسب ايب حقهم الدكتور لأن موزه ما تقدر تروح المستشفى .. و عقبها بعشرين دقيقه و صل الدكتور بس حمد ما يبا غير أمه و موزه تسمعه يوم إنه يصيـح في الغرفه إلي حذا الصالة ..
خالد وهو ظاهر من الغرفة : موزه تعالي ..
موزه: هاه بلاه ..
خالد: ما يبا حد عنلاته ..
أم خالد: مازيـن عليك ادعي على الولد وهو مريض ..
خالد: إن شاء الله الوالده بس موزه تعالي .. نشت موزه وتغشت و دخلت الغرفه إلي فيها حمد وهو يصيح و الدكتور قاعد يسولف له بس حمد مسوي حقه طاف .. وقفت موزه جدا حمد و طالع حمد امه و قعد ميود فيها وكشف عنه الدكتور ..
الدكتور : حرارته وياد مرتفعه و صلت الأربيعن و لازم ادخلونه المستشفى ..
خالد: إن شاء الله دكتور ..
الدكتور : بسرعة هاه أنا بكون هناكي مويود .. ترا إن خليتونه جيه بتستوي حالته صعبه و بيأثر على رأته وهذه بعده ياهـل يعني بيتضرر .. 
خالد: إن شاء الله دكتور نحن وراك .. و ظهر عنهم الدكتور و سارت موزه لبست شيلتها و عباتها وسرحو صوب بيت أبو خالد حدر حمدان ويدته و على طول سرحو المستشفى .. 
.............................................
على باب بيت أم عمـر ذياب بكشخته واقف يتريا هند تظهر كان لابس كندوره كحلي غامج " الختم " و غتره بيضه صار له ربع ساعه يتريا هند و عقبها ياته هند وركبت حذاله و قعد يمشيها على دبي .. 
ذياب يبتسم لهند : هاه شو رايج تراني مايود عندج ..
هند تبتسم له : مشكور ما تقصـر يا بو حمدان ..
ذياب: العفو .. احينه في أماكن تبين تروحين لها ..
هند: أي مكان ما تفرق عندي المهم أكون وياك ..
ذياب: حاظريـن لطيبين عيوني .. 
هند تطالعه : تسلملي عينك الغالي .. 
ذياب: فديـتج والله .. هاه شو المود احينه ..
هند: زين الحمد الله ..
ذياب: خير إن شاء الله .. 
.............................................

----------


## حنين الأمل

في لندن عند عبيد و مهره كانت مهره توها قايمه من رقادها ما تبا تفكـر بالي صار لها أمس و دخلت الحمام و سبحت و عقبها ظهرت و كانت لابسه جلابية عاديه لونها أزرق ووياه لون وردي .. سارت صوب التسريحة نشفت شعرها و ظهرت لعبيد عسب تسويله الريوق لأنه تأخر على الجامعة .. ظهرت لصالة وشافته منسدح على الغنفه و راقد .. سوت الريوق وسارت صوبه قعدت تتأمل في ملامحه الهادي و كان شمله روعه و محطي أيده على راسه ابتسمت له ..
مهره: عبيد عبيد حبيبي قوم الساعة ثمان و نص قوم .. عبيد بعده راقد و ما يحب حده يوعيه و نومه ثجيل ..
مهره: عبيد يا الله قوم " و قعدت تهزه بس ما شي فايده " عبيد قوم عبيد .. عبيد انتبه لها و عقد حوايبه و أطالعها بعصبيه و قعد يحتقرها ليش إنه و عته ..
مهره خافت : قوم لا تتأخر عن الجامعة .. عبيد تذكـر الجامعة و قام من مكانه بسرعة بسرعة و سار و سبح على السريع و لبس بنطلون بني معاه فانيله بيضه مخططه ببني و فوقه جاكيت بني كامل و لبسه على السريع و شال جل في أيده و رجع فيه شعره و عقب سار عند الكبت و فتح و شال أوراقه وظهر من الغرفة و مر على الصالة شافته مهره ..
مهره: تعال ما تبا ريوق .. أشر لها بأنه ما يبا و ظهر من الشقة و وقف أصنصير و نزل وهو ظاهر من البناية دز حارس البناية ..
آندر : What sup sir 
عبيد وهو يطالع : أوووهووووه .. Sorry sorry..
أندرو : No don’t worry sir .. ما سواله سالفه عبيد وربع عنه عسب يلحق على التسجيل .. وصل عبيد للجامعه و كان صج تعبان رياضه من الصبح و صل و نفسه سريع و دخل عند Student serves وخذو منه الأوراق و قالوله لإنه مقبول و أوراقه واصله من قبل و عطوه الجدول و سرح عنهم وهو يمشي لأنه يبا يروح حس بعمره يوعان و هو جدا الكوفي شوب و حدر له و شرب له " موكا " و ستدويشات جبن .. إلي كانو في نفس الكوفي شوب منصور و أحمد ..
أحمد: و الله ما شفتها جيف قاعده تطالعني تتحرا بعد إلي صار برد لها ..
منصور: جيه أباك خلق حب ريح ..
أحمد: فرقتني عن هليه ..
منصور: زين غير السالفة..
أحمد وهو يطال آيس كريم : طالع طالع منو هناك ..
منوصر يطالع عبيد: هيييييييييييييه ..
أحمد: تعرفه شوووه ؟؟ ..
منصور: لا بس شفته في الطيارة..
أحمد: شكله خقاق عنبوه .. 
منصور: شو تبابه الريال هاه ..
أحمد: يا أخي ما أحب الخقاقيين ..
منصور: لا إله إلا الله ..
أحمد يبتسم له: محمد الرسول الله.. طاع طاع نش من مكانه بروح .. 
منصور يطالعه : هيه خله برايه .. و ظهر عبيد من الكوفي شوف لحظ نظراتهم له بس هو مسويلهم طاف أنه ما شافهم و عقب حدر بنايتهم .. وهو على دربه شاف بنت صغيره و شعرها مبلل و شكلها توها طالع من سبوحتها و عمرها بعمـر حمدان ولد خته ابتسم لها و سار صوبها .. 
عبيد: شحالج .. " قعدت تطالعه ماسوت له سالفه " .. عبيد شالها.. شسمج يا حلوه ..
شيخه تطالع ويهه : شييييخه ..
عبيد: هلا هلا بشيييييييخه " يعيب عليها " وين باباه ..
شيخه: دوام ..
عبيد: هييييييييييييه .. من وين انتي ؟؟ ..
شيخه: مناك " تأشر على باب الشقة " 
عبيد بعبط : الله حلووووو .. مال وين انتي من الكويت ؟؟ ..
شيخه: لا..
عبيد: عيل من وين ؟؟ .. 
شيخه: مناك.. مكان بعيد سافرنا نحن..
عبيد ابتسم لها: هلا والله بأهــل نحن و الله.. من بوظبي ؟؟ ..
شيخه بعينها الوساع و ببراءة : لا لا عمر من دبي ..
عبيد عوره راسه : يعني من وين إنتي من دبي من الشارجه و من بوظبي من وين ..
شيخه: هيه 
عبيد : الله يلعني يوم ييت أسألج .. تعورين الراس ..
شيخه ضحكت ضحكه صغيره : عمر ياب ليه حلاوة ..
عبيد: منو عمور ؟؟ ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

شيخه: عمور يسوق سياره يوديني عند يدوه ..
عبيد يطوف لها : هييييه انا بعد اسوق سيارة يوم برد البلاد بوديج بسيارتيه ..
شيخه: لا باباه بيفتن عليك ..
عبيد: ليش ؟؟
شيخه : عيييب منقووود ..
عبيد : عاشت الموااااطنه حي ذا الفيس " وباسها على خدها " 
شيخه تمسح مكان ما باسها عبيد بعصبيه: عيب عيب أقولك منقود..
عبيد ضحك بصوت عالي : فدييييتج .. خلاص إنتي صديقتي انزين ..
شيخه: انزين حتى عمور ..
عبيد: لا عاده أنا ما أرضا تصادقين غيري..
شيخه: عادي عمر.. كانت تسمع صوت و هي داخل الشقة و يوم ضحك عرفته و فتحت باب الشقة عسب تشوفه و كان يرمس و يا شيخه و يضحك أول مره تشوفه يضحك جيه ..
عبيد يطالع مهره : شواخ حبيبتي شوفي الوحش ..
شيخه تطالع صوب ما عبيد أشر لها: وينه..
عبيد: هناكي ..
شيخه: ماماه أنا أخاف .. عبيد ابتسم لبراءتها..
مهره تي صوبهم : بذمتك هذه الويه الملائكي يقولون عنه وحش ..
عبيد: عاشت وايد مصدقه عمـرج ..
مهره بثقه : هيه عيـل شو تتحـرا .. " و تطالع شيخه " تعالي حبيبتي ..
شخيه خافت : ما ما ما بسير .. 
مهره اطالعت عبيد: حرام عليك روعت البنية تتحراني وحش ..
عبيد يطالع شيخه إلي كانت في حضنه: لا حبيبتي هذه عمره الحلوة..
شيخه تبتعد و تدفن عمرها في عبيد: أخـاف.. وشوي تظهر الخدامة يالي هي الثانية سمعت حس عبيد وهو يرمس شيخه ..
ناتي : شيكه تألي .. 
عبيد يطالع باب شقه قوم شيخه : يا الله شواخ هذي البشكاره تناديج .. و نزلها من عليه و على طول ربعت الشكه و هي خايفه من مهره .. 
مهره : حرام عليك البنت احينه تخافنيه ..
عبيد أونه محـرج : بس يا الله قومي ادخلي داخـل بشوف .. مدت بوزها شبرين و حدرو الشقه .. 
مهره تطالع عبيد إلي قعد على الغنفه و فتح الاب توب : ما تبا ريوق ..
عبيد يعابل الاب توب : لا كليــــت ..
مهره: حسااااافه كان ودي أكل وياك .. " عبيد مارد قعد يكمل شغلـه " زين قوم يا الله ..
عبيد يطالعها : بلاج ..
مهره: قـــوم يا الله تعال سو ويايه غــدا ..
عبيد رجع ظهره و قعد يطالعها : نعــم أنا ما ادخــل المطبخ يعني يكون فعلمج ..
مهره: زين ساعدني ..
عبيد يوقف : هذه الشغله لــكم هب لنا نحن الرياييل ..
مهره: هيه أعـرف بس بعد هب عيب الريال يساعد حرمته صح " و غمزت له " 
عبيد " ما بتغلبيني يا حلوه " : أنا بسرح أرقـد و إنتي إذا أذن الأذان وعيني زين .. و سار عنها و هي قعدت تطالعه و نشت من مكانها و سارت المطبخ تسوي الغدا ..
.................................................. ..

في الإمارات وصل خالد المستشفى و كشف الدكتور عن حمد و سوالفه شويه فحوصات عسب يطمن على الولد و قال لهم إنه لازم يرقد في المستشفى اليوم ليتابع حالته و لازم الحمه تخف لأنه هذه ارتفاعها بضره .. و في الغرفه إلي فيها حمد راقد ..
خالد يطالع موزه إلي تطالع ولدها: حمد الله على سلامته يا موزه..
موزه تطالعه : الله يسلمك يابو سارة ..
خالد: يا الله قويمي انتي ردي البيت و أنا بقعد عنده ..
موزه: لا يا خالد أنا بقعد عنده ..
خالد: هيه بس أميه اتقول إنه انتي ما راتحتي من يوم يايه من الدوام و هذه و قفتج ..
موزه تبتسم له : مشكور يا خالد و ما عليه أنا بقعد عند الولد ..
خالد: موزه لا تستوين عنيده يا الله طوفي جداميه ..
موزه: خالد لو إنيه ما عرف حمد جان سرحت البيت بدون ما تخبرني .. خالد حمد أنا اعرفه إذا ما لقاني بيقعد يصيح و ما بيسكت أدريبه ..
خالد: على راحتج بس بقول حق أميه اطرش خوليه و لا شموه لـج ..
موزه: مشكور ما تقصر..
خالد: العفو.. ذياب في الدوام ؟؟ ..
موزه: هيه في الدوام ..
خالد: هيييه .. " و يطالع حمد " مبزاي ولدج ..
موزه: شووو لا حبيبي ولديه مب مبزاي شرات ساروه بنتك ..
خالد: هاه اسمع حد يغلط على بنيتي ..
موزه: رح زين هذه بنت هذه ..
خالد: يا الله عاده عن الغلط..
موزه: أسميييييييييييييها دلوووووووعه ..
خالد: هب وايد شويه و بعدين الدلع مخلوق حق البنات هب الأولاد ..
موزه: و كله حاطه على حمدان ولديه الفقير المسكين ..
خالد: هو ليش جيه دومه يضربها يا بوج ما خلا عليها عظم صاحي ..
موزه: خله يأدبها الدلوووعه " و ابتسمت " 
خالد: أيه ما يسوى علينا هذه قبل لا ياخذها مسوي فيها جيه عيل جيف يوم بياخذها ؟؟..
موزه تضحك : لا عاده ذيج الزمان ما يروم يسويلها شي أنا بوقف له ..
خالد يبتسم لها : هيه جيه أباج خاله و عمه زينه لها .. عيل خله أي يوم و يقولون ضاربنها و لا شاتمنها أسميني ما بسكت عنه و بأدبه ..
موزه: لا إن شاء الله بيتفاهمو .. و بعدين حصة ما بتسكت هنه ..
خالد: هبت ريــح هذه الحرمة "وشوي يرن تلفونه و كانت سارة بنته " ألــــــوه..
ساره وهي تصيح : ألوه ألوه باباه ..
خالد يطالع موزه: هلا حبيبيتي اشفيج ..
ساره و هي تباغم : باباه حمدانوه الجلب ضربنيه على راسي ..
خالد: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.. و جيه ضربج .. " يطالع موزه و يهز براسه " 
سارة : ما اعرف و الله لا أضربه والله " و تحولف الحرمة " 
خالد ابتسم: هيه حبيبتي لا تخلينه بيضربج اضربينه .. وينه هو أحينه ؟؟ ..
سارة: عند إديده .. 
خالد: زين وين أمج..
ساره تمسح دموعها: ماماه باباه يباج .. " و عطت أمها السماعة و قعدت حذاها ..
حصة: ألو..

----------


## حنين الأمل

خالد يبتسم: Halooooooooooo you speak English.
حصة تبتسم: خالد أرمس عدل ..
خالد يتمصخر عليها : No speak English ??
حصة أونها حرجت : خـــالد عاد ..
خالد يضحك : شحـــالج و شحال أبـوج .. 
حصة: الحمد الله بخير و عافية ما نشكي باس .. 
خالد: زين إنتي احينه خوزي الحرمه عن ريلها و الله بيكفينا شره ..
حصة ما فهمت شو يقول : عن منووووه ؟؟ ..
خالد: عن ريل بنتج من احينه ذابحنها من الضرب ..
حصة فهمت و ابتسمت : هههههههههههههه اسكت حد من العرب قاعد حذالي .. 
سارة اطالعت أمها : ماماه ترمسين عني لاه اعرف أنا أعرف " و باغمت الحرمة و العبره خنقتها "
حصة : لا حبيبتي هب انتي هذه عموه موزه عسب ته** حمدان لـج .. بس سارة هب مصدقه .. 
خالد: سكتي بنتج انتي احينه و أنا خلاف بيكم زين و يمكن بعد أتأخر ..
حصة : إن شاء الله فمان الله .. 
خالد يطالع موزه : مشكله يوم إنه عندك يهال دلوعين و مبزاي على الآخـر .. موزه اطالعته و رفعت له حايــب..
.................................................. ..
عقب ما خلص عبيد من صلاته على طول سدح عمره على الشبريه و في نفس اللحظة دخلت عليه مهره ..
مهره: عبيد ما تبا غدا يا الله تعال..
عبيد يطالعها: زين بي بي.. و ظهرت و هو قام من مكانه و ظهر وراها شافها سايره المطبـخ أما هو سار غرفه الطعام يطالع شو الغدا قعد على السفرة يترياها و عقبها بدقيقتي ياته و شايله الماي وياها .. 
مهره تطالع عبيد: تفضل.. " عبيد قعد يطالع الأكـل " مسويتلك مجبوس والله بيعيبك " و عبيد نقل نظره لصحن السلطة " هذه سلطه بعد بتعيبك مسويتها لك " عبيد وهو يعض على شفايفة ويطالع الصحن إلي حذال الماي " هذه سلطه روب .. " عبيد اطالع صوب سلطه الروب " ..
مهره بعبـط : هذا ماي .. عبيد ما استحمل و قام من مكانه و سار المطبخ و قعد ناقع عليها من الضحك بس ما ظهر صوت عن لا تسمعه و عقبها شال التباسكو وروح صوبها .. مهره من ظهر عنها عبيد اضايجت تتحرا ما عيبه الأكـل بس شافته وهو ياي من المطبخ و قعد مجابلنها ..
مهره: آسفه أدري ما عيبك الأكـل بس اشو أسوي .. 
عبيد و بدون أي تعبير على ويهه و بنبره غليظة : نجبي الغدا ..
مهره ابتسمت و شافته يمد الصحن صوبها و شالته عنه و حطت له و قعد هو يطال و هي تطالعه تتريا يقول شي بس هو ما تكلم ..
مهره تطالع بإعجاب : عيبك الغدا ..
عبيد مهتم بأكـل : هممممممممممممممم " و هز راسه " 
مهره تباني أزيد لـك ؟ ..
عبيد اطالعها بعصبيه : لاء ..
مهره تبا تغير الجو المتوتر: زين قولي تسلم أيدج.. عبيد كمـل أكـله و لا سوا لها أي سالفة .. مهره تعبت منه و حطت لها في صحن و قعدت تاكـل .. و عقب الغـدا عبيد قعد يطالع التلفزيون و مهره في المطبخ تنظف و عقبها ياته بدله الجاي و القهوة و يوم شافها ابتسم على بس هي ما لحظت .. 
مهره تيلس حذاله : هاه تبا شاي .. 
عبيد أونه هب مهتم لها يطالع التلفزيون : هيه .. مهره جبت له الشاي و مدت أيدها له و هي تطالع التلفزيون و ما انتبهت وهو بعد نفس الحركة إلي مسويتها هو مسويها و بالغلط يات أيده في أيدها و انجب الجاي عليهم و إلي تأثر أكثـر مهره ..
عبيد يبعد أيده :أسسسسسسسسسسسسسس " و غمض عينه من الألم " مهره صرخت صرخه صغيره .. عبيد اطالعها يبا يفتن عليها بس شافها بعد هي مغمضه عينها و ميوده أيدها بألم .. ما هانت عليه يفتن عليها .. مهره انتبهت على عمرها و قامت من مكانها و سارت المطبخ و شغلت الماي : أنا غبيه أنا غبيه احينه بفتن عليه و الله آسفة يا عبيد و الله آسفة .. عبيد تنهد و قام من مكانه و سار لها المطبخ وو قف حذالها و مسك أيدها وشافها حمررره على بشرتها البيضة ..
عبيد يطالع أيدها و مستهم: تعالي نحن احينه ما عندنا شي بس بنتقزر .. مشا و مشت هي وياه ماسك أيدها مهره بدنيا دايره عليها نست الألم نست كل شي بوقفتها ويا عبيد .. قعدها عبيد على الشبريه و سار و ياب لها معجون و حطى لها على أيدها ..
عبيد: ما عليه ما يستاهل تسيرين المستشفى لأنه حرق من الدرجه النص بعد " و ابتسم لها " 
مهره نزلت عينها و كانت ايده بعدها في أيدها و شافت أيده الحنطاوية بعد محمره و شالت المعجون من أيده ..
مهره مبتسمة : حتى انت تبا معجون " و حطت له " و جرحك بعد من الدرجة النص .. و قامت عنه عسب تنظف المكان إلي انجب فيه الشاي وهو قعد يطالعها و تنهد و انسدح على شبريته ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

أما في شقه أحمد و منصور.. منصور توه واصـل شال في أيده الأغراض ..
منصور : أحمدوووووه أحمدووووه تعالي ..
أحمد وهو ظاهر من المطبخ و في أيده قلاص ماي : هلا بـلاك انت ..
منصور: يعني ما بتي تشل عنيه شوه ..
أحمد و أيده على فريم المطبخ و يأشر له بعينه : شووو هذا ..
منصور محرج: يا الجلب تعال شيله هذه زطك الله ياخذ عدوك ..
أحمد فرحان: هلا والله هات هاته عنك لا اتعب عمـرك انت أمره أنا حاظر أفا عليـك ..
منصور: كـله بس عسب أكـل و لا أنا بتوقف ليه مسطن ..
أحمد: فدييييتك عارفنيه ولد عمك أنا ..
منصور وهو يسير صوب الصالة : قووووم سير هاتلنا الغـدا قــوم ..
أحمد مبتسم: إن شـــاء الله مـــا طلب ولـــد العم في أوامـر ثانية ..
منصور يشغل التلفزيون : لا سير هاته انت بس ..
أحمد يسحب منصور من على جتفه: قوم ويايه على الأقل يب المـأي يا الفاسد .. و سارو المطبخ عسب يجهزون حقهم الغـدا ..

.................................................. ..

في الإمارات سلطان قاعد ويا ربعه في ستار بوكس في الستي سنتر و قاعديـن سوالف و يا ربعهم ..
سهيل ولد عمه سلطان و مايد: جب زيــن انت اصلن ما تنفع إلي ينفع عبيد أخخخ بس أخخ تزوج ..
سلطان: هيه بويه لازم هذه المساعد في المغازل ..
صالح ربيعهم : ما عليـك منه زيـن خله ويلي عنك ..
سهيل: هاه مايد ما بتسير ويايه عند هذولي الغراشيـب ..
مايد يطالع صوب الغراشيب : لا بويه لا تودنيه هندهن تراني أنا البستحي منهن ..
حميد : أسميك يا سهيل .. أقولك قوم يا الله انا بسير وياك ..
سهيل: بس أبا أطالعهمن ما أبا أرمسهن ..
حميد: هيه دامها جيه خلاص سرينا .. وقام سهيل وياه حميد و سرحو صوب البنات ..
مايد: شو يبوبهن بس لو وحده تبرد فواديه و تسويلهم حركه قويه جان و الله اضحك عليهم ..
صالح يضحك : شوف شوف سهيل هب سهل الريال ..
مايد : مسكيييين حالك يا حميد .. سهيل و حميد يفتـرن صوب البنيات و بنيات متات ضحك عليهن و عقبها روحن البنات عنهم ووقف سهيل يطالعهن بويه خالي من التعابيـر .. 
سلطان يضحك : تعال بويه تعال اسميها قفطه .. وهو يطالع سهيل لمح ذياب خاطف من ورا سهيل و عقبها انتبه له و شافه ذياب و كانت وياه حرمه مغشايه " هذه ذياب شسالفه و احينه بدايه الأسبوع "
سهيل ييلس مكانه : و الله ما يستحن من بنات ..
صالح: شو تبابهن ؟؟ ..
سهيل: و بعد نترزق .. 
مايد: وينيه حميد ..
سهيل: قلت له يطلب لنا شي نشف عليه ريجي عنلاتهن .. وشوي يرن تلفون سلطان..
سلطان: ألوه... مرحبتييين هلا .. هاه منووووه ؟؟ .. بلاه ......... هيه أحينه بييه لا تخاف بسير إليها انت بلاك عنبوك ..... هههههههههههههاي هيه .... لا انت خلصه أنا ما عرف ... هيه بسير له باجر تراه ورا البيت انت بلاك ... زين يا بو ساره احينه بنسير انخطف عليها بعد شو تبا .. هيه أمايه تقول إن شاء الله .. شو شو تبا ؟؟ ..
هيه عشا بيب حقها ما يغلا عليها أم خالد .. هههههههههههههههاي .. زين يا الله فمان الله .. 
سلطان وهو يقوم : أنا استأذن ..
مايد وهو قاعد يطالعه : وين بتسير ؟؟ ..
سلطان: المستشفى..
سهيل: ليش ؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!! ..
سلطان: و لا شي بس و لد الرضيعة مريض شوي ..
حميد وهو ياي: وين يا الربع وين ساير يا سلطان..
سلطان: و الله شويه ولد الرضيعه ميهود في المستشفى ..
حميد: سلامات ما يشوف شر ..
سلطان : الشر ما اييك .. عن أذنكم ..
مايد: خذني وياك يا سلطان ..
سلطان: قوووم .. هبابنا.. و سرحو الشبيبه للمستشفى و قعد حميد و سهيل يرمسون في ستار بوكس .. بعد عشر وصلو الشبيبه للمستشفى و سألو عن غرفه حمد و على طول سارو الغرفة ..
في الغرفة شمه بعدها تقلب في المجلة يمين ويسار ملت مسكينة : أف ياليت ما ييت احينه عوشه وخوله يسولفن..
موزه قاعد على الكـرسي : و الله ما قلت لـج تعالي زين ..
شمه: بس انزين بس .. وشوي يندق عليهم الباب و كان سلطان و مايد ..
سلطان و مايد : السـلام عليكو رحمه الله و بركاته .. " سلطان يطالع موزه "
شمه وموزه : و عليكم السلم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
سلطان: سلامات ما يشوف شر بو سلطان ..
موزه تبتسم وهي تعدل وقايتها : الشر ماييك يا بو حمد ..
مايد من ورا سلطان: حمد الله على سلامه ولدج يا موزه ..
موزه: هلا مايد الله يسلمك و يسلم غاليك ..
مايد يطالع شمه إلي ارتبشت يوم سمعت حسه : شحالج شمه ..
شمه : الحمد الله بخييييييييير .. " سلطان اطالعها بنص عين " .. بسم الله بلاك أجاوب عليه بلاك ..
مايد يسير صوب حمد: فديته الدلوع راقد .. 
موزه: حتى انت ياتك العدوه ..
سلطان : صدقه ولدج ما فيه أدلع عنه ..
موزه: هيه و انت امره عاده حاط عليه ..
سلطان : ذياب يـالج شوه ..
شمه : لا بعده مايا ..
سلطان: شفته في الستي يمكن وياه هند حرمته .. 
شمه تطالع موزه : ليش ما عنده دوام هو شو ؟؟ ..
موزه حرجت و نزلت عينها : هو هنيه يعني ..
سلطان حس إنه موزه ما تعرف إنه هو هنيه : هيه شفته .. و اطالع مايد مايد رد له بحركه أونه ليش قلت لها ..
و قعدو يرمسون وينسون موزه و موزه من داخلها بتحترق " شو يعني هذه ولده ليش ما سأل عنه ؟؟ ما يهمه كثر ما تهمه هند الله يسامحك يا ذياب الله يسامحك " .. أما عند ذياب وهند ذياب واقف عند الإشارة و عقبها ضربت الإشارة خضره و تحرك 1ياب و خذ الدوار و عقبها دخـل شعبيه قوم هند إلي ما تبعد عن شعبيه قوم موزه و نزلها وو قف السيارة عند دروازه بيتهم ..
ذياب يطالع هند : هاه الغلا احينه أحسن ..
هند: الحمد الله .. " تبتسم " ما بتنزل ؟؟ ..
ذياب: لا هب نازل بسير شوي البيت و بخطف على العيال بعد ..
هند : و هي تنزل يا الله عيـل فمان الله .. و صكت الباب وراها و دخلت البيت .. أما ذياب من بعد ما اطمن على هند حب إنه يطمن على عياله بما إنه في البلاد و سرح على طول بيته و هو مشتاق حقهم .. وصل البيت و دخ السيارة في الحوي و بند السيارة و نزل منها و على طول حدر الصالة بس ما حصل حد في الصالة و الصالة كانت ريحتها فكس و ركب الطابق الثاني بعد ما حصل حد و سار عند الخدامه بس بعد ما حصل الخدامة تروع الحبيب وعلى طول دق لموزه بس موزه ما تشيله مره مرتين و ثلاث بس موزه ما تشيله تيبس فواده ودق حق خالد ..
خالد إلي كان لابس بجامته وقاعد على المنامة و يا حرمته و أمه و أبوه و خوله و عوشه خت حصة و حمدان إلي يلعب و يا يده و سارة قاعده حذال أبوها لا يضربها حمدان .. 
خالد يطالع تلفونه : هذا ذياب ..
أم خالد: شوفه شو يبا ..
حمدان يطالعه يده : أبويه ..
خالد يشيل التلفون : ألوووه .. و عليكم السلام خير يا ذياب .. هاه .. موزه لا في المستشفى ..
و عند ذياب ذياب متفاجأ : في المستشفى شو تسوي هناك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! .. 
خالد: لا تخاف ما فيها شي.. بس حمد تعبان و رقدوه في المستشفى..
ذياب متروع : بلاه شي يعورة ؟؟ ..
خالد: ارتفعت عليه درجه حرارته و ودينها المستشفى لأن الدكتور قال لازم يقعد هناكي على الأقل يوم ..
ذياب: متى صار هذه الكلام .. و أنا ما عرف !!!!!!! ..
خالد: اليوم العصر انت لا تتروع هو بخير و عافيه.. و حمدان و الخدامة عندنا لا تخاف ..
ذياب: مشكور ما تقصر يا بو سارة .. أنا بسير عندها أحينه و خلاف بي باخذ حمدان والخدامة ..
خالد: يصير خير ..
ذياب: يا الله وداعة الله .. و بند عن خالد و على طول سار المستشفى يطمن على حمد و موزه .. وصل المستشفى و سال عن حمد و عن الدكتور إلي عالجه و دخل عند الدكتور و قعد يطمن عن حاله حمد إلي ما عليها أي خوف بس يبون يطمنون إذا الحمه بتخف لأنه وايد بضره إذا ما خافت بتأثر على جهازه التنفسي .. شكر ذياب الدكتور و ظهر عنه و على طول روح برع المستشفى و دق حق موزه بس موزه بعد ما تشيله .. 
فتح عينه حمد و أول شي سواه الصياح لأن المكان غريب عليه و ما شاف أمه .. موزه سمعت حسه و يات صوبه و قعد تهديه وهو من شاف أمه زاد بصياحه و تنهيده ..
شمه: زين ما بس حشرتنا .. " موزه أطالعت شمه أونه أنجبي " 
سلطان: تراه بتيبين و لد شراته عنلاتج زاد ..
شمه: بن عروه أنا ما بيب ولد جيه صياح .. 
مايد: لا إله إلا الله ..
موزه: محمد الرسول الله .. مايد بويه سير ازقر النيرس هذه هب من وراها فايده..
مايد يطالع سلطان : إن شاء الله .. يا الله سلطان .. و ظهرو ينادون النيرس عسب تنادي الدكتور و سارت و نادته و يا الدكتور يكشف على حمد إلي خفت درجه حرارته و طمن موزه عليه و ظهر عنها ..
سلطان يطالع حمد: حمد الله على سلامتك يا وحش .. " حمد مبقق عينه يطالع سلطان بعينه الوساع و الشعر على يبهته " 
سلطان يلعب بشعره : حلقيه يوم بيظهر ..
موزه ترفع شعره عن عينه : إن شاء الله بس خله يظهر بالسلامة صح حبيبي .. " حمد اطالع امه ابتسم لها ابتسامه باهته و جنه ماله خلق " موزه دمعت عينها يوم شافته جيه أول مره تشوفه ماله خلق و لا دومه مهيل عليها في البيت بصريخه و صياحه .. في هذه اللحظة لوته موزه على حمد ما قدرت ما تتخيله إنه ما يكون موجود.. شمه يوم أطالعت هذه المنظر ابتسمت و سلطان اطالع شمه أونه معصب أما مايد اطالع شمه و ابتسم حقها .. 
مايد: خلاص يا موزه بس الحمد الله الولد ما فيه إلا كل خير ..
موزه: الحمد الله .. وشوي يندق عليهم باب الغرفة محد كان متوقع إنه أي بهذه اللحظة ..
ذياب وهو شايل الدبدوب الكبير : السلام عليـــــكم .. 
سلطان: مارحبا مارحبا كبار هلا هلا بذياب ..
ذياب: هلا فيك يا سلطان " و يدقه خشه " شحالك مييد ..
مايد: الحمد الله بخير و عافيه " و يدقه خشم " 
ذياب يطالع شمه بابتسامه : شمووووه شحااااالـــج ..
شموه : الحمد الله بخيييييييير .. اشفييييك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ..
ذياب: ما فيني شي ..
شموه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
ذياب: هاج تعالي شيليه ..
شموه: لمنوه يايبنه ..
ذياب: للبطل حمد .. 
شمه تأشر على حمد : اشوفه وين وده له .. 
ذياب التفت صوب شبريه حمد : حمد حبيبي حمد الله على السلامة .. " موزه ابتعدت و حمد يطالع الدبدوب الكبير إلي لونه بيـج و في النص ورود حمره و يا أبيض " لا تخاف حبيبي هذه لـــك .. و يحطه له جدامه ..
حمد جرب منه شوي شوي يطالع فاج عينه أول مره يطالع دبدوب كبير و لا أكبر منه ..
ذياب يبتسم و يطالع موزه : شحالج حبيبتي .. موزه حرجت اطالعت حمد و هي محرجه .. أما سلطان و مايد و شمه استحو و ظهرو برع الغرفة .. و بعدين ذياب قاصد هذه الحركة أولا يباهم يظهرون و ثانـيًا يبا يحرها جيف تحقره و ما ترد على اتصالاته .. 
ذياب يطالعها: حمد الله على سلامته ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

موزه : الله يسلمك ..
ذياب يطالع حمد : هاه حمد عيبك .. " حمد يلعب و لا همه " 
موزه : عيل ييت .. 
ذياب يطالعها : ليش ما خبرتيني ؟ ..
موزه : إلي يبا الصلاة ما تفوته ..
ذياب: هيه بس إنتي ما تشيلين التلفون جيف تبيني اعرف هاه .. إنتي ليش ويايه يجه ؟؟..
موزه : انت اصلن ما يهمك إلا هند وبس ..
ذياب يتنهد : آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه موزه ..
موزه : ذياب بس الله يخليك .. 
ذياب : موزه .. إنتي الله يخليج فهميني الله يخليج ساعديني .. كل ما ييت أكحلها تنعمي في عيني ليش ؟ .. هند أوووه موزه .. " غلط في أسمها "
موزه : معلوم بتغلط في أسمي و جدامي بعد ..
ذياب: لا إله إلا الله محمد الرسول الله .. موزه خلاص فضيها سيره .. " و سكتو حوالي 5 دقايق و شوي يرمس حمد و هو يطالع أبوه و يسولف له و ذياب مبتسم هب فاهم له بس عايبنه وهو يرمس صوت الصغير حلو " 
ذياب يطالع موزه : فديته .. " موزه مدت ايدها لخده حمد و ابتسمت .. ذياب شال و رده حمره من الورود إلي على الدبدوب و عطاها حق موزه " ..
ذياب: هاج ورده حبنا " و ابتسم " 
موزه : هاتها " و قعدت تلعب فيها " ..
ذياب: انتي سيري و أنا بقعد عند حمد ..
موزه : لا حبيبي أنا بقعد عنده ..
ذياب ابتسم : فديييييييييتج انا أحبـــج .. بس سيري انا بقعد لأنه شكلج تعبان ..
موزه ياتها الضحكه بس يودت عمرها : لا انا بقعد ..
ذياب: موزه ما نبا نسوي شي من لا شي الله يخليج انا بتجفل فـ حمد الله يخليج سيري و لا تقعدين تحرجين أعصابج على شي ما يسوى روحي ..
موزه: ذياب و الله حمد ما يبا غيري ..
ذياب: لا بس هذه المره يبا غيـرج " و سار لها ووقف جداها " حبي الله يخليج ما اباج تتعبين أكثـر سيري البيت " و رفع أيدها و مررها على خدها " .. 
موزه اطالعته وهي مستحيه و عينها تلمع بطرقه عجيبة : إن شاء الله ..
ذياب ذاب في سحر عينها : أحبج أنا .. " و ابتسم لها " و عقبها زقر سلطان عسب يوديها البيت و روحت موزه وشمه و سلطان اما مايد فقعد ويا ذياب عسب يسولف وياه ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

:: الجــزء العــــــــــــــــــــاشـــر ::
في بريطانيا مهره و عبيد صار لهم يومين ما يظهرون برع يعني كله في هذه الشقة و مهره طقت جبدها من القعدة على الأقل عبيد يظهر يسير الجامعة أما هي فقاعدة تطبخ و تنفخ بين الأربع طوف .. مهره وهي ظاهره من الحمام من الغرفة إلي حذال غرفتها هي و عبيد لأنه هو يذاكر في الغرفة إذا حد غلط عليه في المذاكرة تنسد نفسه عن المذاكرة و لا يركز فيها .. مهره إلي كانت لابسه جلابية سماوي ويا أبيض قعدت على التسريحة تسحي شعرها و رفعته على فوق و خلت الباجي مفلول شالت اللوشن و حطت على ويهها و حطت و سكرته و شالت العطر و تعطرت و شالت شيله البيت و عطرتها و عطرت تحت أذنها و لبست شيلتها و ظهرت من الغرفه و سارت الصالة كان عندهم العصر و عبيد في الغرفة هب مركز منسدح على الشبريه لابس الشورت الأسود و الفنيله بيضه و في نصها رسمه عين و محطي ريل فوق ريل و يهزها و القلم على شفايفه يطالع السقف يفكر في الحرمة إلي برع هب مركز على دراسته كله يفكر فيها استوا هادي الأطباع و لا يعصب من يشوفها كله مبتسم فتح عينه و ابتسم " تذكر يوم لوا عليها كانت خايفه و ترتجف بين أيده" .. " ضحك ضحكه صغيره " بسير برع بشوفها أوني بشرب ماي .. وقام من مكانه و ظهر شافها قاعدة و على ركبها الاب تبوب و الشيله على جتفها و تلعب بقصتها إلي عبيد بموت عليها ابتسم لها عبيد و سار المطبخ و هي شافته بس ما عطته أي أهميه و ظهر من المطبخ بس بعد ما اطالعته " بلاها هذه اليوم هب مسويتليه أي سالفة مهروه أنا عبيد هنيه واقف " بس مهره ما سوت له سالفة و قعدت تتصفح بس ما قدرت لأنه لحظت إنه واقف يطالعها .. شو موقفنه هنيه ما تعرف ؟؟ .. رفعت راسها و بعينها البريئة .. عبيد فوق راسها يشرب الماي ما انتبه لها يوم تطالعه خلص شرب ماي و شافها تطالعه ..
عبيد بدفاشه : نعم تطالعين ..
مهره بتكبر: انت إلي واقف هنيه ..
عبيد: أنا اشرب ماي عادي ..
مهره توقف له : عبيد دخيلك مليت بموت ..
عبيد عقد حوايبه : بلاج ؟؟ !! ..
مهره : أبا اظهر ظهرنيه مليت زهقت ..
عبيد ابتسم : إن شاء الله سيري البسي و يالله بس بسرعة هاه ..
مهره بطير من الفرح : الله حبيبي فدييييتك .. وسارت له و حبته على خده و ابتسمت في ويهه وسارت الغرفة .. عبيد واقف مكانه مبتسم ابتسامه جانبيه و حس يوم حبته شي يتحرك في بطنه استحى عبيد و نزل راسه وسار الغرفة عسب يبدل ملابسه .. عقب 10 دقايق ظهرو مهره ما جلفت على عمرها في اللبس لبست عباتها المسكرة و رفعت شعرها و شيلتها و الجاكيـت لأن الجو برع بارد .. أما عبيد هو بعد الثاني ما جلف على عمره فوق إلي لابسنه لبس بجامه لونها بيج و تعصم بغتره لونها بعد بيج و ظهرو برع يتمشون شكلهم كان مرتب .. و برع الجو كان فنااااااااان كان الجو مغيم و نفات مطـر خفيفة وبرررررررررررد ابتسمت مهره و قعدو يتمشن و الناس كلها مستانسه بالجو الحلو .. وصلو الساحة عبيد على طول سار و قعد على واحد من الكراسي أما مهره شافت الحمام و ربعت لهم بس الحمام طارو اطالعت عبيد بدلع " أونه طارو عنها " عبيد ابتسم لها و اطالع الصوب الثاني و يات صوبه مهره ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

مهره: عبيد يا الله قوم نحن هب ياين نقعد قوم نتمشى ..
عبيد : ماروووووم سيري انتي ..
مهره حطت ايدها على خصرها : يا سلام عيل ليش انت ياي ..
عبيد: يا الله قومي ردينا مت من البرد أنا ..
مهره: حراااام عليك " و كانت تطالع يمين ويسار " الله مهـــرج .. 
عبيد حرج : انتي شفيج .. يا الله قومي ردينا ..
مهره شوي و بتصيح : عبيد و الله ما بقول شي الله يخليك ..
عبيد بضيجه: بفـــــــــــكر..
مهره: شو تفكر نحن احينه برع والله الله يخليك ابا أطالع الرقعه و يمكن " ابتسمت " يعيبني شي و أشتريه..
عبيد بدون نفس: تبين تشترين شي؟ ..
مهره ابتسمت: هيــه ..
عبيد يمشي جدامها : يا الله .. و لحقته مهره بس هو وقف و اطالعها بس كانت من بينهم مسافه ..
عبيد يطالع مهره بضيج : مهره ..
مهره : لبيه ..
عبيد تردد: قولي أحبـك .. 
مهره زاد بها تنفسها : هاه ..
عبيد يغمض عينه: قولي أحبك الله يخليـج ..
مهره تطالعه خايفه : أحبـك ..
عبيد مغمض عينه : آآآآآآآآآآآآه بعـد مره ..
مهره: عبيد فيك شي ..
عبيد فتح عينه و تقرب منها و الناس رايحه راده من بينهم : الله يخلييييج قولي أحبـك ..
مهره: عبيد و الله أحبــك و كلمه أحبك شويه عليك صدقني ..
عبيد ارتاح كان فيه ضيج ويوم تقول له أحبك يحس بعالم ثاني يحس إنه عايش لشي ثاني في هذه الدنيا غير إلي يفكـر فيه ..
عبيد مبتسم : يا الله جان تبين تشترين شي .. و مشى جدامها .. و هي قعدت تطالعه باستغراب " ليش؟ شي يعورك حبيبي " قعدت تطالعه للحظه حست إنها غريبه عن هذا العالم و إنه الشخص القريب منها عبيد حست إنه هو كل شي لها في هذه الدنيا حياتها مماتها .. عبيد التفت حوله ما شافها و اطالع و راه شافها اشر لها بعينه " تعالي " .. ابتسمت مهره و سارت صوبه و مسكت أيده و قعدت تمشي هي وياه .. 
في هذه اللحظة من هذا المشهد الكل مب منتبه حقهم إلا شخص واحد إلي هو منصور إلي قاعد في الكوفي من الجانب الثاني من الشارع يطالعهم و يشرب نسكافيه و يشوفهم .. 
أحمد إلي ياي من الصوب الثاني : السلام علييييكم ..
منصور انتبه له : و عليكم السلام انت قايل بتسير دقيقه اشوفك سرحت ساعة ..
أحمد يأشر له الصوب الثاني : آآآآآآآآآآه لا ذاك الصوووب زحمه ما عليك .. 
منصور: قوم قوم يا الله ..
أحمد: صبر زين خلني اشرب ليه شي بارد عنبوك عطشان ..
منصور : بسرعاااااه ..
أحمد يفصخ جوتيه : هاك هاك اضربنيه فيه بعد اندوك حالف عليك ..
منصور ابتسم و أيده على خشمه إلي شرات السيف : لا لا دخيلك ريحته عوف ..
أحمد يشمه: آآآآآآآآآآآه تروم له انت دهن عود دهن عود ..
منصور : بــن عرووووه دهن عود يا الله قوم اطلبلك شي عسب بنروح نشوف المباراة احينه بتبدي ..
أحمد: بتخسرون بويه لا تعبون عماركم ..
منصور: العيـن هذا العيــن أوين بتخسرون قوم بس الله يخليك قوم .. بعدنا بنسير نطلب لنا عشا بعد ..
أحمد : هيه دام السالفة فيها أكـل قوم عيل هبابنا .. منصور اطالع أحمد و هز راسه و سارو صوب ما عبيد و مهره و اقفين بس حسافة ما لقوهم .. اشترولهم عشا من مطعم لبناني حذال العمارة إلي يسكنون فيها و روح لشقتهم .. 
...............................................

في الإمارات يوم الأثنين الظهر الساعة 2 ونص .. سلطان قاعد في غرفته يفكر فـ شمسه حاس إنه عايف الدنيا و ما فيها ما يحسها إنها حلوه شرات قبـل .. شال التلفون " أدق حقها لالا يمكن ما تشيله ليييييييييييييش يارب ليييييييييش آآآآآآآآآآآآآه " نش من مكانه و فصخ كندورته و تم بوزار و فانيله و سار الحمام و غسل ويهه و شعره و عقب قعد يطالع نفسه في المنظرة إلي فـ الحمام تنهد وهو يطالع عمره حس إنه تغيـر ما تغير فيه شي بس يحس إنه تغير .. ظهر من الحمام و سار و سدح عمره على الشبريه و أيده في شعره إلين اعتفس شعره .. 
شمه بعباتها ادق الباب على سلطان: سلطان ..
سلطان إلي سمعها : هـلا .. 
شمه: زين بطل الباب ..
سلطان قام و بطل له الباب : هاه خير شو بغيتي ..
شمه: أميه تقول ما تبا غدا ..
سلطان: لا ما أبا .. و انتي توج يايه من الكلية ..
شمه: هيه تونيه ..
سلطان: زين زين .. 
شمه: شو زين زين يا الله سير .. لا تقووول ما با سير أميه موصيه عليــك..
سلطان: زين انتي بلاج قلنالج زين ..
شمه: سييييييييييير لاه .. و سارت غرفتها و هو رد لهمه استغفر ربه و حس إنه يوعان و على طول حدر لهم في الغرفة إلي برع يتغدون هناكي ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

سلطان : السلام عليـكم ..
الكل : و عليكم السلام ..
أم خالد: تعال فديتك تعال تغدا ..
موزه تطالعه : شحالك سلطان ..
سلطان انتبه لها : هلا موزه ما شفتج ..
أبو خالد: استريح استريح انت احينه ..
سلطان يقعد حذا بوه : شحالك الوالد ..
أبو خالد: الحمد الله بخير و عافيه .. هاه خالد خوك وينه ..
سلطان: شدراني أنا احينه ياي من فوق ما شفته .. و شوي يدخل خالد ويا سارة بنته و عقبها دخلت حصة و وياها خوله تساعدها في الغدا .. 
سلطان مبتسم: و الله خولوه انتي ما في منج في البيت..
حصة: هيه والله ما تقصر فيني ..
خوله: عسب ما تقولين نحن فسد ..
أم خالد: فديييييتها بنتي و الله شيخه البنات .. بس عاده حصه أحسن عنكم كلــــــــكم..
موزه: أنا بعد أميه و أنا .. 
سلطان: بعد العيايز ليش يرمسون ..
موزه: بسم الله عليه حشى و الله محد شيبه غيرك .. 
أبو خالد: بس انت وياها .. " ويطالع موزه " خلي اليهال أنا ايوم بوديهم المزرعة .. حمد بابا سير ازقر أخوك.. حمد على طول ربع يزقر حمدان إلي كان يلعب حذا الغرفة و يا حمدان و يات وراه شمه و قعدت العيله تتغـدا .. 
...............................................
في مكان ثاني في دبي من بعد ما شافو المكان ..
ذياب: هاه شرايج .. 
هند: الله حلوووووووه ..
ذياب: هذه شقتنا يعني بيتنا ..
هند: صج مفاجأة حلووووووووووه ..
ذياب: مثلج انتي ..
هند: زين حبيبي انت اليوم ياي بس عسب هذه السبب ..
ذياب: طبعا لاء " و يقعد على الغنفه " أنا من اليوم و رايح بشتغل هنيه فدبي ..
هند فجت عينه : قول قسم ..
ذياب أونه محرج : شو هاي بعد ..
هند: احلف ذياب و الله هب مصدقه ..
ذياب: ريال بعرضتيه اجذب عليج ..
هند ابتسمت: لا ما قصدي جيه يا الله عاااااااد ..
ذياب ابتسم: هيه و الله خلاص ارتحتي .. و بعد ..
هند قعدت : و شو بعد لا اليوم انت بتذبحني من المفاجآت ..
ذياب ضحك بهيبة : هههههههههههههههاي .. حبيبي شريت لج أرض بنبني عليها بيتنا شو رايج ..
هند يتموت: بكوووون عندي بيت ذياب لا هب مصدقه أنا ..
ذياب مبتسم: لا صدقي و من الشهر الياي ببدا فيه .. 
هند: هيه ..
ذياب غمز لها: و أثثيه بكيفج .. 
هند: فديييييتك أحبــــك ..
ذياب أونه سوا عمره ميت و رجع كلمها : لا أموت لا تقولين لي أحبــك .. 
هند : ههههههههههههههههههههه .. يعنيه ما خلا منك يا ذياب .. 

...............................................

----------


## حنين الأمل

العصـر في بيت ذياب خليفة مخلص مذاكره ويلعب مع حمد و سارة .. 
خليفة: عطيني تراه ما باخذج ويايه ..
سارة تضحك: لا مالي..
خليفة: عيل ليش قاعد عند الأولاد سيري عند البنات يلا نحن ما نباج ..
سارة: ما عـ كيفك هذه بيت عمووووه ما بيتكم .. 
خليفة: شوووو و اللسان طويل بعد عطيني تراه بطردج هذه بيت أخويه ..
سارة تطالع حمد إلي كان قاعد على الدبدوب إلي شاريه حقه أبوه : صح حمد هذه بيت خووووه .. " حمد طاف هب فاهم لها شو تقول " 
خليفة: شفتي عطيني ما بطردج ..
سارة: هذا ماليه خل باباتك ايب حقك واحد .. 
خليفة: لا أنا أبا ما لـج..
سارة: في فـ ثلاجة سير خذلك واحد..
خليفة مصر: أنا أبـــأ إلي عندج ما ليه خص .. وشوي تي صوبهم موزه إلي كانت لابسه عباتها ..
موزه: يا الله هبابنا ..
خليفة: يلا بس هذه الدبه ما تسير ويانا ..
موزه تطالع نقابها : منووووه ؟؟ ..
خليفة: هذه بنت خوج ..
موزه: خل عنك بتسير ويانا ..
خليفة: ما بتركب السيارة ..
سارة بدت تطالع عمتها و فيها صيحة: عمووووه ..
موزه تطالع خليفة: خليفة هذه دلوووعه و انت لا تقعد تسويلي سوالف ماروم اسكتها عقب ..
خليف يطالعها و ابتسم: زين عطيني و بتسيرين ويانا ..
سارة تمد أيده له: اندوك بس بتوديني ..
خليفه ياخذه عنها بانتصار : هيه بوديج يلا " و شالها و باسها على خدها و قعد ياكل المثلج " .. و سارو السوق .. و عقب السوق على طول خليفة ما سوى لموزه سالفة نزل سارة بيتهم و سرح هو بيتهم..
موزه: وين مودنا انت بعد ..
خليفة: بيتنا بعد وين مودنج ..
موزه: أنا بسرح البيت ..
خليفة يطالعها : شويه انزين شويه بس سلمي و عقب بسرحج بيتج زين .. 
موزه ابتسمت: إن شاء الله .. وصول البيت نزلت موزه و وياها حمدان وحمد و حدرو الصالة و كانت في الصالة أم ذياب و ميثه بنتها قاعدين يطالعون التلفزيون ..
موزه: السلام عليكم .. 
أم ذياب و ميثه : و عليكم السلام ..
أم ذياب: هلا هلا بموزه قربي قربي .. " و توقف لها " 
موزه تسير صوب عمتها : هلا عموه " و توايهها " شحالج ميثه ..
ميثه : الحمد الله بخير .. حمداااااااااااان تعال تعال .. حمدان سار صوب عمته و قعدت له ميثه تبوسه ..
خليفة: زين بسج قطعتي الريال عنبوج ..
أم ذياب تطالع خليفة: لا إله إلا الله محمد الرسول الله .. 
خليفة يطالع أمه: انزين انزييييييييييييين .. 
أم ذياب: استريحي بنيتي .. 
موزه إلي لازق فيها حمد: مشكوووره عموووه ..
أم ذياب تطالع حمد: حمد تعال يدوه .. " حمد على طول سار لها و قعد في حيرها و باسته أم ذياب على خده و قعدت لاويه عليه و ترمس وياه .. و موزه مبتسمة من إلي قاعدة تشوفه " 
أم ذياب: ما دقت حقكم مهره ..
موزه: و الله مادري و ما اعتقد ..
أم ذياب: لا نعرف خبرهم شو مسوين يبوج متولهين عليها ..
خليفة يقعد حذا أمه : شو تبين فيهم أمايه معاريس يداد هذول .. 
ميثه : هيه والله أمايه يوم بيستفيجون بدقون حقج ..
خليفة: يا الله بالعافية بيتذكرووونج .. 
أم ذياب: هيه هذه انته هيه لكن مهره لابويه أعرفها زين .. 
موزه: لا تجادل أم تعرف عيالها.. وشوي يحدر عليهم راشـد ..
راشد: السلاااام عليييكم أوه أوه موزه في بيتنا أنا شوف الكهرب منطفه ..
موزه تضحك : مشكووور ما تقصر يا راشد ..
خليفة يهز راسه: فضحنا " يطالع أمه " فضحنا ولدج ما يعرف يوجب ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

أم ذياب تبتسم باستهتار: ما شاء الله عليك انت عيني عليك باردة يمدحونك .. 
ميثه تضحك : ويييييييييييييو قفطه .. 
خليفة أونه: ما عليه .. 
راشد يقعد حذاله : لا أفا يا بو راشد لا تزعل ..
خليفة: بن عروه اسمي ولدي راشد و بعدين حد يزعل من العيوز ..
أم ذياب: عيز حييييلك أنا أقول ..
موزه: ميثه وينيه شيخه عيل .. 
ميثه: فوق ..
أم ذياب: سيري ناديه لحرمة خوج .. 
موزه: لا برايها نحن بروح ..
أم ذياب: لا شو تروحو اقعدو العشا عندنا اليوم ..
راشد: ما نبا.. لا والله جيه ما دري شوه نحن قلنا كلمتنا العشا عدنا يعني عدنا ..
موزه مبتسمة: خلاص و لا تزعلون ما نردج عمه ..
أم ذياب : فيج الخير يا بنيتي .. " و تخوز حمد من حيرها " يا الله عيل يا عيال سيرو صلو " و تكلم موزه " و انتي سير جناح ريلج ارتاحي ..
موزه: إن شاء الله .. قامو الشباب عسب يصلون و سارت ميثه تقول حق شيخه ختها إنه موزه هنيه .. و موزه سارت جناح ذياب إلي كانت تسكن فيه قبـل .. دخلت الجناح و كان مثل ما خلته و لا شي تغير يمكن أشياء بسيطة و أول ما تدخل صالة الجناح تلاقي صوره معلقه و صوره صورة ياهل و لون الصورة أبيض و أسود حمدان و حمد قعدو مبقيق في الصور ..
موزه و بطنها البارز جدامها و أيدها عليه : يا الله تعالو .. حمدان تبعها بس حمد قعد يطالع و يطالع يدقق و يدقق في الصورة هب عارف منو في الصورة في حد في خياله بس منو هب عارفه .. موزه دخلت الغرفة إلي كانت على الجانب من الجناح و شمت ريحه ذياب ريحته عطره كل شي كان موجود مضارب العطر إلي على التسريحه المشط و كنادير إلي معلقه على الشماعة اشتاقت له و قعدت تتلفت و سارت صوب الشبريه و قعدت عليها من التعب ..
موزه: حمدان حبيبي ازقر خوك .. 
حمدان يهز راسه: انزين .. و ربع حمدان لخو حمد و شافه واقف وقفته و يا سحبه من جتفه بس حمد هب راض يبا يعرف منو في الصورة حمدان يسحبه بس هو رافض بقوه .. تعب حمدان منه و سار لمه و شال تلفونها و قعد يلعب فيه ..
موزه: وينيه خوك ..
حمدان مندمج في اللعبه : برع هب راضي أي .. 
موزه و هي تزقر حمد من داخل الغرفة : حمااااااااااااااااااااااد حممممممممد .. حمد التفت لصوت أمه بس رد يطالع الصورة.. 
موزه فصخت شيلتها و عباتها و دخلت الحمام و عقبها ظهرت بس حمد هب موجود في الغرفة ..
موز و شعرها على كتوفها : حمدان خوك وينه ..
حمدان منسدح و ريل على ريل و العصاقيل طالعه و يلعب بالتلفون: براع مايا .. 
موزه: حسيييبك و ليش ما زقرته .. 
برع في الصالة ذياب توه داخل صالة الجناح و شاف ياهل قاعد يطالع الصور و سار له ..
ذياب وهو يشيله من ورا : فديييتك بطيح عليك رقبتك بتنكسر .. 
حمد اطال أبوه و يأشر على الصورة : أمدااااااااااان .. 
ذياب ابتسم له و اطالع الصورة : هيه والله حمدان .. الهرم طلع يشبهني .. 
حمد متفاجأ من الصورة : أمدااااااان ..
ذياب: هيه حبيبي حمداااان هذه باباه يوم كان صغير .. حمد يرفع شعره عن يبهته ببراءة و يطالع الصورة ..
ذياب ابتسم و باسه و سمع حس موزه و سار على طول الغرفة : السلااااام علييييكم ..
موزه : بسك عنبوك هاته " و اطالعت صوب الباب " و عليكم السلام ..
حمدان: باباه " و خلا تلفون أمه و سار صوب أبوه " عطني تلفونك ..
ذياب: الهرم و اتحرا بحب راسي و لا شي متوله " و يضربه على ظهره " عنلاتك " و نزل حمد و اطالع موزه " شحالج موزه ..
موزه: الحمد الله بخير و عافيه..
ذياب إلي كان لابس كندوره كاكاويه و متعصم بغتره بيضه وشكله فـن: و علومهم الشياطين ..
موزه ابتسمت و هي تطالعهم و ميوده على بطنها: الحمد الله شياطين بخير..
ذياب: الحمد الله أكيد مأذينج ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

موزه: شوي هب وايد ..
ذياب : أه**هم لج عادي ..
موزه تبتسم: لا خلهم..
ذياب: فديتج أنا .. تعالي بخبرج تراني أنا بداوم في دبي ..
موزه: زين هذا إلي انت تباه ..
ذياب بحركة عبيطة على ويهه: بس هذا إلي رمتي تقولينه ..
موزه ابتسمت : عيل شو تباني اقول ..
ذياب : يعني " ويعيب " واي عمري فديتك الله لا خلاني منك فديت روووووحك .. بجابل شيفتك ..
موزه تضحك عليه : ههههههههههههههاي لا أنا ما أقول جيه ..
ذياب: عيل شو تقولين .. 
موزه: ماشي ماشي..
ذياب يطالعها بنص عين : قولي قولي ..
موزه: ماشي..
ذياب يجرب منها: عيل يايه بيتنا ليش؟ ..
موزه: ئه!!!!!!!! كيفي بيت عمي ..
ذياب: هييييييييييييييه .. عيل الوالدة تقول قومي خلنا نتعشى.. 
موزه: لحظه.. سارت و خذت لها شيله صلاه من الكبت إلي في غرفه الملابس و لبسته و ظهرت لهم ابتسم لها ذياب و سارو يتعشون ..
...............................................
في بريطانيا أحمد قاعد ياكـل و منصور منفعـل ويا المباراة ..
منصور : آآآآآآآآآآآآآه ضااااعت عنلاته ما يعرف يلـــعب ..
منصور ياكل و لاهمه : و الله ما رفعت ضغطي عـ سبه شي ما يسوا .. و عقبها يسون ليه هم هم ..
منصور يطالع و هو محرج: بــــــس انزيـــــــــن ..
أحمد يبا يحره: زين أنا ما ليه شغـل هم إلي ما يعرفون يلعبون هب أنا ..
منصور: نبا انتابع " و لف بويهه يكمل " 
أحمد يضحك بصوت خفيف : والله حالـــه .. وشوي أذن أذان العشا بتوقيت الإمارات على قناة دبي الرياضية ..
أحمد: بس بردت الدوده احينه بخلص الشوط فكنا من صدعتك ..
منصور و مرتفع عليه الضغط: آآآآآآآآه صفر يا حكم صفر بعد شووو .. وشوي يصفر الحكم و كانت مباراة العين ويا الوحدة و غاسلينهم اثنين واحـد ..
أحمد يدريبه معصب بس من طبايع أحمد يدخل في الأعصاب : تعال ما تبا كل ..
منصور محرج: مابا ..
أحمد: عنبووووه ما مباراة هذه خلتك محرج جيه تعال كل خلهم ما بينفعونك .. " و بصوت خفيف " كليناهم .. 
منصور في هذه اللحظه تذكر مهره ما يدري ليش بس تذكرها و حرج زيادة : قلت لــك مابــا يا أخي ..
أحمد: زين قوم ضرابه ..
منصور ابتسم بخبث: زيـن يا الله .. قام أحمد و شال الموسدة إلي حذاله و رماها على منصور و منصور شالها و ردها لأحمد و سار له أحمد و نقز فوقه و منصور يضرب و أحمد يضرب و عقبها أحمد ربع للغرفة و منصور و راه و هم يتضاحكون و صل منصور لغرفه أحمد و أحمد شايل المخده و محطنها على ويهه و واقف عند الستارة .. 
منصور مبتسم: وين بتسير عني يعني .. و يسير له و يضربه أحمد عوره و ربع منصور و ربع وراه أحمد لصالة و ينط فوقه و قعد يضربه بموسده إلي بأيده و عقبها سار عند الغنفه و قعد وهو يصبب عرق و يتنفس بسرعة و منصر منسدح على الرخام و راقد على بطنه و يصبب بعد هو الثاني عرق و يتنفس ..
منصور يضحك: عنلاتك عورتني ..
أحمد: آآآآآآآآآه عنلاتك بمووووت .. شباب فرغو كل يالي فيهم من قوه وايد عليهم متغربين في بلاد غيرهم .. أحمد سار صوب الماي و جب له ماي و شرب ..
منصور يطالعه و بعده منسدح على الأرض و محطي أيده على راسه: هات ليه ماي .. 
أحمد أي صوب ويجب له بس قبل جبه على ويه منصور..
منصور: حسيييييييييييييبك أش سويت .. 
أحمد يضحك: الماي منعــــش .. وشال منصور عنه القلاص و شرب ماي .. أما أحمد فسار يسبح .. كل يوم هذه حالتهم إذا ما لقو شي يسليهم اضاربو عسب يسلون عمارهم و يفرغو عمارهم من قوه و ضيج على قولتهم يسلون عمارهم .. 
أما عند عبيد و مهره الحلوين قاعدين يتمشون بعدهم ماردو البيت مهره تحس إنها عروس يديده أول مره مهره تحس إنه عبيد يعاملها جيه و تتمنى دوم يعاملها ..
عبيد وهو شايل الأجياس: هاه تبين تسيرين مكان ثاني .. 
مهره: لا ريليه عورتنيه ما روم امشي زود ..
عبيد يرفع أيده: الحمد الله لك يا رب جان رفتيه بحاليه..
مهره: عمريه عنك ليش ما قلت انك تعبت.. خلاص خلنا نرد ..
عبيد ابتسم: لا أنا عندي عادي جان تبين بعد تراني حاضر..
مهره: لا بس خلاص يا الله خلنا نرد بنصلي شي و بتذاكر نسيت شو ؟؟ ..
عبيد " إلي يشوفج ينسى الدنيا و مافيها " : لا يا الله خلنا نرد أحسن دامها يات منج .. مهره ابتسمت في ويهه و مشت أما هو فتم واقف يطالعها يفكر تغير مره و حده يطالعها يشوف دنيته في ويهها " لي متى بس يا عبيد لي متى ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!! " 
وقطعت عليه مهره تفكيره: يــلااااااااااااااااااااااااا .. 
عبيد انتبه لها : هاه ياي ياي .. و روحو الشقة و على باب شيخه واقفة و شعرها إلي يوصلها لجتفها مفلول و كانت لابسه أزرق ويا وردي و شكلها حلووووه و هي ميوده بلعبتها تلعب بها عبيد شافها ابتسم لها ..
عبيد: هاه شواختي شحالج .. 
شيخه اطالعته ماعرفته عقب عرفته : بخير ..
عبيد يعيب عليها: بخير ! .. فديتج أنا .. 
مهره تقرب منها: شحالج شيخه .. شيخه من شافتها فتحت عينها خافت منها و رجعت على ورا .. 
عبيد: لا لا تخافين هذه خالو ..
مهره: خرعت البنت حرام عليك ..
عبيد ابتسم و اطالعها: أنا إلي خرعت البنت هي أصلن خايفه منج يا حلوه .. " عبيد يطالعها " شواخي أنا عبيد صديقج أفا نسيتيني ..
شيخه تطالع مهره: هذا الوحش..
عبيد: لا بابا هب وحش.. هذه خالوه حلووووه .. 
شيخه تحطي اللعبه على شفايفها: حلو ؟؟
عبيد: هيه حلوه .. " ويطالع مهره " اضبطها لـج لا تخافين.. 
مهره ضحكت: مابا خلاص .. شواخ تعالي .. بعطيج حلاوة .. 
شيخه: حلاوة ؟؟ ..
مهره: هيه ..
شيخه: وينها ؟؟ ..
عبيد: هيه أصلن ما بتتقرب منج بس عسب الحلاوة ..
مهره: تراه كله منك.. مدت مهره لشيخه بحلاوة و خذتها ابتسمت لها مهره و عقبها قال عبيد لشيخه تدخل الشقة و من عقب ما دخلت شيخه دخلو هم شقتهم عسب يريحون ..
...............................................

----------


## حنين الأمل

الساعة 12 و نص بليل ذياب ما رضا انه موزه تروح فباتت موزه هذه الليلة عند أهل ذياب و هي طبعا ما تبا تقعد بس شو تسوي ما تبا تقعد ويا ذياب لأن كل شوي داقه حقه هند وهي تنقهر صحيح ما يبين عليها بس في داخلها نار تحترق .. في صالة الجناح ذياب و موزه قاعدين من بعد ما ظهرت عنهم شيخه و ميثه ..
ذياب مبتسم و لابس بيجامته الكحلي ويا أسود: أحـلا ليله اليوم ..
موزه إلي كانت لابسه جلابية قطن ليمونيه و عليها ورود صغيره بنيه و شعرها فالتنه: عاديه ..
ذياب: بنسبالـج إنتي هب أنا ..
موزه وهي تقوم: مشكلتك..
ذياب: وين بتسيرين ..
موزه: بـرقد ..
ذياب: اقعدي برمس وياج متوله عليج ..
موزه تمسح على بطنها: تعبانه ماليه خلق لسوالف ..
ذياب: أفا و أنا ذياب ..
موزه: على عيني و على راسي .. عن ذنك ..
ذياب: دخيلج .. لا تردين ليه طلب .. و صغر عينه و أطالعته موزه تموت عليه يوم يسوي هذه الحركة و قعدت بدون لا تتكلـم..
ذياب أطالعها: لا تقعدين ساكتة أرمسي ..
موزه: ما عندي شي أقوله..
ذياب يقوم و يسير يقعد حذالها: زين شو مسويه في الدوام ..
موزه منزله راسها: زينه ..
ذياب: فديت الزينة أنا .. " موزه نزلت راسها أكثر طول هذه المدة و بعدها تستحي من ذياب يوم يجرب منها " ذياب رفع ويهها بطرف من صبوعه و حطى عينه في عنها و هي هب رايمه ترفع عينه له احترام له تستحي منه كل شي ما تعرف ليش هي ما تقدر تطالع فـ عينه تحس إنها بتضعف و إنه بيكتشف أشيا هو هب مكتشفنها فيها .. و ذياب الثاني يطالعها و على ويهه ابتسامه جانبيه يدقق في ويهها و دقات قلبه ادق بلقو يحسبها يحس بدقات قلبه و هو يطالع موزه يطالع الويه عصبي الملامح بس طيب في نفس الوقت ..
ذياب: موزه ارفعي عينج زين أبا أجوفهم احس من زمان ما شفتهم و ما قعدنا هذه القعدة ..
موزه رفعت عينها بس تحاسب إنها ما طيح عينها فـ عين ذياب: انت شو مسوي ويا هند ..
ذياب استغرب: الحمد الله ..
موزه: كيف تعرفت عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .. 
ذياب: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ودج تسمعين ..
موزه تعدل في يلستها و أيدها على بطنها: هيه ..
ذياب: أولا ما بتضايجين ..
موزه ابتسمت: لا ما بضايج قول ..
ذياب: آآآآآآآآآآآآه أنا ما عرفها و لا ليه أي علاقة وياها " موزه تطالع و ارتاحت يوم سمعت هذه الرسمة " بس هي كانت تشتغل في اتصالات دبي قبل يوم كنت هنيه و عقبها نقلوني لبوظبي هذا قبل لا خذج صار هذه الكلام " و ابتسم تذكر يوم كان كل يوم أي بيتهم عسب يشوفها بس ماله حظ يروح واي و لا يشوفها " و عقب يوم كنتي تعبانه كنتي حامل بحمد " و يسوي حركات بأيده موزه معجبة فيها تحس أول مره ذياب يرمس وياها بهذه الطريقة " و كانت شيخه ختيه وياج و أنا سرحت أرمس ويا الدكتور و أنا ظاهر من عنده شفت بنت تمشي جداميه إلي هيه هند " موزه منتبهة لكلام ذياب هممممممممم " و فجأة شفتها أطيح اصلن كانت مشيتها غريبة تمشي يمين ويسار و أنا ما عرفت شو أسوي سرت وزقرت النيرس و يات و دخلوها غرفه و جيه و عقبها ظهر الدكتور يقولي ..
الدكتور: لا حرمتك بخير و عافيه ما فيها شي..
ذياب ابتسم: لا هي هب حرمتي ..
الدكتور: عيل شو ؟؟..
ذياب ما عرف شو يقول: من الأهـل ..
الدكتور: شكل البنت منصدمه من شي و لا شي ما عرف والله ..
ذياب: يعني هيه بخير ما فيها شي ..
الدكتور: لا هي الحمد الله بخير بس انت صبرها و واسيها لأنها محتاجتلك ..
ذياب: إن شاء الله دكتور .. ما توصي على شي ثاني..
الدكتور: لا بس دير بالك عليها.. وروح الدكتور عن ذياب و ذياب هب عارف شو يسوي .. 
ذياب: و هذه أول شي صار أنا كنت برجع لـج بس ضميري ما سمح ليه ما تهون عليه أخلي بنت و هي محتاجتلي أوقف وياها في هذه الظروف على الأقل إلين ما حد ايها من أهلها وسرت وقعدت عند باب الغرفة إلين ما ظهرت هي ليه و لوت عليه ..
هند وهي تصيح بكل ما فيها من قوه: عمور قول إلي صار جذب الله يخليك عمور أبويه مامات الله يخليك من بيقعد ويايه من بيرمسني من بدافع عني الله يخليك .. " ذياب يحكي و يقول إلي صار له مع هند و هب حاس في موزه إلي تغيرت هب نار الغيرة تاكلها لا إلي في بطنها بدا يتحرك بطريقه فضيعه تحس بتشنج يصيبها في بطنها الألم يزيد و يزيد و ذياب يكمل رمسته " 
ذياب: و عقبها قلت لها إني هب ذياب و كانت هب لابسه الشيله على راسها " ذياب يرمس و منزل عينه " و عقبها رجعت على ورا وزادت بصياحها و طمنتها و عطيتها التلفون تتصل بخوها و اتصلت ووصل خوها عمر تصدقين عمر ربيع سلطان خوج يطلع خوها أنا استانست .. " و موزه هب عارفه شو تسوي زادت حركتها هي الثانية وقامت تتحرك و هي قاعدة هب عارفه تقعد من الألم إلي وصل إلين راسها هب رايمه ودها تقول لذياب وقف لا تكمل و دها تصرخ في ويهة " 
.....
ذياب خبر موزه عن هند و أول لقاء صار لــهم؟؟؟؟
و شو سبب ألـــم موووووزه؟؟ ضنكم بتدخــــل المستشفى؟؟
و هنــــد بتحمــــل؟؟..
و ضنـــكم عبيـــد حب مهره و إلا بس يلعب عليها و يباها تتعلـــق به عسب ينتقـــم من ذيـــــــــــــــــاب؟؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

الساعة 12 و نص بليل ذياب ما رضا انه موزه تروح فباتت موزه هذه الليلة عند أهل ذياب و هي طبعا ما تبا تقعد بس شو تسوي ما تبا تقعد ويا ذياب لأن كل شوي داقه حقه هند وهي تنقهر صحيح ما يبين عليها بس في داخلها نار تحترق .. في صالة الجناح ذياب و موزه قاعدين من بعد ما ظهرت عنهم شيخه و ميثه ..
ذياب مبتسم و لابس بيجامته الكحلي ويا أسود: أحـلا ليله اليوم ..
موزه إلي كانت لابسه جلابية قطن ليمونيه و عليها ورود صغيره بنيه و شعرها فالتنه: عاديه ..
ذياب: بنسبالـج إنتي هب أنا ..
موزه وهي تقوم: مشكلتك..
ذياب: وين بتسيرين ..
موزه: بـرقد ..
ذياب: اقعدي برمس وياج متوله عليج ..
موزه تمسح على بطنها: تعبانه ماليه خلق لسوالف ..
ذياب: أفا و أنا ذياب ..
موزه: على عيني و على راسي .. عن ذنك ..
ذياب: دخيلج .. لا تردين ليه طلب .. و صغر عينه و أطالعته موزه تموت عليه يوم يسوي هذه الحركة و قعدت بدون لا تتكلـم..
ذياب أطالعها: لا تقعدين ساكتة أرمسي ..
موزه: ما عندي شي أقوله..
ذياب يقوم و يسير يقعد حذالها: زين شو مسويه في الدوام ..
موزه منزله راسها: زينه ..
ذياب: فديت الزينة أنا .. " موزه نزلت راسها أكثر طول هذه المدة و بعدها تستحي من ذياب يوم يجرب منها " ذياب رفع ويهها بطرف من صبوعه و حطى عينه في عنها و هي هب رايمه ترفع عينه له احترام له تستحي منه كل شي ما تعرف ليش هي ما تقدر تطالع فـ عينه تحس إنها بتضعف و إنه بيكتشف أشيا هو هب مكتشفنها فيها .. و ذياب الثاني يطالعها و على ويهه ابتسامه جانبيه يدقق في ويهها و دقات قلبه ادق بلقو يحسبها يحس بدقات قلبه و هو يطالع موزه يطالع الويه عصبي الملامح بس طيب في نفس الوقت ..
ذياب: موزه ارفعي عينج زين أبا أجوفهم احس من زمان ما شفتهم و ما قعدنا هذه القعدة ..
موزه رفعت عينها بس تحاسب إنها ما طيح عينها فـ عين ذياب: انت شو مسوي ويا هند ..
ذياب استغرب: الحمد الله ..
موزه: كيف تعرفت عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .. 
ذياب: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ودج تسمعين ..
موزه تعدل في يلستها و أيدها على بطنها: هيه ..
ذياب: أولا ما بتضايجين ..
موزه ابتسمت: لا ما بضايج قول ..
ذياب: آآآآآآآآآآآآه أنا ما عرفها و لا ليه أي علاقة وياها " موزه تطالع و ارتاحت يوم سمعت هذه الرسمة " بس هي كانت تشتغل في اتصالات دبي قبل يوم كنت هنيه و عقبها نقلوني لبوظبي هذا قبل لا خذج صار هذه الكلام " و ابتسم تذكر يوم كان كل يوم أي بيتهم عسب يشوفها بس ماله حظ يروح واي و لا يشوفها " و عقب يوم كنتي تعبانه كنتي حامل بحمد " و يسوي حركات بأيده موزه معجبة فيها تحس أول مره ذياب يرمس وياها بهذه الطريقة " و كانت شيخه ختيه وياج و أنا سرحت أرمس ويا الدكتور و أنا ظاهر من عنده شفت بنت تمشي جداميه إلي هيه هند " موزه منتبهة لكلام ذياب هممممممممم " و فجأة شفتها أطيح اصلن كانت مشيتها غريبة تمشي يمين ويسار و أنا ما عرفت شو أسوي سرت وزقرت النيرس و يات و دخلوها غرفه و جيه و عقبها ظهر الدكتور يقولي ..
الدكتور: لا حرمتك بخير و عافيه ما فيها شي..
ذياب ابتسم: لا هي هب حرمتي ..
الدكتور: عيل شو ؟؟..
ذياب ما عرف شو يقول: من الأهـل ..
الدكتور: شكل البنت منصدمه من شي و لا شي ما عرف والله ..
ذياب: يعني هيه بخير ما فيها شي ..
الدكتور: لا هي الحمد الله بخير بس انت صبرها و واسيها لأنها محتاجتلك ..
ذياب: إن شاء الله دكتور .. ما توصي على شي ثاني..
الدكتور: لا بس دير بالك عليها.. وروح الدكتور عن ذياب و ذياب هب عارف شو يسوي .. 
ذياب: و هذه أول شي صار أنا كنت برجع لـج بس ضميري ما سمح ليه ما تهون عليه أخلي بنت و هي محتاجتلي أوقف وياها في هذه الظروف على الأقل إلين ما حد ايها من أهلها وسرت وقعدت عند باب الغرفة إلين ما ظهرت هي ليه و لوت عليه ..
هند وهي تصيح بكل ما فيها من قوه: عمور قول إلي صار جذب الله يخليك عمور أبويه مامات الله يخليك من بيقعد ويايه من بيرمسني من بدافع عني الله يخليك .. " ذياب يحكي و يقول إلي صار له مع هند و هب حاس في موزه إلي تغيرت هب نار الغيرة تاكلها لا إلي في بطنها بدا يتحرك بطريقه فضيعه تحس بتشنج يصيبها في بطنها الألم يزيد و يزيد و ذياب يكمل رمسته " 
ذياب: و عقبها قلت لها إني هب ذياب و كانت هب لابسه الشيله على راسها " ذياب يرمس و منزل عينه " و عقبها رجعت على ورا وزادت بصياحها و طمنتها و عطيتها التلفون تتصل بخوها و اتصلت ووصل خوها عمر تصدقين عمر ربيع سلطان خوج يطلع خوها أنا استانست .. " و موزه هب عارفه شو تسوي زادت حركتها هي الثانية وقامت تتحرك و هي قاعدة هب عارفه تقعد من الألم إلي وصل إلين راسها هب رايمه ودها تقول لذياب وقف لا تكمل و دها تصرخ في ويهة " 
.....
ذياب خبر موزه عن هند و أول لقاء صار لــهم؟؟؟؟
و شو سبب ألـــم موووووزه؟؟ ضنكم بتدخــــل المستشفى؟؟
و هنــــد بتحمــــل؟؟..
و ضنـــكم عبيـــد حب مهره و إلا بس يلعب عليها و يباها تتعلـــق به عسب ينتقـــم من ذيـــــــــــــــــاب؟؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
واخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــترا انهت الروايه
واتمنى من محبين الروايات ان تنال اعجابهم
تحياتي
الريشه الناعمه

----------

